#ubuntustudio 2010-02-22
<Sprocket> Does KDE work well with ubuntu Studio?
<Sprocket> what is the command to upgrade Ubunto into ubuntu Studio?
<holstein> hey Sprocket
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> that should have all the meta packages your looking for
<holstein> you can follow the hardy guide
<holstein> the names are the same
<holstein> the only difference is grub2
<holstein> if your interested in getting the real-time kernel going
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sprocket> i think i found it
<Sprocket> im inda new to linux.   what is grub?  most of my experience is in Fedora
<Sprocket> *kinda
<holstein> cool
<holstein> grub is the boot loader
<holstein> and grub2's menu is hidden by default
<holstein> SO if you sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> you probably wont see the RT kernel as an option
<holstein> its nothing to worry about
<holstein> if your doing graphics
<holstein> or casual aduio
<holstein> audio*
<holstein> Sprocket: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> p'cast there
<holstein> good for the new-to-linux audio folk :)
<jazz_> anyone familliar with ableton live and or reason? and 1 can they run on Linux 2 are there any programs like them under the open source software?
<jakob__> Hi there. I want to be able to produce high quality audio combining recording and MIDI. But it's a long time ago I have played with sound. Which soundcards are best these days?
<holstein> hey jakob__
<holstein> i think it depends on your needs/budget
<holstein> the best are probably RME
<jakob__> I'd say around 7-800$
<holstein> thought, you can get great results for less bread
<holstein> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010.html
<jakob__> which cards have the best MIDI synthesis tables (I think that's what it's called right)
<holstein> http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=3
<holstein> OH, the fp-10 might not have midi though
<jakob__> ok so the delta1010 has both an internal and an external part?
<holstein> pci card
<holstein> with a breakout box
<holstein> well supported too
<jakob__> ok, you see it's some years ago ;-)
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about MIDI
<jakob__> OK Midi is a must
<holstein> if you get good sound quality
<holstein> the MIDI will be rockin
<holstein> good sound quality and jack support
<jakob__> so delta1010 has both good recording capabilities and MIDI synth?
<holstein> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Multiface2/
<holstein> the delta had MIDI capabilities
<holstein> any 'soft synths' or workstations that come with it wont run on linux
<holstein> but theres all kinds of great MIDI software in linux
<jakob__> ok so it would have to be a card/breakout box with embedded midi synth?
<holstein> that comes with uBuntuStudio
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure i follow
<holstein> its got midi ports
<jakob__> well you say soft synth wont run on linux
<holstein> you can plug whatever midi device you want
<jakob__> yes I know
<holstein> well, there are some nice soft synths
<holstein> in linux
<jakob__> ok cool
<holstein> BUT whatever would come packaged would not be linux softwarer
<jakob__> in the repos?
<holstein> software*
<holstein> yup
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<jakob__> ok
<holstein> the hardy instructions lists the meta packages
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ---/j #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a pcast
<jakob__> thanks :-)
<holstein> and community reviews of some gear and software
<jakob__> btw do you use Ardour?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i use it a little under OSX too
<holstein> but a lot on ubntu
<jakob__> did it get MIDI support yet?
<holstein> soon is the word
<jakob__> :-D
<holstein> 3.0 release
<holstein> its at 2.8.7 i thin
<holstein> k
<jakob__> cool, I wont be using it until 3.0 anyway
<jakob__> thanks a lot
<Arthur_D> hello, may I ask what versions of OpenAL and ALSA Ubuntustudio 9.10 is using?
<Arthur_D> in other words; do they follow vanilla Ubuntu?
<jussi01> Arthur_D: yes
<jussi01> Arthur_D: our repos are the same as vanilla ubuntu repos
<Arthur_D> okay, thanks. I had to upgrade OpenAL and ALSA to Lucid because of audio problems in 9.10
<Arthur_D> as it is now, I use vanilla Ubuntu, but I would really like to try Ubuntustudio
<jussi01> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Arthur_D> I just can't get Jack running right as it is now; would it be easier if I migrate to *studio?
<jussi01> Arthur_D: how are you starting it?
<jussi01> studio has a few tweaks as well as the rt kernel thathelp
<Arthur_D> via qjackctl
<Arthur_D> I got some rubbish saying it couldn't start in realtime mode, even when I never checked the "run as realtime" button
<Arthur_D> so I tried a trick at Ubuntuforums, but that left me with no audio at all it seems
<jussi01> yeah, I suspect studio might help with that
<Arthur_D> does Studio run well with 64-bit?
<jussi01> I hnestly dont know.
<Arthur_D> will be afk for a while
<Brazucka> Hi there.
<Brazucka> I am trying to install nvidia-drivers manually, but I cannot run a prompt (without x-server) to do it. Any tip?
<jussi01> Brazucka: ctrl+alt+f3 ?
<Brazucka> How do I shut down the X-server and go to prompt, please?
<CyBerNetX> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<CyBerNetX> . /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CyBerNetX> oups
<CyBerNetX> logon user
<CyBerNetX> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-23
<gunavara> hi guys is ubuntustudio a distro ?
<gunavara> i am downloading it atm
<damnit123> heeyy!!
<damnit123> if some one wouldnt mind helping me, I am trying to get my my terratec phase 24 to work with ubuntu 9.10 *upgraded* from 8.x but i get the following bs.. At first I connect the card to the Firewire card to the phase 24 and it find its ok.. if I do: # ffado-test ListDevices .. when I do: # ffado-test Discover  its finds the card but then has a bundle of red warnings
<damnit123> after that the card goes zombiefied
<damnit123> the fw card that is
<damnit123> and cant find the phase24 again untill reboot.. the firewire card is a VIA based one 6280 or something  .. I believe it to be supported as well the phase 24 by ffado.. which brings me to the major anoyance
<damnit123> the kernel shiped is 2.6.31 @£$£% when to recompile jack / ffado 2 rc2 you need > 2.6.31
<damnit123> is there a solution to this??
<damnit123> surely theres just some package upgrade to ustudio / karmic ???
<damnit123> which version of ffado did you ship 9.1 with as well just as a mater of curiousity
<damnit123> and just something else that really pved me off, please dont make the installer  do anything regarding m$ bullshit in future breaking the offline installer in 9.10 is no way worth anything that m$ have got to offer especially not over there fonts ;(
<damnit123> I propose that some one creates a dialog to ask if they want to install un-supported mS-tt-fonts and prehaps w32/64 codecs at the end of the installation AFTER grub install, where the user can agree to break and violate various laws ;)
<damnit123> laws/licesencs
<damnit123> hm I seem to be banned from #ubuntu
<damnit123> damn it why are the devs letting cracks apear on the seams .. how can something be "supported" but shiped in a non working condition wtf?? ..  ever since beta versions of ffado the phase 24 was supposed to be supported let alone a second RC
<damnit123> please ..any one help!!! ... or are you telling me your just screwed if youre offline with no way to realistically recompile the whole sound system for iee1394 devices???
<damnit123> 3$"!£~$£~$%$&~%?@*($%&I:JR~
<chiiiiiz> Hi
<chiiiiiz> How can I have alsa-pcm in jack?
<damnit123> hmm.. i think you need to enable HW monitor or one of thoses settings
<chiiiiiz> I want to listen to music with my M-Audio 1010LT soundcard, and I have read about connecting alsa-pcm in jack... but I do not have any alsa-pcm in or outputs
<chiiiiiz> hi damnit123
<damnit123> they apear when you enable the HW monitor or the other setting thats there with it.. in qjaclctl
<chiiiiiz> I have everything in french... so I do not see any hw monitor...
<damnit123> if you look at the dialog the left hand side has tick boxs
<damnit123> its the 5th or 7th one
<damnit123> english translation: http://img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/q/qjackctl-302549-1257497328.jpeg
<chiiiiiz> damnit123: thanks for the link, but I still do not see any alsa-pcm...
<damnit123> did you restart jackd after selecting the either of the options?
<damnit123> I doubt its hw meter.. all I know is one of thoses settings will give you the alsa_pcms in jacks connections
<chiiiiiz> yes, I did... I even restarted the whole PC...
<damnit123> hmm .. not too sure then.. i suppose it could be "hw Meter" that does it then .. which is the 8th one ..
<chiiiiiz> It is "Monotor"... I have now 10 monitors in alsa-pcm...
<damnit123> fjear
<damnit123> ;)
<chiiiiiz> I guess, since my speakers are connected to output 1&2 that I must connect monitors 1& 2 in alsa-pcm to these output 1&2... or???
<damnit123> i gues that is right.. left and right channels go out of the window..
<cellofellow> I've got a problem. Trying to install Studio on a laptop that has no internet at the moment. It keeps stalling while trying to configure tt-mscorefonts-installer, which keeps failing cause it's offline. I can't get online with it right now, how do I tell it to give up on the microsoft fonts already?
<holstein> thats a good one cellofellow
<holstein> i remember seeing that error once
<holstein> and it was a bad disc i was trying to install from
<holstein> i think it was AVlinux
<holstein> or 64studio
<holstein> something with a DVD size installer disc
<cellofellow> it's from a USB
<holstein> and i had that, and other errors
<holstein> hmmm
<cellofellow> so, not likely to be media issues
<holstein> still, the installer should work
<holstein> without internet
<holstein> all the necesarry packages should be on the disc
<holstein> necessary*
<cellofellow> ttf-mscorefonts-installer doesn't actually have the data, it just downloads it during the debconf stuff.
<holstein> i got nothin :)
<cellofellow> well, I'm gonna go find a network connection I guess
<holstein> i dont know how to bypass that
<holstein> and i just install vanilla and upgrade
<cellofellow> ah, well
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> maybe a local #ubuntu-channel ?
<meganerd> what version are you trying to install?  the microsoft font pack is not part of the default install AFAIK
<tucemiux> holstein, have you any experience with jack?
<holstein> hey tucemiux
<holstein> i have some experience
<holstein> i use it with ardour and my presonus firepod mostly
<holstein> OH i use jack on OSX some too
<tucemiux> holstein, i was trying to figure out how to make really acid sounds
<holstein> you mean like the software acid?
<tucemiux> holstein, some of the sounds you hear on techno songs, like just one or two notes
<holstein> OK
<tucemiux> i've never heard of software acid
<holstein> good for you :)
<holstein> have you been to #opensourcemusicians
<tucemiux> but i know i can take the virtual keyboard and pass it to zynaddsubfx through jack but which settings would allow me to get the desired effects?
<holstein> theres some guys there that do awesome electronic music
<holstein> tucemiux: i use rakarrack
<holstein> for effects
<tucemiux> holstein, you play guitar?
<holstein> i play bass
<holstein> acoustic bass
<holstein> proffesionally
<tucemiux> oh dawwnnn....
<tucemiux> do you have a myspace page?
<holstein> but i play all kinds of instruments here at the house :)
<holstein> yup
<tucemiux> your band ever comes to new york?
<holstein> im playing up there in may
<holstein> http://www.myspace.com/mikeholstein
<tucemiux> ok well if you jot it down in your myspace profile ill put it in my calendar
<tucemiux> youre all the way in carolina? dawnnn LoL  you know what place youre going to be jammin in?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> its called katana i think
<tucemiux> never heard of it, must be in the village somewhere
<holstein> kitano
<holstein> http://www.kitano.com/
<holstein> may 13th
<tucemiux> that's like a luxury hotel???
<holstein> http://www.callthatjazz.com/cotangent.html
<holstein> yeah, its a little snooty in there
<holstein> but its pretty cool
<holstein> nice piano
<tucemiux> yes and i bet it's by invitation, VIP only
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i dont think so
<holstein> the club part is more inviting
<holstein> the jazz club part
<tucemiux> heck, it's got a comment by maria sharapova
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you never know whos gonna be at the gig in NYC
<tucemiux> your band must be one of the bands that can actually play, youve got these very popular bands that on MSG and sound nothing like the recording
<holstein> yeah, its a fun band
<holstein> great players from up there
<tucemiux> i meant to say, there's some bands that play live and they're quite famous and sound nothing like the CD, what a disappointment
<holstein> the piano player lives down here too
<holstein> he use to be up there
<holstein> and put the band together
<holstein> the bass player got too busy
<holstein> so i got to take it on
<tucemiux> yeah finding real actual performing artists is one thing, ones that can actually perform live, can show up on time without being drunk or high
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> you go to the 55bar?
<holstein> i like that venue
<holstein> down in the village
<holstein> more my style really
<holstein> not so upiddy
<tucemiux> i'm completely out of the bar scene, havent gone out since last year's, ill probably wont go out until i either lose 20 pounds or finish my wine collection, i only have 3 more bottles to go
<tucemiux> i meant to say i havent gone out since last new year's LoL
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> workin through a wine collection
<holstein> thats sounds like fun
<holstein> im not a big wine drinker
<holstein> i have beer from time to time
<tucemiux> yes but it's really hard finding a red knot shiraz bottle from australia, i can't find that thing anywhere
<holstein> nice
<holstein> probably more likely to find that kind of thing up there though
<tucemiux> and it's really cheap too, like $9 a bottle but I cant find it anywhere, I had one bottle of it and it really hit the spot
<tucemiux> ok im going to check out #opensourcemusicians , hopefully i can find a jedi master
<holstein> i had a cheap austalian wine
<holstein> a while back
<holstein> it was great
<tucemiux> it's good for your health
<holstein> quite a step up from all the others in that price range
<holstein> so tucemiux
<holstein> you could route the Vkeyboard over to zyn
<holstein> and use something like jackrack
<holstein> or something to add effects to the path
<tucemiux> i tried that
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> ?
<holstein> no love?
<tucemiux> the question is how do i achieve the sounds that I want to create?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> not getting the sounds
<holstein> gotcha
<tucemiux> no, it works
<tucemiux> i hear sound
<holstein> yeah, not the sounds you want
<tucemiux> but i mean how do i make the sound come out really acidddy?? what effect should I choose?
<holstein> do you have a track?
<tucemiux> i thought holstein was just a nick LoL
<holstein> maybe on youtube or somewhere
<holstein> that your trying to emulate?
<tucemiux> no
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i guess youve tried all the usual suspects
<holstein> distortion
<holstein> and flangers
<holstein> chorus
<holstein> all that kind of thing
<tucemiux> i tried a few yes but i didnt notice anything, let me try it again, hold oh, brb
<tucemiux> holstein, how do i make the connections?  I have Jack rack running and zynaddsubfx
<holstein> how are you running a Vkeyboard?
<holstein> you using the one in zyn?
<tucemiux> no, ill make it easy and just zyn
<holstein> either way
<holstein> just an additional routing step if you dont use the one in zyn
<holstein> the way i would do it
<holstein> your looking at the qjackctl panel right?
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> we can use that i think
<tucemiux> nope
<tucemiux> i want to connec them first
<holstein> so we know what we are talking about
<holstein> you see the main control window
<holstein> the very top pic on that site
<tucemiux> whew that link you sent me is really something
<holstein> you click on the connections panel
<holstein> just that button that says 'connect' should get you there
<holstein> then you should see...
<tucemiux> on the jack panel you mean?
<tucemiux> yes
<tucemiux> i clicked on 'connect'
<holstein> something like pic 9
<holstein> 9th one down
<tucemiux> now im trying to figure out the connections
<holstein> Audio (JACK) connections window
<holstein> or the midi one
<holstein> those are tabs in the connections panel
<holstein> midi and audio
<tucemiux> yes, I have Audio, Midi, and Alsa
<holstein> you shouldnt need to do any midi or alsa routing
<holstein> if your using the zyn VkeyB
<tucemiux> Is the connection supposed to look like this: ZynAddSubFX -> Jack Rack ->system
<holstein> thats probaly right
<tucemiux> let me try it
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> and you pick from the left
<holstein> and connect to the right
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> system on the right
<tucemiux> so far so good, we have sound
<holstein> or someting on the right
<tucemiux> now let me try adding an effect from jack rack and see what happens
<holstein> will be the main OUT
<holstein> you route whatever effect in jackrack out to the main out
<holstein> then unhook zyn from the mains
<tucemiux> Im using headphones on my laptop, I just made the connections Zyn -> Jack Rack -> system, I have sound so all is good
<holstein> and plug it into the effect
<holstein> SWEET
<holstein> :)
<holstein> jack is really awesome once you get into how it works
<tucemiux> now let me choose an effect in JAck RAck and lets see what the sound is like
<holstein> its more like an actual patchbay
<tucemiux> holstein, this is what im talking about, now which effect should I use?? LoL  there's tons of them
<holstein> well
<holstein> that all depends
<holstein> if your wanting 'acid'
<holstein> i would say something swirly
<holstein> like a flanger
<tucemiux> i wonder if there's a guide out there
<holstein> or something
<holstein> there might be
<holstein> on the sites for the plugins
<tucemiux> holstein, im talking about the nice sounds you hear on pop or tech no songs, like on alice dj
<holstein> but, experimenting is the way to go
<holstein> im sure you'll find something in there
<tucemiux> ok ill experiment, i'll get a sound i really like some day, i'll also ask in #opensourcemusicians but at least you got me halfway
<holstein> those guys at #OSM's get some awesome sounds using this stuff
<holstein> :)
<tucemiux> ok im outie, i'll be back later in #opensourcemusicians thanks for the 411
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-24
<Lcawte> Oh, lucky guess
<Lcawte> What is Ubuntu Studio, it seems like an OS aimed at like video making etc..
<Lcawte> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<holstein> hello Lcawte
<Lcawte> wat?
<Lcawte> ugh, sorry that wat? was from my sister
<Lcawte> While I was downstairs
<Lcawte> hi holstein
<holstein> lol
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> you checking out ubuntu studio?
<Lcawte> well, having a look at it and wondering, yeah
<Lcawte> I've always been interested in getting some proper tools
<holstein> it would be nice to have a live CD
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> you could look at someting like 64studio's live CD
<holstein> there is a 3.x beta version
<holstein> based on ubuntu hardy
<holstein> that is pretty similar
<Lcawte> hm, yeah, I was thinking of burning a copy of it to a CD
<holstein> you can just add the studio packages to a vanilla ubuntu install too
<Lcawte> does normal ubuntu have anything to burn ISO's by default? Or shall I do it on my winows machine
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<meganerd> I don't think 64Studio has a live disk anymore
<holstein> meganerd: yeah?
<holstein> i havent checke in a while
<meganerd> not with their 3.x beta
<holstein> OH yeah
<meganerd> I am using 64Studio on my main DAW
<Lcawte> vanilla ubuntu.. is that normal ubuntu?
<holstein> you are right
<holstein> you would need the 2.x
<holstein> and thats not as much like ubuntu
<meganerd> the 3 beta is based on hardy, so you probably want that one anyway
<holstein> but not unlike it really
<meganerd> it is pretty stable but even the 3.0 beta is getting long in the tooth
<holstein> Lcawte: yup, vanilla = plain old ubuntu
<Lcawte> kewl
<meganerd> 2.x is based on Debian, not a huge difference but it is quite old now
<holstein> meganerd: i had several issues that were not resolved
<holstein> on 64studio
<holstein> i was checking it out back when ubuntu studio did not ship with the RT kernel
<Lcawte> Ok, the packages is just the software? I've already messed up 2 configurations of ubuntu this week :P
<holstein> Lcawte: hehe
<Lcawte> holstein: not funny, for me anyway
<holstein> yup, he studio software comes in meta-packages
<holstein> so you can install one meta-package, and get a lot of the studio software
<meganerd> I used the studio meta package on my laptop
<holstein> there are a few of the packages
<holstein> if you go to synaptic
<Lcawte> kewl... what command line do I need :P
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> or sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can read about them
<meganerd> holstein: what issues?  I still prefer it for a pure DAW,
<holstein> you can get just the stuff you need for what your going to be doing
<holstein> that link...
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> has all the pakcages listed
<holstein> they are named the same from hardy to karmic
<holstein> and lucid too i bet
<holstein> meganerd: i had a build error in 64
<Lcawte> ok, that confuses me..
<holstein> Lcawte: you can sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-whateveryouwant
<Lcawte> which one do I want?
<holstein> that all depends really
<holstein> i do audio recording
<Lcawte> if I did: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio would that get me like all of it?
<Lcawte> Animation, Graphics, I'll try whatever
<holstein> i got ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> that kind of thing
<holstein> you would want the graphics ones
<holstein> ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> its not goint to hurt anything to get them all
<Lcawte> how do I get them all :P
<holstein> if you have space for them
<Lcawte> err is over 100GB enough
<holstein> i would do...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> the only 2 your not getting there are
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> which is the themeing
<Lcawte> kewl
<meganerd> I am not a big of the UBS theme
<holstein> which is actually very nice by the way
<meganerd> too dark for me
<holstein> but yeah, i dont like it either
<meganerd> it looks cool but I find it hard to use for any length of time
<holstein> but still, pretty slick looking
<holstein> also Lcawte
<meganerd> no argument here, it is cool looking
<holstein> you would want to get the real time kernel for serious audio work
<Lcawte> yes?
<holstein> adding linux-rt to that list
<Lcawte> I'm just trying the stuff for the moment
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you can check it all out without it
<Lcawte> ugh, Firefox, I dont want to restart yet, let me install all the stuff I need to first
<Lcawte> installing
<Lcawte> so how can I get involved with Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio...
<holstein> the mailing list is rather active
<holstein> if your talking about coding and that kind of thing
<holstein> thats where i would ask
<Lcawte> Coding, CSS is about as far as I can do.. other languages dont like me as much
<holstein> testing and reporting is always helpful
<Lcawte> Graphics work, MediaWiki :P
<Lcawte> reporting and testing could work...
 * Lcawte goes to ebay and buys a few old machines, and sticks different linux OS' on them
<holstein> cool
<holstein> theres a goodwill computer outlet
<holstein> not too far from me
<holstein> lots of cheap boxes in various states of repair
<Lcawte> I've always been interested in OS's other than Windows, but now i've seen the fiddlyness of Ubuntu.. I'm starting to regret it :P
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> stick it out if you can
<holstein> how long have you been using it?
<holstein> linux?
<holstein> in general
<holstein> i use to fiddle with installing strange components
<holstein> putting linux on old boxes
<holstein> when i started running it on newer hardware
<holstein> its a lot easier
<Lcawte> not too long xD
<holstein> like, installing windows on something takes a long time for me
<holstein> to go around and find/install all the drivers
<holstein> if the linux kernel supports all the hardware
<holstein> boom
<holstein> its very easy
<holstein> if not, then you got to pick your battles
<holstein> and or course, doing some research before buying hardware helps
<holstein> i got my girlfriend an HP mininote
<holstein> came with SUSE
<holstein> i thought it would be easy
<holstein> but its got VIA chips
<holstein> its challenging
<holstein> BUT my asus EEE is out-of-the-box
<holstein> and the mininote is not that bad really
<holstein> my other boxes are all supported too
<holstein> id way rather install linux on a box than windows
<holstein> now-a-days
<Lcawte> lol
<holstein> much easier
<holstein> and i know i dont have to do it again ever really
<holstein> unless i just want to
<holstein> no resgistry BS
<Lcawte> I havnt really set up anything by myself than this ubuntu, the others cam pre-installed =.=
<Lcawte> I've seen it done though
<holstein> well, like anything else
<holstein> it gets easier
<holstein> its just different
<holstein> if you like windows, you like windows, and thats cool
<holstein> but the install and configuring in linux gets easier as you get more experience
<holstein> i found a lot of help on IRC
<holstein> you got a local ubuntu channel?
<holstein> im in north carolina
<holstein> we got a #ubuntu-us-nc channel
<Lcawte> I just use #ubuntu
<holstein> it can be challenging to get a word in there at #ubuntu
<Lcawte> yeah
<Lcawte> I'm guessing my local channel is #ubuntu-uk < United Kingdom?
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> thats a great channel
<holstein> i hang in there too
<holstein> theres a great podcast too
<holstein> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<Lcawte> I would hang in more channels, but I'm getting sleepy and I've just downloaded my IRC client, and dont have time to reboot  tonight
<holstein> you got plenty of time
<holstein> IRC's not going anywere
<Lcawte>  /we hope/
<Lcawte> I'm probally going to have to leave this installing things all night and turn it off tommorow
<holstein> yup
<holstein> took an hour or so i think when i did it
<Lcawte> anyway, good night
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-26
<duncanidaho1> is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 9.10 studio?
<meganerd> yes
<Blank__> probably
<Blank__> although 9.10 studio is a bit buggy
<Blank__> ALSA is partly broken, the login screen
<duncanidaho1> I just finished getting this install just the way I like it
<Blank__> the login screen is featureless in mine*
<meganerd> 9.10 works fine for me
<Blank__> i upgraded from studio 9.04 and alsa broke
<Blank__> and the usplash has been broken both on my upgraded computer and on a fresh install
<duncanidaho1> Is there much difference in using studio vs. regular and just downloading cinelerra and other media applications?
<Blank__> only real differences that i've seen are the -rt kernel, process priority changes, lack of sounds in gnome theme, addition of ubuntu studio control program to help with raw1394 access and memory limits
<Blank__> (oh and nice)
<duncanidaho1> do you guys do video editing?
<Blank__> sorta
<Blank__> afaik the stuff in linux isn't quite there yet
<duncanidaho1> yeah, I was hoping you wouldn't say that
<Blank__> it's getting closer
<Blank__> things like kdenlive are getting better, less likely to crash randomly
<duncanidaho1> what about cinelerra?
<Blank__> i havent used it in a long time
<Blank__> i'm not sure whether to go that or the CV
<duncanidaho1> I've switched over to using linux (ubuntu) all except for adobe CS3 where a dual boot back to windows vista
<Blank__> depending on what CS3 things you use, you might be able to wine them - i know photoshop works
<Blank__> wineasio might fix things with audition, if you use it
<Blank__> but premiere pro wouldn't work i'm guessing
<duncanidaho1> yeah but I don't think after effects or premiere pro works well with wine...at least not that I"m aware of
<Blank__> as much as it pains me to say, the adobe suite is very powerful
<duncanidaho1> yep
<Blank__> the main thing stopping me from using linux for audio full time is the fact that audition does so many things nothing else does
<duncanidaho1> what about pro-tools?
<Blank__> centre channel extraction? nothing else has that
<Blank__> i hate pro tools
<duncanidaho1> (not that it works with linux)
<Blank__> with a passion
<Blank__> :p
<Blank__> i use cubase in windows
<Blank__> and ardour in linux
<duncanidaho1> really? hmm...I'm not much of an audio guy...but I've never heard anyone prefer audition to pro tools
<Blank__> oh, i primarily edit things
<Blank__> and pro tools isn't for that
<Blank__> single wav files etc
<Blank__> audio restoration, frequency analysis... audition is amazing for that stuff
<Blank__> im sure if i had a spare $15000 i could buy pro tools and all the plugins that do the same thing as audition, but i don't so audition will do
<duncanidaho1> i see
<duncanidaho1> is audition in cs4?
<Blank__> i'm not sure...
<Blank__> i've had CS2 for as long as i can remember and havent needed to upgrade
<duncanidaho1> it might have been combined into Soundbooth
<duncanidaho1> I don't know
<meganerd> I left Cubase for Linux.  SX (1) was a pig and performed poorly on 2000/XP
<Blank__> yeah, did you know the copy protection in cubase makes thousands of extra calls for something as simple as a single calculation?
<meganerd> yup
<meganerd> the guys who pirated SX 3 mentioned that.  I was actually one of those rare payed SX customers
<meganerd> I just gave away my copy
<Blank__> i have no idea why i stick with it to be honest
<Blank__> ardour does so much already
<meganerd> I use a mix of apps, rosegarden usually for midi, ardour for the mixing, and a mix of other apps here and there
<meganerd> about 8 years ago I left the Windows world nearly completly
<meganerd> You get used to a particular work flow, that is hardest part
<damnit123_> can some one tell me if I bring 9.10 online and update it will it fix FFADO and or Firewire problems Ive experinced with Phase 24 FW sound device ??
<damnit123_> my FW HCI is supopsed to be supported its a VIA.
<damnit123_> and the phase 24 "Fully Supported"
<damnit123_> I swear the IEEE1394 stuff in the 2.4.31-rt kernel is buggered up for HCI but i just dont how to prove it
<damnit123_> for my HCI**
<damnit123_> well apart from the messages in DMESG which come up saying "Doh Some one wants to mess with set state"  in relation to the ieee1394
<damnit123_> ;( this is fucking depresing 2010 no maudio cards work decently except for the asshole revolutions,  every thing else that is supported sounds like shit and hardly Professional grade any way .. that has to be to the biggest fuck up in the linux/sound world ever considering
<damnit123_> I have it good advisal that MAUDIO gave the alsa devs every thing they needed to make it work.. they just fucked up the Audiophile192 .. plan and simple
<damnit123_> then proceeded to not do anything for what ... niegh on 10 years
<damnit123_> $£%^Y%&*%^@!£$%~!£
<damnit123_> 67
<damnit123_> 456"$Y&
<damnit123_> If there are any devs here pls release a another image of karmic with a upgraded ffado and kernel > 2.6.31
<damnit123_> ass sacks in #ubuntu need to be clearing out their filthy isp wide bans that are preventing legit and innocent people from getting support
<damnit123_> dflsdkgldfmkbl;k
<damnit123_> meganerd .. the fucking crumby windows world .. gets on my tits every second off my life that pass's by and I dont even use it
<damnit123_> that is why linux's user share of the OS market its going to fuck them over in the end
<damnit123_> stupid jack ass sound card makers that think they going to creme it in via M$ users .. i dare to say that those days are over for them .. and the joke thing to me is every one will now suffer as a result of their fing m$ lub/arrogance
<damnit123_> ./greed
<damnit123_> heh .. to me the idea of making these dsps and putting them on pci cards .. with out having the architecture to make a audio processor out of the a PC is just taking the piss.. and windows can barely do it .. with out some million mega hz and 3423952352349GBs of ram and 20 years of pissing arround you might get shitty soundsolution and some vsts to work
<damnit123_> big fucking whoop hardly a audio processor
<damnit123_> hardly a sensible enviroment for that setup any way
<damnit123_> heh .. guess guys like me are just doomed to put up with ppls malfunctioning shit for the rest of time ;(
<damnit123_> Big in the game right on !"@!
<damnit123_> i wonder if some one with the balls, can make a soundcard specifically tailored for linux, and linux musicians, and architectuarly make it compatible only with linux kernels,  some one who can do that and make a clean £100k or even £50k and refuse m$ devs access to its specs and make it some how specifically ileagal for the card to be operated by a microslop system
<rlameiro> anyone knows how to extract photos from a video in linux?
<damnit123_> dvgrab
<rlameiro> damnit123_: thks
<rlameiro> damnit123_: isnt it to capture from the camera? I am trying to do it from a .mov file I have on my computer
<rlameiro> stochastic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNsOtl8ia0k
<damnit123_> hm cant mplayer or something dump frames??
<rlameiro> hmmm it should , but is there some front end?
<rlameiro> I dont want to be guessing the frame number for the frame I want...
<damnit123_> menucoder>
<damnit123_> ?
<rlameiro> damnit123_: menucoder? mencoder?
<jussi01> !info avidemux | rlameiro
<damnit123_> mplayer -vo jpeg -frames 1 -ss <offset which gets you to the appropriate
<damnit123_> point in the video>
<ubottu> rlameiro: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1+repack-0ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 876 kB, installed size 2300 kB
<jussi01> avidemux does it well iirc
<rlameiro> humm
<rlameiro> avidemux
<rlameiro> will try that now
<damnit123_> yes thats it i knew there was that one
<jussi01> damnit123_: btw, in regards to your rant before, 2 things. 1. Have you tried alessio's lowlatency kernel?  2. please try keep the searing to a minimum. :)
<damnit123_> sry m8
<damnit123_> i know that was some rant but you know this linux sound game is deep
<damnit123_> too deep :D
<jussi01> damnit123_: yeah, but this channel is supposed to be family friendly ;) (and I suspect your ban in #ubuntu has something to do with your realname and ident)
<damnit123_> i get so mad trying to fend off the windows drones that i have to put up with trying to destroy my gardens of tranquility
<damnit123_> let me see..
<jussi01> damnit123_: alessio's kernels reside in https://edge.launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa so maybe you want to try those
<niceguy> .
<jussi01> damnit321: your ident...
<jussi01> hrm
<damnit321> aha .. so is that server side anti swearing controls or something lol
<jussi01> damnit321: Id suggest have a read of ubuntu's irc guidelines or youll likely get banned in there - they are pretty strict
<jussi01> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jussi01> damnit321: about the kernel from alessio
<jussi01> [17:05:47] <jussi01> abogani: could you remind me where is your low latency kernel if users want to test?
<jussi01> [17:07:35] <abogani> jussi01: Hi Jussi, On my https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa users could find the updated lowlatency and rt kernels.
<jussi01> [17:07:52] <jussi01> abogani: and they are working on 9.10?
<jussi01> [17:08:41] <abogani> jussi01: Yes but you should install it manually (and also take care of dependencies)
<jussi01> [17:09:18] <abogani> For Lucid is sufficient add the PPA into apt as usual and go with apt-get.
<damnit321> tnx I'll give it a try
<jussi01> damnit321: as he said, do it manually if you are on karmic
<damnit321> I havnt built a 2.6 kernel in over a year
<damnit321> i bet ive forgeten loads of stuff
<jussi01> damnit321: no, its from the package
<jussi01> but dont add the ppa to your repo
<jussi01> just sudo dpkg -i package
<damnit321> jussi01 i'm going to get the offender
<jussi01> hrm?
<damnit321> will you be arround to hold my hand
<damnit321> ;)?
<jussi01> damnit321: no, Im just headed to the shop - back later though
<damnit321> ok come back .. I will get the box install 32 ustudio and try and put the alesio kernel on it
<damnit321> how do you finish registering your nick if you dont have email
<duncanidaho1> has anyone ever had flash problems where you can't click on a button
<stochastic> Would anyone know where I can find a 3D blender model of the Ubuntu symbol?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-27
<quietone> mezquitale: I made it! (still consider myself new to IRC)
<mezquitale> go ahead and ask our question
<quietone> I have a dell inspiron and the internal mic volume is so low it is useless. when I use VoIP I must go to Vista. I have used alsamixer to max volume but still I hear a whisper. Read forums, a while ago, with no changes to problem.
<mezquitale> quietone, I have heard of a problem like that, dont know of a solution, my suggestion would be for you to file a bug report and suggest to get it fixed
<mezquitale> quietone, my other suggestion is to install gnome-alsamixer and try changing the volume with that utility
<mezquitale> quietone, the mic is only low while using VoIP?  you can record using the mic fine using another app like  audacity?
<quietone> mezquitale: haven't tried audacity. But I found a cmd to record on cmd line and that failed.   Installing gnome-alsamixer now.
<mezquitale> quietone, have you tried raising the volume on the mic using the "sound" applet?
<quietone> mezquitale: yes. And in 9.10 there are little bars that show that the input is being received. but I have to shout to get above 40%.
<quietone> yesterday I tested with dimdim (web conference tool) and in Vista worked like a charm. In Ubuntu the other person could not hear me. Although, that could be dimdim. In SKYPE I recall that people can't hear me at all.
<quietone> I have the same problem with the line in mic on the front. But I don't have a mic to use now. I was testing at my child's music lesson.
<mezquitale> I have heard about issues like that with VoIP apps, it might work fine with audacity, you might want to file a bug report and request for the mic on VoIP apps to be fixed
<quietone> mezquitale: i will consider that but which site do i use to file a bug report. is this a gnome thing or ubuntu or something else?
<mezquitale> use launchpad
<quietone> ooh I just noticed lots of errors when I started gnome-alsamixer...
<mezquitale> it's a hardware issue
<mezquitale> what's the laptop that you have?
<quietone> Dell Inspiron 1525 bought in May 2008
<mezquitale> quietone, you have to raise the volume on a setting called digital capture
<mezquitale> quietone, youre using karmic?
<quietone> yes. looking for digital capture.
<quietone> gnome-alsamixer gives me three sliders for Capture with a tickbox Rec in each. All are max.
<quietone> brb
<chiiiiiz> hellooooo!!
<chiiiiiz> #join #ubuntu-fr
<edakiri> what program can search through or filter photos based on aperture used?
<technokrat2> hui.. this channel exists, fine :)
<technokrat2> hi, i want to connect my old m-audio ozone usb keyboard to ubuntu, should i use ubuntustudio or can i use my normal karmic koala? has someome more infos about m-audio ozone for me?
<BolachaJohn> afaik it shouldnt make a difference, comatibility-wise, which version you use.
<BolachaJohn> i dont know that ozone stuff, but i suspect it should work
<technokrat2> lsusb only shows "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0763:2808 Midiman"
<edakiri> technokrat2: will matter if you want low latency or synchronized sound due to U-Studio using jackd and Asm kernel semaphores
<technokrat2> ok, latency is no matter, just want to use the 24bit adc
<BolachaJohn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/220551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220551 in ubuntustudio "M-audio Ozone with linux-rt doesnt work!" [Undecided,New]
<BolachaJohn> this one states it DOES work using the non-RT kernel though ;)
<technokrat2> puh.. trying to get madfuload to work, but then i - again - encountered a pulseaudio problem, missing alsa libs.. i give up, it is not so important
<technokrat2> maybe gonna try out ubuntustudio soon, first prepare another machine for new installation
<technokrat2> bye bye
<paradoxuncreated> http://www.renoise.com/board/index.php?showtopic=24402
<holstein> i thought it was pronounced 'wren-wah'
<holstein> i heard a friend on a pcast say it
<holstein> re noise
<holstein> and i slapped my head
<holstein> i guess either could work
<holstein> you using renoise paradoxuncreated ?
<holstein> looks nice
<holstein> stupid easy to install/run
<paradoxuncreated> holstein: Yes.
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-28
<idyllic24_> Hey I just upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntustudio. However my login window remains the one used for Ubuntu9.10.. My System>Administration dosent have a login window option. Could someone please help me out
<Blank__> no idea, sorry idyllic24_ :(
<Blank__> besides, the login screen for ubuntu studio isn't any better
<Blank__> for some reason it lacks all theming of previous releases
<Blank__> i.e it's a vanilla usplash
<idyllic24_> hey Blank..thanks..but more than the aesthetics i wanted to learn  whats wrong with the system..all forums talk abt the System>Admin>Login Window..I dont have that....?
<idyllic24_> And besides, how do you change the usplash?
<Blank__> i've got no idea idyllic24_, it seems as if someone stuffed up
<funkyHat> Anyone know if the rt patches are set to be merged into the mainline kernel ever?
<asander> Hello.
<asander> I'm on Ubuntu now and i'm burning Ubuntu Studio to a CD now!
<kewlbns69> ok i'm officially happy got ubuntu studio recording with a motu 828MK II :)
<kewlbns69> anybody using ardour?
<kewlbns69> i can get audacity to record but ardour isn't working and i'm not sure why
<kewlbns69> guess i'll check back later
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-21
<azm> someone has issues with plugin container recently ?
<azm> as I start playing youtube video it allocate over 1 Gb of memory and I have to kill it.
<ailo_> azm: Has happened to me a couple of times
<azm> in chrome flash stopped working completely
<ailo_> Not very often, though
<ailo_> Could be some sites are worse than others
<ailo_> I know a game that did that continuously
<azm> well vimeo works fine
<ailo_> So, I needed to restart the browser now and then to clear up the memory leak (or did I just refresh, I forget)
<azm> yea it worked before for me too
<azm> I kill it and restart FF and it worked
<ailo_> I think it's enough just to restart FF in most cases
<ailo_> Once I came back after a long break, the whole system was borked because of a memory leak. Even Swap was swamped
<azm> hm, those times passed
<azm> I dont know, maybe I should reinstall ubuntu
<azm> maybe its overkill
<ailo_> It's the flash-plugin that causes it
<ailo_> No fault of Ubuntu
<ailo_> Hmm, now that I think of it, I think it may have been Java causing the problem with the game. Not really sure.
<ailo_> azm: Is it amd64?
<azm> i686
<azm> trying to reinstall flash
<ailo_> azm: Don't think that will solve it. I'm pretty sure it's related to what pages are up on the browser. Did you try to identify that?
<ailo_> For me, the game that did that would do it slowly over time.
<azm> well I tried to close all FF tabs and open and run just youtube video
<azm> and the plugin container pops up and xruns start emerging
<azm> and all system slow down
<azm> so it cause youtube
<ailo_> azm: You use jack for Desktop audio?
<azm> yea
<ailo_> What distro?
<ailo_> KX?
<azm> this channel
<azm> name
<azm> pretty bad support in ubuntustudio to get working jack + pa together
<azm> so Im using jack for FF too
<azm> using some plugin
<azm> libflashsupport
<azm> Id be happy to get working this stuff out of the box
<ailo_> azm: Well, I would say it depends on what you want to do. What's your latency set at?
<ailo_> Did you try using PA with jack?
<azm> yep it does not work
<azm> if I run jack
<azm> then the sound in browser does not work
<ailo_> Personally, I don't ever use jack to anything but pro audio stuff, though I sometimes run PA and jack at the same time with two different cards
<ailo_> There's a way to let PA connect to jack, but I haven't tried it myself
<azm> ye, kx studio has it this way
<azm>                                                                    when I turn off jack its same
<azm> lol
<ailo_> What is the same? Slow system?
<azm> ye
<ailo_> How much Ram do you have?
<azm> 2gb
<ailo_> Regular Ubuntu as you said (I have 2GB as well)
<ailo_> By regular, I mean not amd64
<azm> weird in chrome flash is broken completelly
<ailo_> Is it Maverick?
<azm> yes
<azm> last ubuntustudio
<ailo_> Is it Google Chrome, or Chromium-browser?
<azm> chromium browser
<azm> it was called chrome
<ailo_> chromium is the version you have in Ubuntu's repo. Google Chrome I think includes some non open source code (not sure)
<azm> meh, what next
<ailo_> I think I tried that jack - flash thing, but I didn't like it very much
<azm> Im lost
<ailo_> Poor performance from flash
<azm> yes, but no one havent created something better
<ailo_> I would not use jack for Desktop audio, but if you do, use very high latency.
<azm> that is not an issue
<ailo_> What graphic card do you have?
<ailo_> And, when you say slow, do you mean CPU -slow, or that your memory is filled to maximum (not counting cached memory).
<azm> I mean memory
<ailo_> It sounds like you have something else occupying the memory too, aside from the browsers. For me 2GB is enough to run several flash videos at once. I get problems with some flash content, like commercials, if there are too many pages up sometimes.
<ailo_> I don't ever run out of memory, actually, aside from now and then when there has been a clear leakage
<ailo_> It's only taking up a lot of processing power
<ailo_> The base system is below 1GB, but after running a few apps I get up to 1.1 to 1.2 GB.
<azm> downgrade of flashplugin and flash installer to 10.1
<azm> helped solve it
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-22
<plain-user> Hello all!
<plain-user> Can anyone tell if there is some analogs of guitar pro, transcribe and guitar rig in ubuntustudio, or where can i read about the packages that are included in the distro?
<Technicus> Hello . . . does Ubuntu Studio have a seperate repository?
<holstein> plain-user: hey
<holstein> what functionality are you looking for?
<holstein> Technicus: the ubuntustudio metapackages are in the main buntu repos
<holstein> theres not really an official seperate ubuntustudio repo
<holstein> plenty of PPA's
<holstein> community PPA's
<plain-user> holstein: 1) work with guitar pro format and midi files. 2) work with audio formats in a fashion that transcribe! does: play slowly, shift pitch, etc. 3) play electric guitar/or mike up the cabinet and record into pc through my m-audio card. that's pretty much it.
<holstein> im not sure what guitar pro is
<holstein> you can check winehq though
<holstein> see about running it in wine
<plain-user> holstein: midi based guitar tab editor software.
<holstein> plain-user: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres tuxguitar
<holstein> lots of other stuff
<holstein> i dont do any of that
<holstein> and havent really explored them
<plain-user> holstein: i'm doing that in my current installation in another distro, i just thought ubuntustudio would be like everything at once and everything handy - isn't it the idea of it? instead of having lots of configs of this and taht through emulators
<holstein> but, i see folk discussing them occasionally in that channel
<plain-user> thank you, i will visit that channel.
<holstein> plain-user: sure
<holstein> you should ask whoever makes guitar pro to support linux
<holstein> and im sure ubuntustudio and other distros will be happ to include it
<plain-user> holstein: they do, but for a fee))
<holstein> if its something a lot of users would like
<holstein> plain-user: theres a linux version?
<plain-user> they have support but not oss
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> im sure there is some grey area then
<holstein> that will prevent its inclusion by default
<holstein> but, feel free and join #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> and bring it up
<plain-user> yep, you download a deb package, buy the activation code and play. but that's not good enough - has to be free, so that people can stuff it up with random skins ))
<holstein> plain-user: if it can be in the software store
<holstein> the ubuntu software store
<holstein> i would think that would be a step in the right direction
<plain-user> holstein: what about other 2 functions - recording live sound and posibly putting on a vst plugin on top of that signal?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> rakkarack too
<holstein> guitarix
<plain-user> thank you
<holstein> JACK is what you will want to read about
<holstein> and learn
<holstein> after you get JACK running stable
<holstein> most other things are much easier
<plain-user> ok, thanks for the hint, i go and rtm. =)
<holstein> plain-user: we'll help you get it started sometime too :)
<holstein> plain-user: does guitar pro have jack support?
<plain-user> not sure
<holstein> well, tuxguitar does
<plain-user> what about watching SAT TV - is that considered as multimedia too?
<plain-user> obviously, running the dish trhought the card and the pc...
<holstein> satelite?
<plain-user> yes
<holstein> for the most part
<holstein> ubuntustudio is about creating media
<holstein> i would look at mythbuntu for what you are talking about
<plain-user> so it must have good suport for a variety of weird hardware internals that are aimed at specific task, right?
<holstein> it = ?
<plain-user> ubuntustudio*
<plain-user> myth thing is probably the right appliance, thanks again for the hint
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> mythbuntu = all of that to
<holstein> its all the same repos
<holstein> same kernels too usually
<holstein> for the most part
<holstein> its more about the vendors who make the hardware
<holstein> and those cable cards are tricky i hear
<plain-user> =\
<plain-user> ok, well, i go and explore some of this new info you gave me. !
<holstein> sure
<Stryker> any1 know how to install 10.10 from usb? the installer tells me it is unable to mount the disk, which doesn't exist, as i am using USB
<holstein> Stryker: hey
<holstein> the easy way to do that is to just get the vanilla buntu live disc and check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> let me find a link though...
<Stryker> what does it do
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<Stryker> sounds delicious
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> Stryker: add yourself to that bug if you dont mind
<Stryker> k
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> thats the link that talks about how to make the ubuntustudio installer disc work
<holstein> with unetbootin
<holstein> still, easier to just to vanilla
<holstein> and add what you want
<holstein> i usually install ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> Stryker: im heading out
<Stryker> what is vanilla
<holstein> vanilla = just plain old ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu
<Stryker> without all the bulk?
<holstein> just with some packages added
<holstein> and some taken out
<holstein> and customized
<Stryker> how can i get all that is in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> Stryker: its all in the repos
<Stryker> what package(s)
<holstein> you just add the metapackages
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins are the ones i use
<holstein> mostly only those
<holstein> you dont have to do it that way though
<holstein> you can just add the packages you want
<Stryker> okay, i don't care about video, is that all i need to get all the audio stuff
<holstein> pretty much
<Stryker> thks holstein
<holstein> Stryker: im heading out for the nite
<holstein> check out
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if you need more info tonite
<holstein> Stryker: enjoy :)
<Stryker> okay, thx
<plain-user> yes, you were right, holstein, i need some help getting it started )
<Strayfolk> hello!
<Strayfolk> I'm on kernel 2.6.31-11-rt and I'd like help running the rtirq script
<ScottL> Strayfolk, ailo has expereience with the rtirq script, maybe he can help you
<Strayfolk> nice...
<ailo> ScottL: I don't need help with it. Just pointed out, it isn't uninstalling.
<ailo> When you do apt-get remove rtirq-init it isn't removed
<ScottL> ailo, Strayfolk asked for help with rtirq script
<ailo> Oh, sorry
<ScottL> :)
<ailo> Strayfolk, what's up?
<Strayfolk> yes, I downloaded the .sh from http://www.rncbc.org/jack/
<Strayfolk> can't run it...
<ailo> What system are you on?
<ailo> The rtirq script is a startup job that should be run at bootup. Not as a user.
<Strayfolk> I'm on ubuntu studio 10.04 64 bit
<Strayfolk> trying out the 2.6.31-11-rt for the first time
<Strayfolk> sony vaio f12 + edirol fa66
<ailo> Strayfolk: You have rtirq in the repo. Just install the package rtirq-init
<Strayfolk> I've done that
<Strayfolk> should I be set?
<ailo> It's automatic, so no need to tune it. Are you using firewire?
<Strayfolk> what if I've been fiddling with the /etc/default/rtirq manually?
<Strayfolk> I am.
<ailo> But is Lucid running the juju stack?
<Strayfolk> ohci1394
<ailo> What is it you want to adjust in the rtirq?
<Strayfolk> I want to make the magic happen :)
<ailo> It's already set to do that. No need to adjust it
<ailo> The script in /etc/init.d/rtirq will detect your sound devices and add priority to them
<Strayfolk> ok
<ailo> I'm not sure if you need to have firewire plugged in during startup or not, though.
<ailo> Haven't investigated. I use pci cards, so they are always plugged in
<Strayfolk> okay! I'll try to reboot with the firewire on. I didn't do that
<Strayfolk> bb in 5
<Strayfolk> same amout of xruns
<Strayfolk> ...
<Strayfolk> I'm never getting this to work
<ailo> What's your latency setting?
<Strayfolk> I've tried them all
<Strayfolk> I just ran 3x128 for testing
<Strayfolk> normally I have to use 3x256 for normal use
<Strayfolk> and 3x512 for mixing
<Strayfolk> but always with random xruns
<Strayfolk> regardless of everything
<ailo> Could be network-manager is doing that.
<ailo> It used to cause problems.
<Strayfolk> I don't have network manager
<Strayfolk> I use wicd
<Strayfolk> even at 3x1024 I get xruns
<Strayfolk> and I don't want to work at that latency
<ailo> Do you know what is sharing the firewire irq?
<Strayfolk> usb and graphics
<Strayfolk> since I've tried everything else, I'll try getting an expresscard firewire controller
<ailo> Strayfolk: I cant vouch for that the rtirq is working for you, so it would be nice to find that out first, I think
<ailo> What firewire chip do you have, btw?
<Strayfolk> it's a ricoh something, deemed to work by some
<Strayfolk> this is my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1665701&highlight=vaio+edirol
<Strayfolk> how do I check whether the irq prios are in order?
<ailo> Strayfolk: Try #opensourcemusicians. I'm know too little about both firewire and rtirq to give you any real help. I've never had any problems myself, so i've had no reason to find out.
<Strayfolk> ok, thanks anyway!
<ailo> tertl3 probably knows something about rtprio, and the guy who wrote the script is sometimes logged in too.
<Strayfolk> now it's working ok for a few seconds @ 3x128...
<Strayfolk> let's see for how long :)
<Strayfolk> I'm fiddling with jack settings now
<ailo> AutoStatic: Do you have experience with -rt firewire and rtirqinit?
<AutoStatic> Yes
<Strayfolk> AutoStatic, you helped me @ the forumm
<Strayfolk> I'm trying the realtime kernel now... I got something going now :)
<AutoStatic> I´ m rereading the thread Strayfolk
<AutoStatic> Martin Trulan is a knowledgeable user so it's not your FireWire controller
<Strayfolk> I'm sort of inclined to think that my system Should work! since now I've been running ardour + renoise for five minutes @ 3x128 without xruns
<AutoStatic> Cool! If you do get some xruns every now and then try the Tango Studio real-time kernel
<Strayfolk> AutoStatic, on your advice I installed the tango ppa
<Strayfolk> and afterwards the rt kernel
<AutoStatic> The 2.6.31--11-rt?
<Strayfolk> jes
<AutoStatic> 2.6.31-11-rt
<AutoStatic> Try the one from Tango Studio
<AutoStatic> 2.6.33-30-real-time
<AutoStatic> Performs better on all my systems
<AutoStatic> And significantly better on my notebook and netbook
<AutoStatic> The Tango Studio real-time kernel is in the lucid-lowlatency repository
<AutoStatic> But if 2.6.31-11-rt works for you, then stick with that one :)
<Strayfolk> okay! I can't find it though
<Strayfolk> 33-29 I find
<AutoStatic> http://tangostudio.tuxfamily.org/en/kernel-rt
<Strayfolk> I'll be back for more tweaking later! I'm late for an appointment
<Strayfolk> thanks for your help!!
<Strayfolk> cu
<AutoStatic> Ok :)
<AutoStatic> You're welocme
<AutoStatic> welcome
<tertl3> hello
<holstein> tertl3: lol
<holstein> what do you want ;)
<AutoStatic> Hello tertl3!
<holstein> AutoStatic: o/
<tertl3> :P
<AutoStatic> Hello holstein
<holstein> tertl3: are you using ubuntustudio?
<tertl3> no, but I go to ubuntustudio preperation page to get all of the things I need after a fresh install
<holstein> cool
<tertl3> the only reason i dont use the ubuntustudio iso is because I dont use all the extra programs
<tertl3> but I think I heard ScottL saying he was keeping it up now
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-23
<giano> alguem do brasa?
<ruffleS> hello?
<giano>  alguem sabe como? instalar kernel rt no maverick
<ruffleS> hi. is there any portuguese speaking support channel for ubuntu studio? any1?
<ruffleS> giano, o pessoal aqui fala inglês. vamos ver se tem canal em pt
<giano> ok
<giano> ruffleS o pessoal aqui é meio devagar perto do ubuntu-br la o bagulho bomba rsrsrsrsrsr
<ailo> Don't think there are any other channels for UbuntuStudio tha I know of. It is possible to add a -lowlatency kernel to Maverick, maybe even an rt kernel, though there are no recent -rt kernels available. I would suggest using Ubuntu Lucid for now
<ruffleS> ailo, thanks. dude needs some help so i figured i should send him over here
<ruffleS> cheers
<ailo> ruffleS,  there's always google translate :)
<ruffleS> ailo, yeah.. and english schools lol
<giano> ruffleS o lucid não funciona minha placa de rede ja tentei vou experimentar o lowlatency valeu pela ajuda
<ruffleS> giano, é pq aqui a coisa é mais específica
<ruffleS> giano, qual é sua placa de rede?
<giano> ruffleS  Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet
<ailo> giano: Here's some info on getting -lowlatency for Maverick http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<giano> ruffleS no ubuntu desktop reconhece no studio não vai entender
<ruffleS> ailo, he says his ethernet card "Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet" doesn't work on Lucid Lynx
<ailo> But it works on Maverick?
<giano> yes
<ruffleS> he also says his ethernet card is recognized by ubuntu however ubuntu studio fails to recognize it
<ruffleS> giano, da uma lida ai nesses links que o ailo te passou. talvez te ajude
<ailo> That's strange. I don't know so much about the problem there. Is network-manager installed?
<ruffleS> giano, o network manager tá instalado?!
<giano> sim ele não reconhece desde o processo de instalação estranho isso né
<giano> network manager esta instalado
<ailo> Usually those drivers are apart of the kernel, and as long as it is the same kernel, the card should be recognizable on any system.
<ruffleS> network manager is indeed installed. ethernet card ain't being recognized from installation
<giano> <ailo> concordo isso é muito estranho
<giano> deveria reconhecer
<ruffleS> giano, geralmente esses drivers estão separados do kernel e já que é o mesmo kernel a placa deveria ser reconhecida em qualquer sistema
<giano> concordo mas vai entender? rsrsrs
<ruffleS> dude's gonna have to pay me 30 bucks every half hour of translation. and google translate is a free service.. lol
<giano> <ruffleS> vou tentar o lowlatency se conseguir dou um toque já volto obrigado
<ruffleS> giano, você vai me pagar 30 reais a cada meia hora de tradução
<ruffleS> giano, ok. boa sorte
<ruffleS> ailo, he's now gonna try to get the lowlatency thing working. Tack för din tid och hjälp! (that was google translate)
<ruffleS> o/
<ruffleS> to work*
<ailo> ruffleS, Thanks. Hope it works out. I was investigating about his card and it seems it has not always been working out of the box.
<ailo> ruffleS, I only see older posts about it, like this one http://wonkymind.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-get-atheros-ar8131-working-in.html
<ruffleS> oooooh... that may be the problem. perhaps a missing driver? a re$$$tricted one?
<ailo> I just find it strange that it would work on regular Ubuntu and not UbuntuStudio. Should just be a matter of having the driver
<ailo> Both are really the same, and they share the same kernel
<ruffleS> there probably is some extra parameter ubuntu studio passes on to the kernel
<ailo> No extra parameters
<ailo> Maverick only has the generic kernel too
<ailo> If he can get it to work with regular Ubuntu, I would start with installing that and adding Ubuntustudio packages on top of that
<ruffleS> i see.. lucky me that my notebook works out of the box :D i hope he gets lucky too. i'm not really a specialist on the matter so i just figured i should send him to the right place to talk to the right people. i'm a regular user here. didn't even know what lowlatency and realtime kernels were
<ruffleS> maybe he was talking about different ubuntu versions.. maybe his ubuntu studio was based on lucid and his desktop edition was a maverick meerkat
<ailo> If so, they would have different kernels, and that could explain it.
<ruffleS> yep that's what i was wondering
<ailo> ruffleS, I'm going to sleep, but if you see giano, tell him to install regular Ubuntu and add audio packages on top of that. If something breaks along the way, it would be great if he let us know.
<ruffleS> ailo, roger that, sir. thank you again
<ruffleS> sleep tight
<ruffleS> ailo, he said it worked out. he says he's now using natty's lowlatency kernel and it works perfectly with jack control
<ailo> ruffleS, good news.
<ruffleS> yep. i should leave now. see ya
<ailo> See you ruffleS
<PipeManMusic> for what it's worth rnbc and rlamiero are potuguese
<mokito> Hi all. I have just installed US in my laptop and when opening ardour I get the following message:"WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory. This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory. "
<mokito> I have compare my /etc/security/limits.conf with the one from my desktop and it has the same content.
<mokito> However, when I type ulimit -l in my laptop I get "64"
<mokito> I have also compare the /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf no difference
<doodie> so UbutuStd. is a separate OS?
<doodie> I've already got UBUNTU10 and now want to install Ubuntustudio also. I want both. that's possible?
<doodie> I've already got UBUNTU10 and now want to install Ubuntustudio also. I want both. that's possible???????
<alexxio> hi, i wanna upgrade my ubuntu studio from ll to mm
<alexxio> but auto upgrade from gui doesnt work, it seems don't check the presence of a new version
<alexxio> what can i console-type to do that?
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-24
<bc81> hey guys, can i get a MIDI keyboard recommendation?  got my eye on this http://tinyurl.com/46ehbvh but the cheaper and smaller, the better (i'll only be using it occasionally, and only for hobby related stuff.
<holstein> bc81: hey
 * holstein looking
<bc81> hi holstein :)
<holstein> i have an mauiod
<holstein> maudio*
<holstein> keyrig or whatever
<holstein> keystation?
<holstein> something just a bit bigger than that
<holstein> personally, i say
<holstein> IF you're going to use this as an instrument
<holstein> not a lead synth type thing
<holstein> i think its worth the extra $$ to get something with 60+ keys
<holstein> really depends on the use
<holstein> even a hobby on a tiny keyboard
<holstein> can be such a drag you wont have any fun :/
<holstein> *potentially
<bc81> yea, i was trying to avoid going all out (i'm a guitar guy, can't play keys at all really)
<holstein> and, its not *that* much more
<bc81> basically, i'll be using it to input notes into milkytracker
<holstein> $$
<holstein> that'll probably be fine then
<bc81> well, i was shooting for the 20-40 USD range...what about those roll-out type keyboards/?
<holstein> i think they are crap
<holstein> BUT portable
<bc81> or do they even make those piano-style
<holstein> and maybe just the thing for you
<holstein> since 'feel' is really not an issue
<holstein> bc81: i have seen one
<holstein> piano roll up keyboard
<bc81> ya, i mean anything would be better than typing notes  on the keyboard :)
<holstein> cant remember it the one i saw was MIDI capable
<holstein> bc81: you say that, but
<holstein> i prefer qwerty
<bc81> heh
<holstein> to something that just feels like ass
<bc81> yea..i know what you mean
<holstein> bc81: im not sure how the support is for that ekeys37
<holstein> mine is out-of-the-box
<bc81> as long as it's USB compatible
<bc81> i don't want to have to buy extra hardware
<holstein> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52452
<holstein> if its not 'velocity sensitive'
<holstein> then you might as well use qwerty
<holstein> in my opinion
<holstein> It seems robust enough, fits in a standard laptop rucksack, and the key action is pretty good considering. I can play fast key runs; with a rhodes dialled up, it can sound quite professional, even thought there's no touch sensitivity.
<holstein> i say, you can get SO much more
<holstein> for like 30 or 40 bucks more
<holstein> BUT, it is small-ish
<holstein> bc81: korg nano control no good?
<holstein> or whatever its called
<holstein> i've heard good things about that
<holstein> its small
<bc81> looks a little odd, don't think i'd have much use for it
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> id give it 2 stars over the maudio
<holstein> at least
<bc81> huh, i'll bookmark it then, the price is reasonable
<holstein> read around a bit
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and check in #opensourcemusicians if you want
<holstein> more MIDI folk over there
<holstein> im looking for either a stage piano with USB
<holstein> or a nice weighted controller
<holstein> unless i find a nice actual piano
<holstein> that i can get delivered resonalby
<holstein> i have an old yamaha electric grand
<holstein> with is kinda like an electric guitar
<holstein> but a piano ;)
<bc81> nice!  you sound like a serious pianist xD
<holstein> nah
 * bc81 CAN BARELY PLAY CHOPSTICKS
<holstein> im a bass player
<holstein> but i play piano a lot
<holstein> and need one here
<holstein> for sessions or whatever
<bc81> cool.. bass is fun, i can play a little bit
<holstein> i play upright
<bc81> oh wow, you a claypool fan?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk#t=2m50s
<PipeManMusic> holstein: That's a kick ass video.
<holstein> PipeManMusic: i thought i had made you watch that before ;)
<holstein> thats my friend keith davis on piano
<holstein> and one of his tunes
<PipeManMusic> Very cool.
<holstein> i forget what its called...
<holstein> maybe 'new beginnings'
<PipeManMusic> You are a skinny bastard.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> PipeManMusic: thanks for checking it out :)
<PipeManMusic> I make a lot of funny faces when I play too.
<PipeManMusic> ;)
<PipeManMusic> holstein: You are one hell of a player my friend.
<holstein> PipeManMusic: thanks
 * PipeManMusic feels lucky to know Mike.
<holstein> i do what i can
<holstein> PipeManMusic: likewise :)
 * PipeManMusic needs to do some playing.
<PipeManMusic> I'm feeling musically pent up.
<holstein> i was going to go to a jam tonite
<holstein> but im SO busy tomorrow
<holstein> i blew it off
<PipeManMusic> Yeah.
<PipeManMusic> It happens
<holstein> i went last week too
<holstein> and the club was closed
<PipeManMusic> I might try doing a video stream concert on Friday.
<holstein> PipeManMusic: DOOD
<holstein> do it
<holstein> PipeManMusic: ustream?
<PipeManMusic> Probably.
<holstein> get it archived
<PipeManMusic> I don't know if I can feed jack into it.
<holstein> im working friday
<holstein> PipeManMusic: you can with the bridge right?
<PipeManMusic> Cool.
<PipeManMusic> I'm not sure if you can put it into flash.
<holstein> hmmm
<PipeManMusic> or if it's just out.
<PipeManMusic> I've never tried.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> tricky
<PipeManMusic> Nope it's just out.
<PipeManMusic> I'll have to use pulse-jack
<doodie> does U.Std. have a different kernel?
<ailo> doodie: Some releases of UbuntuStudio comes with a realtime kernel.
<ailo> But the generic kernel is the same
<ailo> All of the packages are in the same repo. Ubuntu's repo
<doodie> ailo,  ok. So, I am using ubuntu 10.04, and if I want UBUNTUSTUDIO, then I must install it just like I did Ubuntu 10?
<ailo> doodie: No, you can just install the packages you want.
<ailo> If you want all of the UbuntuStudio packages, you just choose all of the packages starting with ubuntustudio*
<ailo> I'm not sure about what kernels there are for Lucid, though
<doodie> ailo, I found it, thanks
<ailo> doodie: I can see that there is a linux-rt for Lucid as well
<ailo> That would be the realtime kernel. Not sure whether graphic drivers will work with that (nvidia, etc)
<doodie> ailo,  I am concern about music production only.
<ailo> doodie: Then you might find the realtime kernel more suitable. Just make sure you also install rtirq-init
<ailo> And for the audio packages, all you need is jackd and whatever software you like to use, so no need to install UbuntuStudio
<ailo> If you have nvidia graphic drivers installed, make sure to uninstall those before installing the realtime kernel
<ailo> (or you can do that afterwards too, of course, if you find they don't work with that kernel)
<mlpug> Is regular new PC sufficient for producing music or are some special soundcards needed in order to output good quality sounds?
<holstein> not *needed* mlpug
<holstein> but helpful
<holstein> really depends on what you are planning on doing
<mlpug> And if I invest to some soundcard what do I get on top of basic PC capabilities
<holstein> well, im assuming you have a normal card now
<mlpug> holstein, I want to record some singing and trumpet etc and produce some background rhytm and chords for those
<holstein> with a headphone jack sized line ine
<holstein> in*
<holstein> and/or mic in
<holstein> ideally
<holstein> you would have a pre-amp
<holstein> something with an XLR microphone input
<holstein> that goes right to the hard drive from there
<holstein> IF you are overdubbing
<holstein> then on channel like that would be plenty
<holstein> IF you want to record several instuments live
<holstein> you might need more channels with thta capability
<holstein> and there are lots of ways to add that functionality
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=3
<holstein> lots of simpler USB options too
<holstein> i like the http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodid=1901
<holstein> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=behringer+usb+audio&hl=en&prmd=ivns&biw=1024&bih=537&bav=on.1,or.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=9018756936878490849&sa=X&ei=QGBmTd3sONCltweJkqDmAw&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAw#
<holstein> sorry for the ugly links
<holstein> im running out the door in a minute
<holstein> something like that gives you USB into the machine
<holstein> and unbalanced line-in's
<holstein> you can use to come from something like a mixer
<holstein> with preamps
<mlpug> holstein, okay, I need to run soon as well. thanks anyway. Seems like I must take some time to study this issue a bit more offline
<holstein> something like http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Behringer-EURORACK-UB802-Mixer?sku=631238
<holstein> mlpug: sure
<holstein> feel fre to ask anytime
<holstein> and link up ideas
<holstein> there are lots of options
<holstein> between US $200 and $2000
<holstein> that will do what you want
<holstein> with varying results
<holstein> using your soundcard in your machine is a good way to get started though
<mlpug> Thats reasonable investment. I am super excited about those possibilities. If I only would not have my dayjob and family...
<holstein> and learn about what you need
<holstein> alright... BBL
<mlpug> byt. tnx!
<mlpug> bye
<mlpug> I guess holstein left but I must throw in another question in case somebody else knows and it is if harmonizer functionality is doable without special hardware i.e. I sing E and there is Em chord playing at the same time so it copies what I sing to G and H. In case its not Em but E then it produces G# and H instead.
<AutoStatic> The Rakarrack software is able to do that
<AutoStatic> It has a Harmonizer effect
<holstein> hey doodie
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<doodie> holstein, since Rosegarden cannot export vst sounds as wav or mp3, I need to record the sound what is playing through my speakers. In windows there was option called mono/stereo mix.
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats one way
<holstein> the way to go is with JACK
<holstein> then, you just patch RG's output to whatever
<holstein> ardour
<holstein> audacity?
<doodie> ya ardour
<holstein> JACK would be the tool
<holstein> doodie: im running out
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you need more help with your project
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> several RG users there
<doodie> ok thanks laot
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-25
<doodie> Does LMMS-VeSTige require Wine1.2.2? I need Wine 1 but also Vestige.
<pleasebeus> Hello, I'm trying to get Jack working with Totem and Pulseaudio. Have followed advice in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation but when Jack is open, Totem doesn't roll the video when started. Any clues?
<pleasebeus> I have PulseAudio Jack sink connected in Patchage, I get system sounds and stuff like Ardour works fine
<jjawesome345> how do you download it
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-26
<shanttu> Hello. Could someone help to configure my settings so that I should not force-reload alsa every single time on login to get sound working. I have an USB-soundcard.
<doodie> panning in Ardour on Stereo Tracks doesn't seem to work
<doodie> [solved]
<holstein> shanttu: hey
<holstein> elaborate on your issue if you will
<shanttu> holstein hello
<shanttu> holstein everytime I login, sound is muted. I check alsamixer and I only see pcm and it's good. When I reload Alsa sound works again.
<holstein> shanttu: how about if the USB device is not plugged in?
<holstein> everything is normal?
<shanttu> holsteinholstein I have disabled internal card from pavucontrol because I don't need it
<holstein> how about in the bios?
<holstein> can you disable the internal card there?
<shanttu> I guess it's possible, but I need that with Traktor when using Windows, so I want that to be the last option
<holstein> well, maybe just as a trouble-shooting step
<holstein> when you login and its broken
<holstein> before reloading alsa
<holstein> run in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> see if you see any device at all
<holstein> what USB device?
<shanttu> it is there, I know
<holstein> what is where?
<shanttu> holstein: card is Emagic Emi 2 6, works fine
<shanttu> the udb-card is recognized on startup
<holstein> so, whats the problem?
<shanttu> Problem is that I cannot get any sound without force-reloading alsa every single time I reboot
<der_On> hi there
<holstein> shanttu: OK, so its not 'fine' then
<holstein> shanttu: how about, if you start the machine
<holstein> login
<holstein> THEN plug the USB device?
<holstein> does that work as expected?
<holstein> or do you need to force-reload ?
<holstein> der_On: o/
<holstein> shanttu: there is a few cases when i use alsa force-reload
<holstein> i have an EEEpc 1001p
<holstein> and when i want to run JACK
<der_On> I've just installed a fresh ubuntu studio maverick and let the update manager update all stuff (so I moved to a new kernel) and wanted to try to start jack but as soon as I open JackQtrl it says this:
<der_On> Cannot connect to server socket err = Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started
<holstein> usually, i would say 8 times out of 10
<holstein> JACK wont start
<shanttu> holstein I'll try reboot without card plugged in
<holstein> im assuming because something is holding onto the internal sound card
<holstein> so, when i want to start JACK
<holstein> i reload alsa
<holstein> der_On: jack server is running
<der_On> holstein: is that a question?
<holstein> der_On: nope ;)
<holstein> thats what the error message is telling us
<holstein> der_On: jack server is not running *
<holstein> sorry
<holstein> der_On: try closing that
<holstein> that = jack control
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> from a terminal
<holstein> der_On: and tell me if JACK starts
<der_On> Home directory /home/soundstudio not ours. Cannot connect to server socket err = Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started
<holstein> der_On: thats as root?
<der_On> But qjackctl will start jack if I press "start" or not?
<holstein> der_On: does it?
<der_On> holstein: yes as root
<holstein> you have to press start for JACK to start
<holstein> and the 'messages' window
<holstein> can have a log of old stuff
<holstein> der_On: SO, just to be clear
<holstein> when you run, sudo qjackctl
<holstein> JACK will start?
<holstein> when you hit the start button?
<holstein> shanttu: whats the word?
<holstein> the good word :)
<shanttu> holstein: no sound I attach the USB-device after reboot. PCM is set to zero.
<der_On> holstein: ok jack starts after I hit "start", also it can't find artsshell.sh
<holstein> der_On: thats how it works
<holstein> you have to hit the start button
<holstein> jack control is just a gui
<holstein> a front end
<holstein> launching jack control allows you to set up JACK and your sound device
<holstein> and start JACK
<holstein> der_On: so, stop JACK
<holstein> close the jack control running as root
<holstein> and open jack control as normal user
<holstein> and try again
<holstein> shanttu: where is PCM set to zero?
<holstein> and what does that mean?
<holstein> in alsamixer?
<shanttu> Alsamixer yes
<der_On> holstein: did that already as normal user. sorry I was just iritated, saying this "error" right after I start qjackctl
<holstein> der_On: ok, so, as root it starts, but as normal user it doesnt right?
<der_On> holstein: But I've got another problem. I have a UA25-EX and want it to use in duplex mode with jack. That's causing trouble
<shanttu> holstein: And it does not go up when I use pg up, arrows or amixer -c 1 -- sset PCM playback -12.21dB
<der_On> holstein: it does start as normal user
<holstein> der_On: cool :)
<holstein> so you are good to go then
<holstein> guitarman has one of those interfaces
<holstein> if you can catch him over in #opensourcemusicians
<der_On> guitarman: your're there?
<der_On> Ah yes. he's there often
<holstein> shanttu: so, you run alsamixer
<holstein> and you see the device there
<holstein> but, cant control it
<holstein> til you force-restart alsa
<holstein> and that has happened both with the device plugged at boot, and plugged after login
<holstein> that sound about right?
<shanttu> holstein: that is right. I have ran "amixer sset PCM playback X db" -command on startup to get the volume correct. I ran that for device 0 and 1
<shanttu> because the default changes
<holstein> shanttu: any other startup scripts ?
<shanttu> nope
<shanttu> and I have used those only for a couple of days
<holstein> shanttu: i dont see that listed at alsa-project.org
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Emagic
<holstein> seems like that might be the best you can get with that device
<shanttu> hmm
<holstein> you can always try upgrading alsa
<holstein> any of these helpful
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-users/2009-January/003796.html
<holstein> shanttu: how about JACK?
<shanttu> holstein: I find this weird because it has worked well without this problem. I just thought it is about some settings I do not know about.
<holstein> does jack grab and use it?
<shanttu> I have succesfully tried Jack with it
<holstein> shanttu: you mean, it has worked well without this problem in previous buntu versions?
<shanttu> holstein: I mean this mute on startup is the only problem. I have used Linux on my main machine only for a couple of months.
<shanttu> holstein: So I have not tested it with earlier Ubuntu releases.
<holstein> shanttu: well, its more than mute correct?
<holstein> you cant just 'unmute' or volume up
<holstein> you have to reload alsa
<holstein> correct?
<shanttu> holstein:because of those commands I run on startup volume in Alsamixer (PCM) is on right level. Right now it does not respond to keyboard or volume terminal commands
<shanttu> holstein:I have not reloaded alsa yet after last reboot
<holstein> shanttu: but, its not working correct?
<shanttu> holstein: at the moment mute
<holstein> shanttu: i would say, file a bug
<holstein> and maybe try and find an alsa guy to look into it
<holstein> not sure how far you're going to get though
<holstein> i think you should consider that a 'work-around'
<holstein> and just go with it :)
<shanttu> ok. thanks for your help. If I just could run it as normal user I would add an applet to panel =)
<shanttu> holstein: I mean the force-reload
<holstein> shanttu: i have the same thing going on
<holstein> i was thinking a permissions change
<holstein> and that could run as a script
<shanttu> holstein: exactly
<holstein> but, i don use JACK on this machine often enough to bother with it
<holstein> so, i have a little icon somewhere i click on
<holstein> shanttu: IF you are comfortable with your user being in the sudo group?
<holstein> a sudoer or whatever
<holstein> i have a friend that does that with buntu out of the box
<holstein> so he is not prompted for passwords
<holstein> personally, i appreciate the sanity check :)
<shanttu> holstein: same here. As a n00b I am afraid of just copy-pasteing stuff and hups
<holstein> shanttu: you can check in #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> see if anyone has that device
<holstein> i havnet heard of anyone with it before though
<shanttu> I have googled around and some people uses it. It is an excellent device. Very natural sound, it does not have that "digital" atmosphere
<shanttu> Apple bought the company and did not update drivers since 2004 or something.
<holstein> i had ruled out some card like that
<holstein> because of the unbalanced in's
<holstein> good price though i bet
<shanttu> These cost 400$ when released, now on ebay 10$
<shanttu> An excellent deal for Linux-users
<S2Do> Anyone running UbuStudio on asus netbook?
<holstein> S2Do: i dont have an ubuntustudio install on either of my asus netbooks right now
<holstein> but i have in the past
<holstein> and i am running studio packages on both
<S2Do> holstein, how's the performance?
<S2Do> I'm looking at buying one
<holstein> well, dont buy a netbook for your main audio production machine
<holstein> i use an HP mininote
<holstein> one of the early ones
<holstein> with an express card slot
<holstein> so that i can track in the field with my presonus firepod
<holstein> the screen is too cramped for me to want to do anything more on it
<holstein> can you do it on a netbook ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> depends on what audio device you have too
<S2Do> I'm looking to buy a second hand netbook for regular tasks (communication, reading, office) and I just tought it would be nice to install UbuSt. on it.
<holstein> well, you dont install ubuntustudio on it
<holstein> just add what you need
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> i mean, do what you want
<holstein> but, if the main goal is a normal desktop
<holstein> the ubuntustudio tweaks will probably just piss you off more than anything else
<S2Do> To be more specific... I'll be on hollidays for a few weeks and I'd like to take some of my ardour projects with me in this laptop and be able to do some editing (not mixing). Would that be possible?
<S2Do> What's up with the ubuntu studio tweeks?
<holstein> S2Do: should be plausible
<holstein> assuming you can tweak the latency a bit
<holstein> and find a kernel that works for you
<holstein> S2Do: well, in ubuntustudio
<holstein> the gnome network manager
<holstein> that makes it so easy to connect to wifi networks
<holstein> thats not installed
<S2Do> I'm running UbuSt. on an old thinkpad (1GB Ram, Pentium M 1.4Ghz ) and the performance is decent. But not sure about the Asus processors.
<S2Do> no problem about the wirelesss, I can activate that mannualy
<holstein> mine is 1.6
<holstein> atom
<holstein> the sound card is not great
<holstein> with JACK
<S2Do> I've noticed most of them come with that processor. What model have you got?
<holstein> 1001p
<holstein> the wifi doesnt work with my current -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> im sure the ones in maverick will be fine
<S2Do> I got Abogani's realtime kernel on the thinkpad and it does wonders. I get a latency of 4ms wich is fine for a solo musician :)
<holstein> yeah, i dont get wifi with that kernel
<holstein> on this device
<holstein> wifi, and the sound card
<S2Do> I would switch the wifi off when recording anyway.
<holstein> i use that kernel on my production machine though
<holstein> S2Do: me too, accept, in the field, i sometimes want to stream
<S2Do> hehe
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> free http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<chocolaate-maan> bots http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<doodie> panning per note doesnot work in lmms why?
<doodie> which is a good cam recorder??
<holstein> doodie: hey
<holstein> VLC is usually my go-to for that
<holstein> there is cheese though
<holstein> kinda easy
<holstein> IF it does all you need
<doodie> cheese doesnot work well in mine.
<holstein> doodie: how so?
<doodie> i recordded from kamoso, but eh video playes faster
<holstein> with your hardware you mean?
<holstein> faster than?
<holstein> the audio?
<holstein> i had those issues back in windows
<doodie> video x1.5 or so
<holstein> and used http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<holstein> with good results
<holstein> doodie: also, online things
<holstein> like ustream
<holstein> justinTV
<doodie> does cheese run smoothly i urs??
<holstein> doodie: urs?
<doodie> yes but not smooth
<holstein> what is urs?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yours
<holstein> gotcha :)
<doodie> what's ur version??
<holstein> of ubuntu?
<holstein> 10.04
<doodie> yes that's it
<holstein> i dont do much video
<holstein> cheese is not a professional tool
<holstein> just easy
<doodie> neither do i
<holstein> gotta run... BBL
<doodie> ok
<travlingeek> you know i seen a few chiptune tracker available on linux but none of witch would do nes chiptune or game boy chiptune
<travlingeek> other then using a sample based tracker to make various nes and gameboy chiptune song
<doodie> why is cheese webcam recording very choppy, even under low reslotution??
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-22
<xchris2168x> can anyone help me diagnose why i'm getting 12 XRUNS a second on my comp?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> xchris2168x: try running as root temporarily
<holstein> look at the messages in the JACK window
<holstein> consider trying other kernels
<xchris2168x> realtime or not?
<holstein> xchris2168x: RT usually permits lower latency
<holstein> you can also just relax the JACK settings
<holstein> increas the latency
<holstein> depends on what you are doing if you actually need low latency
<holstein> i say, if you dont have 12ms, you dont need RT
<xchris2168x> i mean, at this point i'm just trying to get it to the point where my guitar doesn't sound like a helicopter
<holstein> anything around 15ms starts to get unacceptable to me
<holstein> xchris2168x: when? after you record it?
<holstein> just dont monitor with the computer
<holstein> monitor live... track at a higher latency...
<xchris2168x> well i like to use rakarrack as an amp since i'm in college and don't have space/$$ for a real amp right now
<holstein> also depends on the hardware... you wont get low latency or great quality from an internal card
<holstein> xchris2168x: i use it... i use it via firewire.. and with several USB devices
<xchris2168x> yeah, i've got a Line 6 UX2
<holstein> you can try a different kernel
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> you dont *need* the line6
<holstein> you can try the internal card
<holstein> see if you get better performance
<xchris2168x> well i need the line6 to hook up to my monitors
<xchris2168x> and my guitar too
<holstein> xchris2168x: hook it up
<holstein> then line out of that into the internal sound card
<holstein> im just suggesting trying the other interface you already have
<xchris2168x> yeah, the drivers ARE a little bit iffy...
<xchris2168x> good suggestion
<xchris2168x> thank you
<holstein> yeah, it wont hurt
<holstein> i hate using internal cards though
<holstein> how about as root?
<holstein> still bad?
<xchris2168x> just as bad yeah..
<holstein> try the kernel too though
<xchris2168x> how long do you think that'll take?
<holstein> xchris2168x: ?
<holstein> trying a kernel?
<xchris2168x> yeah, never done it
<holstein> depends... not long
<holstein> it would take me about 4 mintues longer than it takes my machine to reboot
<xchris2168x> alright, let me give it a try
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<holstein> then, you can decide about editing grub to show you the kernels, or just holding shift down when you reboot
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> xchris2168x: i have also been told that USB devices need to have 2 periods/buffer
<holstein> not 3
<xchris2168x> i've tried with 2-6 periods
<xchris2168x> literally tried it all within the qjackctl settings
<holstein> xchris2168x: well, you can just set it to 2 for the tests with the lowlatency kernel
<holstein> leave the RT box checked
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-23
<_raven> hi
<_raven> ardour2 + mackie controller - ardour sends but mackie does not send any commands to ardour. any ideas?
<ailo> _raven: You could try asking at #ardour
<ailo> A bigger chance someone has controllers on that channels
<ailo> I see you did just now :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-24
<_ailo> ailo:
<alexxio> hello
<alexxio> i upgraded my ubuntu(studio) from previous version to 11.10, but when it was installing all the packages i accidentally rebooted it...now it works only in recovery mode and not in normal mode..what can i do to understand where the problem is?
<ailo> alexxio: You can try installing ubuntustudio-desktop from recovery mode
<alexxio> ailo: how to do that?
<ailo> apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<alexxio> mmmh ok
<ailo> You can try this: apt-get install --reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop
<alexxio> i will need the network?
<ailo> yes
<alexxio> i sent the command
<alexxio> thank you
<alexxio> mmmh it already finished (that's strage, isn't it?) it says :
<alexxio> extracting substitude of ubuntustudio'desktop...configuring ubuntustudio-desktop (0.90)...the returns the shell $
<alexxio> now i reboot..it's charging the ubuntu studio splashscreen
<alexxio> and it freezes on it
<ailo> Well, it's hard to know what went wrong during your upgrade
<alexxio> i know
<ailo> I never like to upgrade myself. I always do a fresh install
<alexxio> i gave a dpkg --configure -a
<ailo> You should back up your files, and do a new install
<ailo> It's much faster that way, I think
<ailo> I usually keep my files on a separate partition, like a data partition. This way, I don't need to touch them when I reinstall
<alexxio> and configurations?
<alexxio> do you have a separate /home too?
<ailo> Nope. I use symbolic links to my home for those configs that I like to keep
<ailo> But, if you want to save something specific, just backup those
<alexxio> if i'm on recovery boot and reestablish normal boot it goes, but if i do normal boot direcly from grub, it freezes :(
<ailo> btw, you could try: apt-get install -f
<ailo> But, I would just do a fresh install anyway
<alexxio> k thank you
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-25
<Guest21943> hey, I was wondering if I could obtain a copy of precise to test installation, since I'm going to reinstall anyway. is that possible?
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-26
<HiDeHo> Hi all just wondering what apps ubuntu studio uses for running liv performance microphones adn guitars etc, as well as recording them etc.
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   ardour + jack handle multi mic inputs
<HiDeHo> CFHowlett: i have linux mint 9 built on ubuntu 10.04 atm having trouble running jacke server so cant try freewheeling app. audacity works great.
<HiDeHo> * jack. jackd
<HiDeHo> CFHowlett: its one input thru the mic jack atm to run audacity awsome
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   I agree.  Audacity helped even an old dog like me get into podcasting.
<HiDeHo> CFHowlett: well its good i can record each track seperatly. its great. just wish there where more apps in linux like mac garage band, drum machine etc. maybe there are some that i have yet to descover.
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   umm, have you installed the ubuntustudio audio packages?
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   hyrdrogen = drum machine + about 50 audio music apps
<CFHowlett> okay, I counted - it's only 42 by default...
<HiDeHo> a have not instralled the ubuntu studio repos here yet.
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   if you're  a musician, you just might want to check out the audio meta-package.
<HiDeHo> would probabbly prefer to get ubuntu studio itself. or even buy this great os http://www.getstudio4.com/ <- studio 4 is baised on puppy linux and uses allot of ubuntu studio apps from what i gather.
<HiDeHo> yea i might lol
<CFHowlett> $50?  Seriously?
<HiDeHo> not sure if to add that to my current mint 9 os, mint 12.
<CFHowlett> OK, MAYBE it's worth it
<HiDeHo> well if its good i might
<HiDeHo> he is targettign professional market with it lol
<CFHowlett> easiest install is to (1) use LTS only 10.4 currently.  Install the bas system, then add your mint themes.
<HiDeHo> there is the free version puppy studio 3 and this http://pupitup.org/ all built on pup studio i believe.
<HiDeHo> CFHowlett: mint 9 is built on ubuntu 10.04
<HiDeHo> tha is my maon os i love mint 9
<CFHowlett> HiDeHo   slso see puppy studio
<HiDeHo> CFHowlett: lol i mentioned that ^
<HiDeHo> puppy studio came first the guy who makes studio 4 origionally made it
<CFHowlett> fun times.  As always use what work
<HiDeHo> he had a disagreement and left in a huff adn created his studio 4 from there i believe. not that he has anythign against puppy linux
<HiDeHo> lol yes i coudl take the free puppy studio dn build my own from that lol
<HiDeHo> to much work though
<HiDeHo> atm
<HiDeHo> ubuntu studio is great but a bit bloated thats where puppy studio adn studio 4 come itn lighter but still having the great apps lol
<HiDeHo> i am lol
 * HiDeHo wishes ubuntu studio had a live cd version 
<HiDeHo> live is best always
<HiDeHo> thanks CFHowlett for your help today
<CFHowlett> have fun/be safe
<HiDeHo> cool man
<HiDeHo> is it safe to use the comand sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up apps hte os thinks are not needed any longer
<HiDeHo> oops wrong channel
<HiDeHo> Hi does ubuntu studio have any apps like freewheeling
<HiDeHo> doe a LIVE FEED ADN RECHORDING APP
<astraljava> HiDeHo: I don't think I understand you correctly (also, please don't SHOUT!) :D
<astraljava> HiDeHo: Both audacity and ardour can record live performances just fine, and I'm sure there are others as well.
<HiDeHo> astraljava: any recording app can record anything. i want to be able to hear the input back in my computer speakers = live performance i was mentioning ok
<HiDeHo> audacity cn record adn playback songe fine but it cant live feed play in pseakers whild recording can it. or even without recording. this is what i want.
<HiDeHo> if ubuntu studio has thes type of apps i am going to test it from live cd
<HiDeHo> ..... wait there is no live cd for ubuntu studio. darn.
<astraljava> HiDeHo: Not for the existing releases, no, but for the upcoming, there is.
<astraljava> HiDeHo: I have no experience on such issues, but I'm sure you will find a plethora of answers on #opensourcemusicians, go ahead and try it.
<HiDeHo> I wonder how this compares to ubuntustudio http://www.getstudio4.com/ it seems to be a lighter os
<HiDeHo> also wonder how ubuntustudio cpompares to Dreemlinux studio http://www.youtube.com/user/sneekylinux?feature=watch
<HiDeHo> ???cant seem to find downloads on the tango studio site weird
<HiDeHo> i just found it. stuff this 6 hours to download and no torrent link provided
<HiDeHo> woah now says 4 hours download
<HiDeHo> ok so its a big os then they deffinatly should have an official torrent
<astraljava> Don't know about those, and really they aren't the topic for this channel anyway. Again, you can ask about those (and possible users) on #opensourcemusicians, for instance.
<Drumplayr> Hello
<Drumplayr> My buddy uses Sonor. As an experiment, I wanted to see if Linux could out perform his Windows setup.
<Drumplayr> I'm using a PreSonus FirePod (FP10) and a Sound Blaster Live! sound card. I'd like to hear what I'm recording through the sound card. So far, I can only record without hearing anything, then switching all the settings around so that when I play back what I recorded it comes through the sound card.
<Drumplayr> Let me explain that again... I can't get both the FP10 and the SB Live! to work at the same time.
<sPrinGfield> hi@all could someone help me with jack configuration? I didnt get it work and google didnt helped too ....
<DomiX> hi
<Drumplayr> Hello. Anyone home?
<Drumplayr> Anyone there?
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-18
<packetfrog_> Anyone know how to get the system tray back on xfce   like the start menu where open windows are shown   if i minimize anything i cant get it back right now.
<packetfrog_> cfhowlett thanks for the pointer on not being retarded and reinstalling xfce   made it so i could get to window manager settings   couldnt before
<packetfrog_> oops  wrong window
<multimedia> Hello
<zequence> multimedia: hi
<SzArAk> guys, will lowlatency kernel in 12.10 work with fgrlx proprietary driver for ATI cards?
<SzArAk> I remember I switched to opensource drivers becouse i couldn't run X on fgrlx. Is it possible currently?
<Xzu> hi there. Big issue, using ubuntu 12.04 and xfce4(kx-studio). After add a folder link to the shortcut toolbar, no more bar was runing (all crashed). So I did sudo reboot. Now I can't login, after the password, black screen and then come back to login
<SzArAk> can you change graphical environment while logging in and see if it's the same there? See if you have any options in drop-down menu.
<Xzu> SzArAk, no, only xfce4
<Xzu> I can loggin as a guess!
<zequence> SzArAk: As falktx said on another channel, -lowlatency is the same as -generic, but with a slightly different config. Anything that works on -generic will work on -lowlatency
<zequence> I've noticed that when you install drivers, DMKS says, only building a module for this kernel
<zequence> That means, make sure you are on -lowlatency when installing the driver
<zequence> Also, fglrx was not usable on 12.10 before, since it didn't support the xorg version
<zequence> I heard it's ok now
<SzArAk> thanks for detailed info.
<zequence> Xzu: Something is messed up in your user settings
<zequence> Xzu: I can't tell you from the top of my head what to reset, but it's enough to delete some settings in your user directory in order to make this problem go away
<Unit193> Are you thinking about ~/.config ?
<Xzu> good question
<zequence> Xzu: One simple way to solve it is to backup anything important in the home dir, and then just delete everything. That will reset all your user settings
<Xzu> zequence, ...hmm..
<Xzu> a little barbar!!
<Xzu> thx I'll try! ;)
<Unit193> zequence: .config and .cache are two good ones to check, .cache holds sessions.
<zequence> Unit193: That sounds very plausible to me. Especially .cache. I don't really know XFCE that much, and don't know what it uses
<Unit193> I just read up, sounds more like .ICEauthority and .Xauthority, which Grid recommended in #xubuntu (Just info for later, not implying anything. :P )
<SzArAk> zequence: bah, not worth it... there are bugs that unables me to run fglrx with my hybrid graphics. Found a PPA of a guy who made his own xorg intel package that fixed it, but it occured discrete graphic whas much slower than integrated on opensource drivers
<SzArAk> to much hassle and negative results.. i miss nvidia cards ;(
<zequence> SzArAk: 12.04 should work smoothly. I don't know how much free AMD drivers affect low latency, if that is a concern
<zequence> For me, free nvidia drivers are unusable at low latencies
<zequence> But, for len-1304 they are not
<faLUCE> hi, after a power failure and reboot, I can't see windows decorations anymore and I see a "x" instead of the mouse pointer... what can I do? The windows manager is quite unusable now
<zequence> faLUCE: that sounds like some sort of X window safe graphics mode
<zequence> I can't advice you on that, sorry. I'm thinking though, that if it's not a graphic card failure (try a live OS), it might be what another user had here earlier, corrupted user files (try as another user).
<zequence> If it's corrupted user files, you might need to delete something
<zequence> ~/.cache was suggested, and might be a good place to begin
<faLUCE> help! How can I restore windows decorations? something has messed up after a pov
<faLUCE> after a power failure and reboot, I can't see windows decorations anymore and I see a "x" instead of the mouse pointer... what can I do? The windows manager is quite unusable now
<faLUCE> [Monday 18 February 2013] [23:16:53] |Entra| studio-user262 è entrato nel canale (d03626b9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.208.54.38.185).
<zequence> faLUCE: Hi, I responded to you earlier. Did you loose connection?
<zequence> faLUCE: To make sure it's not a graphic card failure, try another OS. Perhaps a live OS.
<zequence> faLUCE: To make sure it's not a user setting problem, try using a different user, like Guest
<faLUCE> zequence:  well, just solved with xfwm4 command. what a weird bug, anyway
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-19
<luciano> hello
<contrapunctus> Hey folks, can someone please help me out? The taskbar/systray has disappeared and is not coming back after a reboot either! o.o'
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, with ubuntustudio????
<SzArAk> zequence: opensource amd drivers works perfectly with lowlatency kernel, but in my current setupp it fails to switch to the other (stronger) graphics card. I found some bugs opened for similar cases.
<contrapunctus> Yup, cfhowlett, ubuntuStudio o.o
<SzArAk> zequence: so i thought i could have both after switching to fglrx - good graphics performance for gaming and nice jackd environment, but it occured that in my current situation fglrx is a mess.
<SzArAk> zequence: thankfully i'm not much of a gamer :) jackd is more important :D
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett Thankfully I know quite a lot of things from the CLI, but not _everything_ :\
<contrapunctus> One does need the taskbar/systray for some stuff =\
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, pretty sure that's a xfce service need a kick in the pants ....
<packetfrog> xfwm4 ?
<cfhowlett> I think so.  so   service-restart
<packetfrog> xfwm was what hid from me yesterday. ;/
<packetfrog> I use a panel for my systray though.
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, task bar is a quick and convenient shortcut.  ALL functionality is also in the CLI and the menu system
<contrapunctus> I tried xfwm4 and xfce4-panel
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, try this.  logout.  select a different session and login.  then go back to US ...
<contrapunctus> Hm...do you know how I can switch the power manager from normal to presentation and back from the CLI?
<contrapunctus> Ima try that too.
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, one issue at a time plz
<contrapunctus> I assure you, this is related - it's perhaps the only thing I need the taskbar for
<contrapunctus> brb trying the logout solution
<contrapunctus> Nopes, no luck with logout-switch-session-login-logout-switch-session-login method.
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, try this: settings > settings manager >panel    maybe delete and recreate the panel?  or ensure that you didn't set it to invisible or only 1 pixel tall or something?  I've done it ...
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett, packetfrog, I should probably mention that when I run xfce4-panel, I get the bottom app launcher alright, but no taskbar...
<contrapunctus> xfwm4 --replace, xfce4-panel -r, xfce4-panel -q and then -r, didn't work.
<packetfrog> Contrapunctus  i had a similar issue  but i went to panel settings and made another panel and added everything i needed into it.
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, bottom launcher ???? what ?  paste a screenshot
<packetfrog> cfhowlett he has a dock  no taskbar
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, so bottom launcher is .... ?
<packetfrog> a dock  like macos
<packetfrog> He wants the taskbar that had the time and where his minimized windows are..
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, ah, he has to add that I think. Since the bottom dock is there, no taskbar by default ...
<cfhowlett> still want a screenshot though ...
<packetfrog> the ubuntustudio install comes with the docker at bottom and the taskbar on top
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett, I didn't touch the thing. I accidentally long-pressed Alt+F4 and away it went. :S
<cfhowlett> alt-F4, huh?  Gotta test that ...
<cfhowlett> This is the default set then;  http://imagebin.org/247252
<contrapunctus> Yeah, it's as packetfrog describes (except I've never used a Mac so I dunno about that)
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, alt-f4 only tried to log me out.  No effect on display...
<packetfrog> contrapunctus  My fix for the same problem was to make an extra dock panel and add everything I needed into that..
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, right click on the top panel, go into preferences, hit the plus sight and add what you what
<packetfrog> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<contrapunctus> O.o wonder what crashed it, then.
<contrapunctus> One sec, Ima try the settings > settings man > panel fix...
<cfhowlett> windows buttons/workplace switcher/window menu are what you want I think
<packetfrog> http://imagebin.org/247253
<packetfrog> thats what I ended up with. :)
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, yeah, I think you altered the panel settings.  but it's still there for you to rebuild
<packetfrog> Its not in panel settings
<packetfrog> the taskbar was something else..
<cfhowlett> preferences ...
<cfhowlett> right click on the panel and see PREFERENCES
<packetfrog> I cant recreate a taskbar like I had with that. I can only make the one I have on top that does the same thing.
<packetfrog> :p
<packetfrog> I like this better though so I am happy.
<packetfrog> I completely admit I do not understand most of this though. just trying to figure it all out. :)
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, it'll come.
<cfhowlett> we learn by breaking and fixing
<packetfrog> its fun. :)
<contrapunctus> Aha
<contrapunctus> Interesting
<contrapunctus> I think it's getting there, I just need to make it exactly like the original one
<packetfrog> contrapuntus You can prbly make it size and stretch the systemtask bar part and recreate the old one.
<packetfrog> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=77356
<packetfrog> that seems to be a likely fix
<packetfrog> remove xfce4 panel and remove its config files  then reinstall.
<contrapunctus> Hm...Ima try that.
<contrapunctus> because I can't get it to look like the original just yet
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, wait 1 I'll help
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, you there?
<contrapunctus> Yup
<cfhowlett> OK, I just recreated mine ... after I somehow lost it as you did.
<cfhowlett> Very easy to lose and easy to get back ...
<contrapunctus> o.o
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, see http://imagebin.org/247254
<packetfrog> Nice.
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, use that right mouse button.  all kinds of tweaks, preferences and behaviors hide there
<packetfrog> Slowly I am getting there. ;)
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, :)
<cfhowlett> in case y'all want some (IMHO) lovely wallpapers, I updated an old favorite ... http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/beautiful-ubuntu-ray-traced-wallpapers
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, working a problem here.
<packetfrog> cfhowlett: I seem to have messed up a font setting  but I have not gotten to touching those yet...  in firefox and on my panel term thing  I cant see what I type... :/   any idea where those settings are?
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, display or appearance would be my guess
<packetfrog> thanks. It was just a theme changing the font I think.
<packetfrog> Now It looks better ! :P
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, time for you to start helping others!  You know how to solve ubuntu problems!
<packetfrog> hardware android ubuntu and here    I google the crap out of stuff for people :p
<packetfrog> and try to pay attention to what other people are getting helped with so I can learn from that too.
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, that's definitely one way to learn
<packetfrog> Hello contra
<contrapunctus> packetfrog...purging xfce4-panel and then installing it again didn't work, not even after rebooting.
<contrapunctus> I've built the taskbar again, though
<contrapunctus> More or less resembles the earlier one, close enough.
<packetfrog> cfhowlett: had a fix for u
<contrapunctus> He doesn't seem to be here o.o
<packetfrog> http://imagebin.org/247254
<packetfrog> recreate it like that
<packetfrog> in panel settings
<packetfrog> is what he posted.
<contrapunctus> Aha, that'll be helpful, thanks ^^
<contrapunctus> Could anyone please tell me how to do the following by using only the keyboard or CLI - 1. switch between 'normal' and 'presentation' power manager modes, and 2. lock the screen?
<packetfrog> Only because no one else is answering uoi
<packetfrog> you*
<packetfrog> you can install: gnome-screensaver
<packetfrog> then from command line: gnome-screensaver-command -l or --lock
<packetfrog> and ctrl alt l    will do the same I think
<taxi> hello
<taxi> i'm having no sound since i updated the kernel in ubuntustudio 12.04 this morning
<taxi> is there any knozn bug with 3.5.0-24.23 ?
<taxi> known*
<taxi> anyone here ?
<astroidus> anyone here ?
<cfhowlett> astroidus, peeking in from time to time
<astroidus> have some problems with my sound installation (I hope, my bad english would me no problem...)
<astroidus> be
<cfhowlett> astroidus, bring it over to #ubuntu ... more eyes
<astroidus> I've been there yesterday. They all have other problems and no idea about sound in ubuntu
<holstein> !sound | astroidus
<ubottu> astroidus: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<antivapor> hi, i see in my Ubuntu Software Center that Bluetooth is installed, but I can't figure out where to navigate to get to it?
<packetfrog> . There were 2 bluetooth packages that didn't install. One was 4.98 2ubuntu7, and the other was gnome- bluetooth 3.2.2-0buntu5. I installed this same system on 2 different pc with the same result. Once those packages were installed, it worked just fine. Those two need to be included in the distro
<packetfrog> So goto synaptic and search :"bluetooth" and try installing those packages?
<packetfrog> Just what i found on the forum.
<packetfrog> You likely have the software to USE bluetooth  just not the software to control it? :0
<antivapor> packetfrog: that sounds about right, I'll try that, thanks.
<packetfrog> :)
<packetfrog> antivapor: Any luck?
<antivapor> Will know in a second, I'm installing Bluetooth Device Setup gnome-bluetooth 3.6.-0ubuntu1
<antivapor> what is blueman and why are all the names for all these versions #ubuntu#
<antivapor> after installing 'Bluetooth Support', 'Bluetooth Transfer', and 'Bluetooth Device Setup', I still don't see it anywhere to configure/setup.
<antivapor> the application finder doesnt come up with anything either
<packetfrog> applications>settings>bluetooth settings at top
<packetfrog> install blueman
<antivapor> will it conflict with bluez?
<packetfrog> No idea, i just did it and it worked though.
<packetfrog> I dont use bluetooth though.
<packetfrog> now i get to uninstall it :/
<antivapor> ha, okay, I'm installing myself. I was avoiding blueman, because I thought it was a seperate bluetooth stack or something, but I see now that it is just a management utility.
<packetfrog> Sorry for the runaround with other stuff
<packetfrog> blueman popped right up and started scanning for devices
<packetfrog> and im on a standard us install
<antivapor> okay, thanks for all the help packetfrog. Now that I have a utility I can now try to get my fickle bluetooth keyboard going :]
<packetfrog> Do you like bluetooth keyboards/mice?
<packetfrog> I have never used one. i keep going with the usb dongle type.
<antivapor> Yes, I got a Motorolla bluetooth keyboard, and it has been excellent for using with my tablet and the windows partition on this computer.
<antivapor> but sometimes I have to reset it to factory settings if it saves the wrong info or something.
<packetfrog> That makes sence. I do not have tablets or anything like that so i can use the usb dongle. ;/
<Inoki> Yo lads, anybody alive here?
<zequence> Inoki: wasup?
<Inoki> zequence: Yo, by the time someone replied I forgot what I wanted :D
<zequence> Inoki: If you have a question, it's usually best just to ask :). Sometimes things get a little idle, but eventually someone answers
<Inoki> zequence: Ah! Now I know! :D
<Inoki> zequence: Thing is, I'm using Kupfer, but cannot set it to open URLs by default when I have FF installed. My main is Chromium, but when I wanna open a URL via Kupfer, it fires up Firefox. >.>
<len-1304> Inoki, are you using ubuntustudio or another ubuntu? That is are you using xfce as the desktop?
<Inoki> len-1304: Ubuntu Studio :)
<Inoki> len-1304: 12.10 x64 bit.
<len-1304> Ok, so xfce. Xfce uses exo-open to open the browser.
<len-1304> So if you use setting to choose the default browser, that is what will be set.
<len-1304> I do not know which app starter kupfer uses though. I do know there is a gnome app starter, that we probably don't set up.
<len-1304> Inoki, there is also a gnome-open, but I don't know how to set up the apps it uses for things as the man page doesn't tell me.
<Inoki> len-1304: I've checked exo-open, that one I got correctly set up.
<len-1304> Ya exo-open is the xfce default. We should probable make gnome-open a link to that.
<Inoki> Would be nice.
<len-1304> There is also gvfs-open,  and xdg-open
<Inoki> Kupfer is by far superior to Dash or any other launcher.
<Inoki> Didn't try gvfs.
<zequence> It's not good to change gnome specific stuff
<zequence> After all, someone might install multiple desktops
<len-1304> zequence, ya, if it follows the xdg standard it should work anyway.
<Inoki> zequence: My experience tells me mixing up libraries of any kind is not recommended. Thus, I wanted XFCE, so I have a pure build.
<zequence> I'm of course talking about default settings on the Ubuntu Studio install. You can of course do this manually after install, if you wish
<zequence> Not all applications seem to follow the same standards
<zequence> My knowledge of this is pretty poor
<Inoki> For what I know, installing another DE into an existing one never really worked, since a lot of stuff a pure build of let's say KDE is missing.
<zequence> Gnome and Unity mixes ok, since they use the same base, and it depends a lot on exactly what you install concerning the others, in my experience.
<len-1304> zequence, I don't know where the exo-open defaults are stored.
<Inoki> len-1304: /usr/bin/exo-open I think
<Inoki> len-1304: Try sudo mousepad /usr/bin/xdg-open e.g.
<zequence> len-1304: I suppose it would be good to document this basic desktop stuff. One would think Xubuntu has docs on this, or XFCE
<len-1304> I can find the filemanager/terminal emulator settings but not mailer/browser.
<zequence> Inoki: That's the binary. Settings for it are elsewhere
<len-1304> It is supposed to end up in the user's directory
<zequence> Is there /usr/bin/exo-open?
<zequence> Is it not just a variable?
<len-1304> What I found was in ~/.config/xfce4
<len-1304> Yes that is the binary name.
<zequence> One could try adding this to ~/.bashrc: export xdg-open=chromium-browser
<zequence> And any other variable
<len-1304> gvfs-open suggests the default file should be /etc/xdg/applications/mimeapps.list
<zequence> weird. "-" does strange things
<len-1304> This would end up in each user's ~/.config/applications/*
<zequence> len-1304: When making the settings, I guess they are stored in home though?
<zequence> Ah, yeah
<len-1304> But xfce does not set this.
<zequence> Forget I said anything about the variable. I'm getting tired :P
<len-1304> I don't know if that is opendesktop compliant
<zequence> there are a bunch of xdg-* tools
<zequence> one of them is xdg-settings
<zequence> xdg-settings get default-web-browser
<zequence> shows current browser
<zequence> This would set chromium: xdg-settings set default-web-browser google-chrome.desktop
<len-1304> does that work for exo-open as well?
<zequence> I'm not on XFCE, so I can't test it
<SonikkuAmerica> What's needed to test as far as XFCE is concerned?
<len-1304> Ah, I think I found it. ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<zequence> I don't have that file
<Inoki> len-1304: That I checked as well.
<Inoki> len-1304: I went through possibly every guide I found.
<zequence> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-open
<len-1304> The one in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list has many more applications
<len-1304> It would be system default. I think the one in ~/.local only has things the user has changed away from default.
<zequence> I suppose so
<len-1304> The one in ~/.config/xfce4/ would be added xfce stuff. I am not sure what order these files are searched though.
<Inoki> I suppose changing this: "text/html=firefox.desktop;google-chrome.desktop" to this "text/html=google-chrome.desktop;firefox.desktop" could do, lemme try.
<len-1304> I think xfce4 would search it's own dir first then the user then sys default.
<Inoki> nope.
<Inoki> But maybe via Galternatives it could work.
<len-1304> application/xhtml+xml=firefox.desktop is the default.
<Inoki> Yer, was thinking the same....
<Inoki> Wait,
<len-1304> plus text/html=firefox.desktop
<len-1304> plus text/xml=firefox.desktop
<len-1304> plus x-scheme-handler/http=firefox.desktop
<len-1304> x-scheme-handler/https=firefox.desktop
<len-1304> Those last two seem to be what xfce setup plays with.
<Inoki> Wait, you're suggesting to remove firefox completely?
<len-1304> No.
<Inoki> Or reverse order.
<len-1304> I am saying to add all of these lines to the user file.
<len-1304> but with your browser in them.
<Inoki> Those lines are there.
<Inoki> But like this: x-scheme-handler/https=firefox.desktop;google-chrome.desktop
<Inoki> I suspect that since Firefox is positioned first, it has higher priority.
<len-1304> the first one would be the default.
<Inoki> I could do a backup of this file and remove firefox from it completely.
<len-1304> Yup.
<len-1304> copy to *.tsil
<Inoki> What's .tsil?
<len-1304> list backwards
<Inoki> Ok, gimme a sec.
<Inoki> Yer, works.
<Inoki> I simply used gedit to find all traces of google-chrome.desktop first and replace with blank space, then find firefox.desktop and replace with google-chrome.desktop
<Inoki> Now all links open correctly in Chromium :)
<Inoki> Thanks both! :)
<len-1304> NP. Gotta go get son now.
<Inoki> Take care :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-20
<packetfrog> What controls the sound in US?
<packetfrog> for some reason with my volume at 100% i am getting nothing.
<holstein> packetfrog: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> packetfrog: i usually take it slow, and try the obvious.. the mute buttons.. etc
<packetfrog> I have done that
<packetfrog> and us is not u
<packetfrog> ubuntu generally has gnome and its apps
<holstein> nah
<packetfrog> this is xfce so it does not use some of the same things
<holstein> ubuntustduio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> gnome and xfce are GTK.. we are GTK
<packetfrog> Ok well commands that use ubuntu/gnome dont work.
<holstein> same repos as ubuntu
<holstein> pluse audio
<holstein> packetfrog: they do
<packetfrog> some times.
<holstein> packetfrog: what are you trying? and what doesnt work? what is the error?
<packetfrog> I turn my volume up to 100% and still get no sound. :)
<packetfrog> I understand ubuntustudio is just a metapackage/s on top of ubuntu   but some of the gnome apps and what not are not installed by default.
<packetfrog> Was all I was saying.
<packetfrog> Or thinking
<holstein> packetfrog: cool
<packetfrog> and I am not saying or arguing that I am right.  just from my weeks worth of tinkering   ubuntu forum commands sometimes are not working as the packages are not on here.
<holstein> packetfrog: whast most relevant to our converstation is, pulse is the same.. alsa too
<packetfrog> oic.
<holstein> packetfrog: what commands?
<holstein> alsamixer?
<holstein> have you installed pavucontrol?
<packetfrog> gnome-screensaver  is an example.  I think it is installed by default on ubuntu  but not on here.
<packetfrog> No
<packetfrog> It is installed though
<packetfrog> just checked
<holstein> packetfrog: i wouldnt "think"i would test
<holstein> and its not installed
<holstein> we are not using gnome2
<holstein> we are using mostly xubuntu as the default.. so, the xfce screensaver is what we areusing
<holstein> if you want the one from gnome or unity, or main ubuntu.. or any of the other official ubuntu's, we all share the same repos
<packetfrog> I was not saying I wanted it.
<packetfrog> I was trying to help someone else figure out how to lock there screen and googled it
<packetfrog> the command given on a similar question in ubuntu forums was with gnome-screensaver  so i tried it  and found out i dont have that package
<packetfrog> I dont need it or want it.  was just trying to test it before i told someone and noticed i dont have it ....
<packetfrog> :P
<holstein> we use the xfce locker
<packetfrog> I realize this. :)
<holstein> packetfrog: if you want, you can pretty much use the xubuntu help suggestions
<packetfrog> my point was that not all things are the same as ubuntu
<holstein> packetfrog: ubuntu is not using gnome anymore
<holstein> packetfrog: and we can stop with this. my only point is.. the core for audio, out of the box, is the same
<Unit193> At least not gnome-shell.
<holstein> packetfrog: we use JACK, but its not running out of the box
<packetfrog> afk
<holstein> packetfrog: anything helpful you see for troubleshooting your audio issue for ubuntu, or xubuntu will apply to ubuntustudio
<packetfrog> Thank you. :) I was not aware this is basically xubuntu
<holstein> well, its not.. they are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> but, for support purposes, you can use xubuntu help avenues, as suggested in the /topic
<cfhowlett> clean install of UbuntuStudio 12.04.2  ... I feel so squeaky clean!
<luciano> hi
<luciano> no one?
<Akshayr> i wanna write malayalam(language)  .., i hav installd ibus
<Akshayr> wat shld i do next
<IBM_CLONE> Hello folks and greetings. Does UbuntuStudio support Native Instruments? I have for Windows Audio Kontrol but read in a few places that Linux is supporting it. I purchased the Windows version and I found that there is a Ubuntu version of Guitar Rig so it seems but it is a vacuum tube program. Any comments?
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, answer: it depends ...
<IBM_CLONE> It is called GuitarIX
<IBM_CLONE> I was reading about latency issues. I am installing for the first time right now with VBOX Oracle and was wondering about real time throughput.
<IBM_CLONE> I know I will experiment with it and I like the speed in which it works on my laptop, however, I haven't used any programs but just clicked on some of them.
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, VBOX obviously is slower than native install ... but put in guest additions and play around
<IBM_CLONE> I do know that GuitarIX is an interesting program as I being a lead guitarist and a Radio Broadcast Engineer. It is a vacuum program and am very interested in the hard work that the programmers put into the different types of tubes and selection.
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, google up linux audio.  I think you'll find plenty to occupy your mind
<IBM_CLONE> I have plenty to occupy my mind already,   :)   Home repair and Computer Science is time occupational. :)
<IBM_CLONE> I really admire the work that I have read on the kernel and programs on the Studio install.
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, it has come quite a ways ...
<IBM_CLONE> I have read quite a bit about the progress. I was impressed that it is solely designed for professionals.
<cfhowlett> ??? I think I'd have to state that there is PLENTY of content and potential for new users and amateurs
<IBM_CLONE> Most of the junk you see with Windows OS is just plain nonsense unless you spend a considerable amount of money for a serious program and then there are financial constraints as well as closed source software.
<IBM_CLONE> The other issue is that you have to purchase the software before trying it unless you use bit-torrents and then purchase it because it finally does what it says.
<IBM_CLONE> As I speak I am installing it for the second time but on my desktop.
<IBM_CLONE> 6 hours ago I installed it for the first time and had to install it on my desktop but in Virtual Box. I hope VBOX is not an issue.
<IBM_CLONE> I bought for $3.00 U.S. Dollars a 1 TeraByte hard drive at a thrift store and found that it was full of almost 600 moves or more and the drive was sold because whoever tried to use the disk did not consider that it was formatted with Linux instead of Windows and was sold for $3.00  I downloaded UbuntuStudio initially to play the vids.
<IBM_CLONE> Then I found out lots of goodies with UbuntuStudio.
<cfhowlett> nice thrift store treasure
<IBM_CLONE> Sure was. :)   I went back to the woman and gave her an xtra $5.00 and told her it was worth more. She gave me a kiss on the cheek and said: "Thanks for your honesty."
<cfhowlett> nice one
<IBM_CLONE> You can find lots of goodies not only at the Goodwill Thrift Store but also the Salvation Army Store.
<IBM_CLONE> I bought a CISCO Router at Goodwill for $5.00
<IBM_CLONE> Rack mount may I say. hehe
<IBM_CLONE> The Goodwill store that I go to has BINS and BINS of CD and DVD disk just one on top of another selling for $1.00 each.
<IBM_CLONE> I am glad there is a movement with Linux to support video, audio and graphix all in one kernel along with other nice features.
<IBM_CLONE> The install takes a long time. I suppose it is because of the installation downloads and updates.
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, 12.4.2???
<IBM_CLONE> I think so. I went to the official website and used a bit-torrent to download it.
<cfhowlett> IBM_CLONE, good
<IBM_CLONE> Installation just completed and now re-booting.
<IBM_CLONE> It is Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> so NOT studio?
<IBM_CLONE> It is studio but on the splash screen it states Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> What does the splash screen look like ...
<IBM_CLONE> It is the shut down or HALT screen    [OK]
<cfhowlett> US splash screen is black with white lettering "ubuntu studio linux for creative humans"
<cfhowlett> and a white circle throbber
<IBM_CLONE> Yes. I had to hit enter and am waiting.
<IBM_CLONE> Black screen.
<IBM_CLONE> Just logged in and waiting for it to do it's thing. Same thing happened on the laptop.
<IBM_CLONE> It continued to ask for updates for about 20 minutes. Laptop works OK and this Desktop is waiting for the final bootup screen.
<IBM_CLONE> It says software updates are available and new drivers as well.
<IBM_CLONE> I clicked install all updates.
<IBM_CLONE> It looks much better on a 39 inch Wide Screen HDTV.
<IBM_CLONE> With my laptop the fonts looked too small. I searched Google for how to increase the UbuntuStudio default fonts and decided that logically the fonts were based upon the Virtual BOX settings and changed VBOX settings and voila, there was no need to change default OS fonts.
<IBM_CLONE> Video Production. Blender. That software was for Ray Tracing and imaging. Has it changed to actual video?
<IBM_CLONE> I'm not sure I am going to like UbuntuStudio with VBOX. Movies are choppy and too much latency as of my first impression.
<IBM_CLONE> I am trying Audacity to play a movie and it takes a while for the video to cache load. I can hardly wait to see how slow it runs. hehe
<smartboyhw> zequence, I'm now in -rt kernel 3.6.11-rt30
<IBM_CLONE> I don't see VLC media player. I just sudo apt-get the dependencies and that kind of stuff.
<IBM_CLONE> Hey folks. Thanks for the encouragement. I will drop in again to let you know what happens with my new experience with UbuntuStudio. ThanksCFhowlett.  :) I bid you a fine day.    Thanks for your help.
<Keeni> hi
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-21
<Jnzer> hi im new  with ubuntu  studio  is agood  change  im was a working  with slklackware 14
<zequence> Jnzer: Welcome to the club
<sSs> yeah slackware isnt really ment for studio production
<zequence> Jnzer: 13.04 might actually be worth checking out already. Less buggy jack, and integration with PA is easier
<zequence> Switching to Thunar, and a few new preinstalled apps
<zequence> PA just became version 3.0, and might suffer from bugs, and there are probably other desktop related problems (still Alpha), but on the whole, I feel it's better than 12.04 and 12.10 right now
<sirriffsalot> Is there by any chance a free ebook or suchlike on studio engineering and or mixing? :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Haven't heard of one, but there's a lot of tutorials here and there, articles and such, on all kinds of things
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeeah.. I guess, I just hate reading popsicles here and there.. I'd love to have it all from start to finish in one package. More thought behind it :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Most of it is learning by doing, and listening
<zequence> But, I guess some good theory is nice to have too
<zequence> I went to the library myself at one point
<sirriffsalot> zequence: Yeah, trying to combine both. My ears are pretty decent, I hardly know any music theory compared to teachers in it, hehe
<sirriffsalot> zequence: get much out of it?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Only the basics
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<zequence> Knowing how a compressor works is probably good
<zequence> And having some idea of frequency range. What we hear, what is interesting to hear, and what frequencies are interesting on different instruments
<sirriffsalot> zequence: knowing how a compressor work.. in user-mode or the whole shabang? From code to output?
<zequence> Was anyone aware of ISO 27002 being the standard for "principle of least privilege".This is the shit I have to learn for the A+ exam
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Just what all the parameters do
<sirriffsalot> zequence: whew.. scared me for a moment :)
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I've tried getting interested in programming and code.. But it just doesn't stick. The best I can get out of it is making scripts for my own convenience hehe
<zequence> When a customer tells you your co-worker has done something wrong, what do you do? Talk to him about it, or tell the boss?
<zequence> Tell the boss of course! (if you want to pass the A+ exam)
<sSs> well the official answer is to tell the boss.   but real world VS. by the book has always been a tightrope
<zequence> I just find it hilarious that they put stuff like that into a computer certificate test
<zequence> There's stuff about US laws too, which seems ridiculous to learn, if you aren't living in US
<zequence> Plus some of the info is plain wrong
<zequence> Some of the things they say are even crazy
<sSs> its the A+.. you cant take it too seriously
<sSs> i could have passed the A+ in the 6th grade b4 i even owned a computer
<zequence> First thing to do when you're having problems on a Windows machine - reboot! If the problem doesn't appear again after reboot, the problem is solved (yeah, right)
<zequence> sSs: You can't answer correctly on some of the questions, unless you read the book, really carefully. Why? Cause the answer they want is not always the right one
<sSs> real world VS. by the book
<zequence> I actually think it might be a benefit having a lower IQ level, in order to pass this test more easily
<sSs> and sometimes the book is wrong. i remember my Net+ book stating that the 568-a order was Blue Orange Green Brown
<zequence> That's what I'm reading next
<zequence> Probably Security+ too. Definately Linux+ and whatever Linux certs I get to do
<sSs> definately Sec+. Net+ and Sec+ are actually important. A+ is just a nice to have
<zequence> I'm studying as a part of an individually paced unemployment education. The certs are free, and during this one year I can take as many as I'm able
<sSs> oh wow...
<sSs> you lucky bastige
<zequence> Sweden, baby
<zequence> :P
<sSs> by the time i was ready to take all my certs, i was out of money
<zequence> If I had to pay for them, I'd not go through with it
<zequence> There is building up more interest for Linux hackers recently, so certs might not always be needed
<zequence> At least that's the impression I get
<sSs> well CISSP is definitely worth the money.   and you can get the training from your public library (or the net)
<zequence> Is that Cisco?
<sSs> knowing linux is the difference between minumum wage and high paying career
<zequence> I'm probably going to do some Cisco too
<sSs> Certified Information Systems Security Professional (TIA i think)
<sSs> Cisco is too expensive if your paying for it. and not a lifetime ccert
<zequence> There are loads of Cisco certs. I can do a few, but only the basic ones I guess
<zequence> I'm going to try get one down each month at least
<zequence> I was a little bit lucky to get this opportunity though. The competition was pretty fierce, and they didn't only pick people by competence
<zequence> I sort of talked myself into it
<zequence> CISSP seems to require quite a bit of past work experience, so if that's right, that would not be possible for me
<zequence> The common ones I see in ads are the MS ones. Server certs, Exchange, Actice Directory..
<sSs> ? no? i got CISSP when i was a teenager with only a GED
<sSs> oh
<zequence> https://www.isc2.org/cissp-how-to-certify.aspx
<sSs> well right now all the money is in programming and security. everything else is few and far between and requires exp
<sSs> oh well i guess i got my CISSP cuz i attended a diploma mill
<zequence> https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/2/21/228
<sSs> such a professional..
<zequence> Some box to get their agressions out
<zequence> Not Linus
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-22
<len-1304> zequence, last time I had problems with windows I wiped the disk.
<zequence> len-1304: That's the ultimate bug fix, in deed
<studio-user620> Hello, is possible install kde in ubuntu studio?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, well yes
<smartboyhw> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<smartboyhw> :)
<studio-user620> and works well?
<studio-user620> y have a kde installed, but dont works well. Why? What error i have?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, you mean now?
<studio-user620> Sorry, I do not speak good English. I have installed KDE but works well, what mistake have I had?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, !?
<studio-user620> you undestande me?
<studio-user620> you understand?
<studio-user620> You do not understand?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, no
<studio-user620> I install KDE desk but not works well. Why?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, how does it not work?
<studio-user620> the system stops responding.
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, !?
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, which version?
<studio-user620> 12.10 ubuntu studio, kde 4.09
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, hmm that's weird.
<smartboyhw> Go to #kubuntu for that
<studio-user620> aha
<studio-user620> but what kernel use kubuntu? I need a low latency, I have laptop and i need save powering
<zequence> studio-user620: lowlatency may be worse for batter, but if you want low latency, you have no choice
<zequence> studio-user620: if the desktop stops responding, that can be multiple reasons. First things I would check is graphic drivers
<smartboyhw> studio-user620, Kubuntu uses -generic
<zequence> studio-user620: Make sure you don't get the same problem with other desktops, or OSs on the same machine
<zequence> studio-user620: You'll need to be a member of "audio" group in order to have realtime privilege, so make sure you are
<studio-user620_> Ubuntu studio use kernel 3.5 low latency
<zequence> studio-user620: Seems like you have a bad internet connection
<zequence> 14:35 < zequence> studio-user620: lowlatency may be worse for batter, but if you want low latency, you have no choice
<zequence> 14:36 < zequence> studio-user620: if the desktop stops responding, that can be multiple reasons. First things I would check is graphic drivers
<zequence> 14:36 < zequence> studio-user620: Make sure you don't get the same problem with other desktops, or OSs on the same machine
<zequence> 14:37 < zequence> studio-user620: You'll need to be a member of "audio" group in order to have realtime privilege, so make sure you are
<studio-user620_> Ubuntu studio use kernel 3.5 low latency
<zequence> audio group + lowlatency, and answering "yes" to realtime when installing jackd will give you good low latency performance
<TheGrey> o/
<TheGrey> how do I setup m-audio audiophile 2496? I've made asound.rc be for my card. I've heard it uses envy24control. How/what do I do? :)
<TheGrey> FYI I was sent from ubuntu
<holstein> ok.. my rehearsal is postponed
<holstein> TheGrey: first suggestion
<holstein> undo whatever you have done that might have broken it
<TheGrey> ok
<holstein> if you want, just load up the live CD, so we dont have to wonder
<holstein> if you can, and dont mind to, disable the other onboard card in the bios...
<TheGrey> right
<TheGrey> and then what should I do?
<holstein> then, you'll start JACK like this...
<holstein> open a terminal and type 'gksudo qjackctl'
<holstein> this will be for testing purposes.. you wont run jack as root normally
<holstein> this will bring up the jack control GUI
<TheGrey> right, I see it!
<holstein> ok.. click 'setup'
<holstein> in the left column
<holstein> realtime is checked
<holstein> in the center
<holstein> frames/period 1024
<holstein> periods/buffer 2
<holstein> i seem to remember the sample rate being 441000
<holstein> try 44100 first
<holstein> now.. abover that under "server" make sure driver is alsa
<holstein> then, on the right column, you see "interface"
<holstein> that is where we select the audiofile
<holstein> phile*
<holstein> there are 2 dropdown menus to check from
<holstein> also, all these labels are from alsa, and can be totally wrong, so i dont trust them
<TheGrey> ok. When in the interface bow I can select hw:2
<holstein> sure, but we dont know that its hw:2
<holstein> and, there is another place to look
<holstein> right there, there are *two* drop down menus
<holstein> 2 arrows
<holstein> try the other one as well
<TheGrey> * in the alsa side. But in the normal drop down I get only hw:0, plughw:0, /dev/audio and /dev/dsp
<holstein> also, i have literally just tried them all, since, not only do you not know if its hw:2, but next time you boot the machine, those can change
<TheGrey> On the alsa side I have hw:2 and hw:2 ICE 1712 multi
<holstein> TheGrey: this is another reason why i like to disable the onboard
<holstein> if you have only the one card, then it'll be the only one. at boot time,  config
<holstein> right now, you have the only config like that, anywhere
<holstein> you could have the only machine that has that exact hardware.. *anywhere*
<holstein> so, you will be the only one who can sort out how to configure it
<holstein> now.. if you remove some variables, then you can better guess
<TheGrey> thanks. and do I need to enable programs to use JACK like firefox, etc?
<holstein> TheGrey: there is a pulse bridge.. that you should have by default
<holstein> we will check for that.. or, you can just not use JACK
<holstein> or just dont use that card
<holstein> depends on what you are doing.. it might be overkill... JACK, and/or the device
<TheGrey> I uninstalling it a while ago because of buzzing issues.. Could these isssues be related to the onboard soundcard not being superior?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> could be anything though
<holstein> anyways.. you select "device" and hit the "Start" button
<holstein> it'll go green, or spit out errors which you can troubleshoot
<TheGrey> right, I still have no audio, but this could be because I only have ALSA. I uninstall pulse. Should I install pulse in order to hear audio through JACK?
<holstein> no, you let me know if JACK has started or not, and then we can test the audio
<TheGrey> thanks, I've started the server. So far nothing I can hear
<holstein> did it start? with no errors?
<holstein> correct.. *dont* try and hear anything
<holstein> literally ht the start button, and tell me if it starts without errors
<holstein> hit*
<TheGrey> where would I see any errors. I cannot see  any erros
<holstein> ok
<holstein> stop jack with the stop botn and close the jack window
<holstein> button*
<TheGrey> ok done that
<holstein> then, reopen qjackctl from the menu as normal user and try starting again, not testing "sound" at all
<radi_> Hallo Dear All, I have a pray for you to give me a instructions for how to compile low latency kernel in ubuntu studio 12.10 Quantal Quentzal thanks a lot !With best wishes  Radoslav Boiadjiev
<holstein> just start, and see that it starts
<holstein> radi_: just use the one from the repos
<holstein> radi_: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> radi_: You want to change the configuration?
<holstein> TheGrey: running as normal user?
<TheGrey> holstein: yep but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/rPxEGRLC
<holstein> TheGrey: what operating system did you install?
<TheGrey> ;_; a debian based distro
<radi_> but i try to compile custom kernel in Kubuntu, and result was great
<TheGrey> but its too small and its IRC is barren
<holstein> TheGrey: you can try the ubuntustudio live CD, then, i will know that you nor the small distro you are using are causing the issue
<holstein> TheGrey: otherwise, you can try adding yourself to the audio group
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<holstein> TheGrey: maybe JACK is overkill.. i would consider using pulse and pavucontrol
<holstein> TheGrey: you can test all of this from a live CD, and apply your findings to whatever distro
<TheGrey> thanks. And have use ever had these buzzing sounds from pulse?
<holstein> TheGrey: the buzzing sound is likely hardware related
<radi_> i install ubuntustudio, and its good working, but i I want most of my hardware
<zequence> radi_: The difference between -generic and -lowlatency https://github.com/zequence/ubuntu-quantal-lowlatency/blob/lowlatency/debian.lowlatency/config-delta
<holstein> TheGrey: i have never had pulse its self creating a buzzing sound.. no
<zequence> radi_: linux-generic == linux-lowlatency, except for those configs
<holstein> radi_: so, you are doing realtime effect processing?
<zequence> radi_: There's one patch too. Which gives you the kernel paramter "threadirqs" by default
<holstein> radi_: realtime effects processing or live software synths?
<radi_> i dont no, but i hear that the sound is much better than other distributions
<holstein> radi_: its not.. the sound is the same
<holstein> radi_: the latency you seek is only going to help if you are doing realtime effects processing or software synths
<radi_> no!!! absolutely  much better!!!
<holstein> radi_: no.. its the same hardware and software
<zequence> I think he means lower latency
<holstein> radi_: latency doesnt effect the sound quality
<radi_> i hear this with tube amplifiers!!!
<zequence> ..or does he?
<holstein> radi_: i dont care what you are monitoring on.. the quality is not effected
<zequence> radi_: The sound is exactly the same on any kernel. Unless you are talking about audio droupouts.
<holstein> if you are doing live effects processing of a guitar live ,then you might want/need lower latency.. but the sound quality is not effected by the kernel
<radi_> but result is much better than Kubuntu
<holstein> radi_: no.. the result might have lower latency.. not "better"
<holstein> kubuntu *is* ubuntu.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. we just have a kerne that you can use in kubuntu if you like, since its in the default repos
<zequence> radi_: You can install linux-lowlatency on Kubuntu, just like holstein said: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<TheGrey> holstein: How can I install pulseaudio? Just sudo apt-get pulseaudio?
<holstein> TheGrey: i would just search pulseaudio and see what comes up, but i remeber it being simlilarly easy
<zequence> TheGrey: probably, but why not just use a distro that has all of that set up, like Debian?
<zequence> or, a desktop base that has that setup
<radi_> but iI want to compile linux-lowlatency
<zequence> radi_: Why?
<zequence> radi_: It is already compiled
<radi_> because I want most of my hardware
<zequence> radi_: You want to change the config?
<zequence> like this one https://github.com/zequence/ubuntu-quantal-lowlatency/blob/lowlatency/debian.lowlatency/config-delta
<holstein> radi_: we have lowlatency, by default.. you have a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> radi_: you might want what was called the "realtime" kernel.. but im trying to determine if you need it
<radi_> I compiled kernel in Kubuntu, and PC is working very-better
<holstein> radi_: kubuntu *is* ubuntu, so you can just user that kernel here in ubuntustudio
<radi_> I want the same with ubuntustudio
<holstein> radi_: sure.. just pull that *same* kernel over
<holstein> radi_: it *is* the same.. and it will work the same
<holstein> radi_: ubuntu, kubutu, ubuntustudio.. they are all the same.. the same repos... just customized
<zequence> radi_: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, MythBuntu, all of them are the same
<smartboyhw> zequence, yeah yeah yeah
<smartboyhw> radi_, what do you mean by *compile* kernel?
<radi_> compiled kernel in Kubuntu working fast
<smartboyhw> radi_, why do you HAVE to?
<holstein> radi_: use that one, the one you compiled that you are using in kubuntu.. use it in ubuntustudio
<zequence> radi_: Xubuntu has the same kernel as Kubuntu, Lubuntu and all the others, except Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> radi_: the "fast" one. the one you like. the one you want to use.. use it in ubuntustudio
<radi_> for fastest work
<holstein> radi_: sure.. for *whatever* work you want
<holstein> radi_: use that one
<smartboyhw> Xubuntu + Kubuntu + Lubuntu + Edubuntu + Mythbuntu: -generic Ubuntu Studio: -lowlatency
<holstein> radi_: though, i doubt you need lower latency than what the stock kernel provides
<radi_> its spesific magik in Ubuntu Studio-the sound is diferent w my soundblaster cardith
<holstein> radi_: no its not
<holstein> radi_: its not different at all
<radi_> It said my ears
<holstein> radi_: the software is different, and allows you to create different sounds, but that software is in the default repos, and available to the other distros
<holstein> radi_: then, you mis-heard... the hardware will sound the same
<radi_> the sound is more crisp, dynamic
<zequence> radi_: It's physically impossible
<holstein> radi_: nope.. its not.. its the same.. but you are welcome to enjoy ubuntustudio
<zequence> radi_: digital sound: 0101010101. Kernels don't change that
<holstein> radi_: you are welcom to enjoy our kernel in other distro.. or the other software or metapackages..
<holstein> you are welcome to use the kernel you have already made with ubuntustudio.. you are welcome and encouraged to create another one
<holstein> but, your hardware is your hardware.. its hardware
<holstein> it would be like saying your screen lookds better running ubuntu instead of xubuntu
<holstein> when, if that were the case, it would be hardware related
<holstein> or driver related
<radi_> for example of sound in PC Linux is worse than Kubuntu
<holstein> radi_: its not
<radi_> My daughter is a professional musician, pianist, and she confirmed my observations
<holstein> radi_: no.. its not possible
<holstein> radi_: i am a proffesonal musican as well, and i can assure you, its the software choices that change things
<holstein> gotta run.. rehearsal!
<zequence> radi_: The difference between linux-lowlatency and linux-generic is very, very small. And does not even involve any audio code
<zequence> radi_: Do you know what low latency is?
<radi_> yes
<smartboyhw> radi_, seriously: Kernels doesn't change sound output or hardware....
<radi_> i agree
<radi_> For example, if the sound file is wav 44100 hertz, and maintained all soundcard 192000 hertz wrote in the audio-settings-audio output frecuency -44100 x 4 = 176400 hertz, the sound is much better and more detailed!!! In newer versions this valuable option is missing. My request is how to add it in the configuration file or otherwise. I compiled earlier versions of VLC, but I want to use the new versions...! My request is if you can still
<radi_> return the old option for audio output frecuency !!!
<smartboyhw> !?
<radi_> this i wrote to vlc
<radi_> it is the way to have much better sound сх Всхкй
<radi_>  it is the way to have much better sound in Linux
<radi_> try this-the sound is great
<d3n4riu5> hello, I just acquire a midi controller hercules dj console to mix and I use virtual dj software as my problem 'is that the key is not just reconue joystick that controls the cursor is qmidiroute that can pay this bug the problem is when i try to configure my dj controller virtual dj program and I still do not understand Qmidi route
<holstein> d3n4riu5-bn8: try again.. you have hardware... hercules, and it doesnt do what?
<d3n4riu5-bn8> i can't config the command in the control panel of my software the bouton is not reconize
<holstein> d3n4riu5-bn8: try #opensourcemusicians
<d3n4riu5-bn8> tanks holstein
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-23
<shai_halud> helloooo -R... if there is a quick and simple way to make programs in ubuntu work, someone lay it on meeverything i attempt gets an error of some kind, mostly due to something called JACK
<shai_halud> er, ubuntu-studio, of course
<holstein> shai_halud: yes.. what are you trying to do?
<shai_halud> anything will do...hehe. i can get nothing to work besides lmms and audacity
<holstein> shai_halud: sure, but what are you trying to do?
<shai_halud> make music
<holstein> you might not need it.. or want it
<shai_halud> synth music
<holstein> JACK is not trivial, and not necessary to "make music"
<shai_halud> oh
<shai_halud>  ok
<shai_halud> working on an lmms tute atm
<holstein> you can do a lot with lmms and audacity
<shai_halud> yeah
<holstein> i would /join opensourcemusicans
<holstein> you can search around about using JACK
<shai_halud> i am getting the feeling i didn't need an entire distro, but it was too enticing
<holstein> JACK is something you start, and it "takes over"
<shai_halud> hm
<holstein> you open the jack control panel and try hitting start, and share error messages
<holstein> qjackctl
<holstein> try that, and let me know if you have any errors
<shai_halud> one sec
<shai_halud> http://pastebin.ca/2316771
<shai_halud> looks like a bunch of things are not as they should be
<shai_halud>  i think i would like to start things as services
<holstein> shai_halud: no.. you dont run JACK like that
<shai_halud> anything that needs to be running all the time for the various programs i might want to try
<holstein> shai_halud: close everything and open a terminal
<holstein> run.. gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> try starting JACK as root termporarily with that command to troubleshoot
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> ok. it opened... hit start?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and share errors as you did
<shai_halud> none
<holstein> interesting...
<shai_halud> appears fine
<shai_halud> shut it down and try again with user privs?
<holstein> shai_halud: is this an ubuntustudio install?
<shai_halud> yes hdd install
<holstein> or did you add the packages?
<shai_halud> wouldn't run in vbox
<holstein> shai_halud: will you try adding yourself to the audio group please
<shai_halud> only one i added was lmms
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<shai_halud> oh
<shai_halud> ok one jiffy
<holstein> it should already be that way...
<shai_halud> yes
<holstein> yeah, lets try again as normal user.. you dont want to run it as root..
<shai_halud> right
<shai_halud> same errors
<holstein> interesting...
<shai_halud> and that is what i kept running into with each program i tried to start, and each time i attempted to start jack
<shai_halud> all errors about jack
<shai_halud> well, and a few others, as you saw
<holstein> some of them wont start without JACK
<shai_halud> right. i noticed
<shai_halud> can't get a sound out of virtual keyboard even
<holstein> shai_halud: you can do "ps aux | grep jack" and check, but it shouldnt be running
<shai_halud> i noticed the midi hookup thing, and experimented with it, to no avail
<holstein> shai_halud: virtual keyboard makes no sounds
<shai_halud> huh?
<holstein> its just a keyboard. you connect it to a sound module
<shai_halud> that's what i meant. i tried to
<holstein> yeah, but you dont have jack running to route anything
<holstein> check and see if jack is running somewhere
<shai_halud> hm. it does appear to be
<shai_halud> i don't understand output. one sec
<holstein> shai_halud: well, just kill it all
<shai_halud> http://pastebin.ca/2316775
<holstein> or, restart if you dont feel comforatble, and come here *before* trying apps
<shai_halud> i feel comfortable ... killall jack   ?
<shai_halud> killall -9 jack?
<shai_halud> i forget how to run that
<holstein> sudo killall or that ^^ whatever
<holstein> kill -9 pid
<shai_halud> in system monitor i am only showing jackdbus and jmcore
<shai_halud> kill jackdbus?
<holstein> shai_halud: i would
<shai_halud> ok, that's dead. do you know if jmcore is related?
<holstein> shai_halud: i dont think so.. lets try jack as normal user
<shai_halud> same error
<shai_halud> s
<shai_halud> got some warnings, but they're just for language support
<shai_halud> arning: no translation found for 'en_US' locale: /usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_en_US.qm
<shai_halud> Warning: no translation found for 'en_US' locale: /usr/share/locale/qjackctl_en_US.qm
<shai_halud> that shouldn't be of any significant consequence, should it?
<holstein> nah.. its something else
<holstein> shai_halud: its not trivial
<holstein> i sould /join #opensourcemusicians and just start fiddling
<holstein> would*
<shai_halud> k
<shai_halud> thanks
<holstein> shai_halud: you can try looking in "setup", untick "realtime".. but that shouldnt matter
<holstein> the fact that it starts as root makes me think its permissions
<TheGrey> o/
<TheGrey> I have a M-audio 2496. In pavucontrol with ICE 1712 selected, I see the input volume jump up and down. But I here no audio..What can I do?
<TheGrey> o/ I have a M-audio 2496. In pavucontrol with ICE 1712 selected, I see the input volume jump up and down. But I here no audio..What can I do?
<TheGrey>  
<sam123> Hi
<smartboyhw> sam123, hi
<sam123> How do I stop the "crash report detected" icon and reminder from appearing until I get another crash report?
<sam123> Just delete the crash report?
<smartboyhw> sam123, um... This is rather a more Xfce-generic question. Go to #xubuntu
<sam123> OK
<whoo> I just install updates automatically, without paying and mind. It seems a few updates ago , I assume that would be the reason that now I have l;ost the ability to change desktop wallpapers and the default is like a cobalt blue
<len-1304> whoo, That doesn't make sense.
<whoo> It's weird
<len-1304> Which version?
<whoo> 12.10 or .04
<whoo> 12.10
<len-1304> My 12.04 still has its BG. But I haven't tried to change it.
<len-1304> In the settings app can you see the back grounds available?
<len-1304> it would be in the settings manager->Desktop part, first tab.
<whoo> When I right click  for Change desktop background it brings up System Settings full screen
<whoo> Yes desktop manager shows the wallpapers
<whoo> when I access though the main menu
<whoo> through
<len-1304> under "Image" there are three check boxes. You want the top one "single"
<whoo> yep
<whoo> clicking on any of the images does nadda
<len-1304> It sounds like some app is not auto starting.
<whoo> Can I access Startup Options ?
<len-1304> settings manger -> Session and strtup
<len-1304> *Startup
<len-1304> I am sorry, I don't know which app takes care of the desk background
<whoo> Nothing that I can see stands out
<len-1304> Well, you could reset things by removing .config/xfce4 and maybe .cache/sessions
<len-1304> You may have to be at the logout screen and use atl-ctl-f1 to do that though.
<whoo> I am not familiar wit removing tings
<whoo> things
<whoo> Theres a new ubuntu, doe s
<len-1304> from a terminal use:
<whoo> ok
<len-1304> rm -r .config/xfce4
<len-1304> rm -r .cache/sessions
<len-1304> The first one should work while logged into the session, but the second one might get rewriten on logout :(
<whoo> do I have to logout first ?
<whoo> ok
<whoo> so...pull up term and issue fist command only ?
<len-1304> You would have to logout and in to see any change though
<whoo> first
<len-1304> sure
<whoo> or should I do both commands then logout ?
<len-1304> You can try either way .
<len-1304> I just thought of something. In settings manager -> Session and STartup->General make sure the Automatically save session on logout is unchecked.
<len-1304> I just thought of something. In settings manager -> Session and STartup->General make sure the Automatically save session on logout is unchecked.
<whoo> That was the case...unchecked
<whoo> Done
<len-1304> Do you have a bg?
<whoo> Yep
<whoo> the same one that I had
<len-1304> blank?
<whoo> no..the one that went away...is now back
<whoo> \It worked
<len-1304> Good.
<whoo> Thanks
<whoo> Iwonder what caused it, prolly an update of some kind huh?
<len-1304> It seems to me I had that happen once. way back. I have been using 12.04 for almost a year now daily.
<whoo> nice...making music ?
<len-1304> SO hopefully you will not see it again.
<len-1304> A little. I don't seem to have the time right now.
<whoo> I am gonna make a note with the commands you shared
<whoo> You use studio anyway though ?
<len-1304> I do testing so I use it so I find anything bad through daily use. On this machine I have 13.04 for testing right now.
<whoo> I do like Xfce with nautilus myself
<len-1304> I run the audio apps to see what works, but I am not right now doing any serious recording.
<whoo> So you are an ubuntu employeee?
<len-1304> nautilus in 12.04 and 12.10 is nice. Yuck in 13.04
<whoo> really...why ?
<len-1304> No just a volunteer. UStudio is all volunteer work.
<len-1304> nautilus for 13.04 is the new "files" version. It sort of looks like chrome.
<whoo> My only prob with nautilus is the need to add an 'open as admin' script
<whoo> oh...I never took to chrome
<len-1304> it is missing some things like a good search
<len-1304> one of the tree view modes is gone too
<whoo> extra pane ?
<len-1304> We have actually switched to thunar/catfish for 13.04 to get some functionality.
<len-1304> Anyway the user can still install nautilus if they want it.
<whoo> catfish being the text editor ?
<len-1304> catfish is a search utility
<whoo> oh...ok
<len-1304> gedit is the editor.
<whoo> I guess i shouldlearn to use a search utility
<len-1304> It is not needed for a lot of uses.
<len-1304> but it sure is nice for tracking down system files.
<whoo> I have yet to plug in a microphone... so  i am a little slow having used a Tascam cassette recorder a few years back
<len-1304> I had a Yamaha 4 track cassette back when
<len-1304> Then an R8 open reel
<whoo> Got any tips on where to start ?
<len-1304> digital is much easier.
<len-1304> Depends on wht you want to do.
<whoo> Guitar bass drums 2 or  3 voives...simple stuff
<whoo> voices
<whoo> extra guitar
<len-1304> if you do keyboard at all, qtracktor might work well for you, I do all audio stuff so I use ardour
<whoo> I have no keyboard skills
<len-1304> I seem to use mostly one audio in at a time.
<len-1304> I don't either :)
<whoo> then record it and list to it for the next instrument ?
<whoo> with a metronome or something ticking away there ?
<len-1304> I start by recording just a vocal/voice track as scratch. the while listening to that I record another track. in the end I remove the first track.
<whoo> voice with one instrument ?
<whoo> first track ?
<len-1304> I sometimes us hydrogen to give me a beat to follow.
<len-1304> Ya usually me singing with a guitar
<whoo> right...I had ..or have an alesiss that I used
<whoo> for a drum sound  for timing
<len-1304> Whatever works for you. There are lots of ways of doing things
<whoo> True...I just have to read up on it and do it
<len-1304> Synth people tend to build up the beat and background first on keys and then start adding live instruments and voice.
<whoo> Yep...but that's not me. I am unplugged....so to speak
<whoo> plugged but i=unplugged
<len-1304> Anyway, I have to go. I'll talk to you later.
<whoo> k thanks see you
<studio-user617> greetings -R... doing ubuntu studio reinstall here, seems hung on "restoring proviously installed packages". been at same progress for about 10 minutes. anything i can do besides wait?
<studio-user617> anyone here?
<zequence> studio-user617: I don't recognize that step during install.
<studio-user617> it's a re-install
<studio-user617> i was offline when i installled the first time, so i tried again with connection
<studio-user617> selected re-install. it is still hung. about 20 minutes now
<sSs> backup your data and wipe it
<sSs> tehst the ISO first
<sSs> could be a bad install media
<studio-user617> did that already
<sSs> then wipe it
<studio-user617> might as well. nothing i need to save here
<studio-user617> alright
<zequence> studio-user617: Why are you reinstalling? If you installed without connection, you should be fine just updateing
<studio-user617> hm
<studio-user617> you would think so
<sSs> every time i've had issues with that step it was bad install media
<zequence> studio-user617: usb stick, or DVD?
<sSs> ISO was good, USB was bad
<studio-user617> usb
<studio-user617> unetbootin / iso>usb
<studio-user617> got no blank dvd's
<zequence> I prefer usb
<studio-user617> likewise
<zequence> sSs: I passed the A+ exam, btw
<sSs> lol
<sSs> naw couldnt have
<zequence> sSs: I was sort of worried about the second part, as I don't use Windows, and there was a lot of questions about that. Also, some questions were never answered in the book, so that was kind of unfair
<sSs> for the most part all the tests revolve around windows
<zequence> Well, all the Windows related tests anyway
<zequence> I can see why one would include that in A+, but would be surprised to be asked about Windows tools on a Linux+ exam
<sSs> there are windows questions on linnux+ as well. you gotta know how to support windows as its the primary business OS.
<sSs> it would be a good idea to download evaluation copies of windows pro n server n play around with client server stuff. like i said everything revolves around windows
<sSs> microsoft provides demo copies of just about everything
<zequence> mm, yeah. I've already got some Win OSs just for the purpose of studying them
<alexandros> Dear Community of Ubuntu Studio
<alexandros> first of all I am glad to be here
<alexandros> :)
<alexandros> It is my first time ever using IRC
<alexandros> and the reason I am here today is that I would need your help and experience on problems I have with my fresh install Ubuntu studio 12.10
<GridCube> ask away
<alexandros> Hi, actually I have just installed yesterday ubuntu studio on my pc - 2 hard disks, on one disk installed studio and on the other I had Kubuntu 12.04 and Win XP (broken outdated system)
<GridCube> mmhm
<alexandros> however I have problems with the ubuntu studio
<alexandros> the desktopt freezes often
<alexandros> I cannot even restart the computer
<alexandros> I have messages of "I/O error..."
<sSs> hard drive is bad or the cable the drive uses or there is a controller problem
<alexandros> as I am a  noob, I would highly appreciate any help
<GridCube> that could be a reason, yes
<GridCube> the hard drive might be faulty, or the power source, or the mobo might have a faulty capacitor
<alexandros> actually even during the installation process the installer would freeze sometimes with black sreen and messages of input/output error and then would have to start allover again
<GridCube> mmhm sounds like faulty hardware
<alexandros> is there a way to really test this? for instance test the hard disk...? or how should I start investigating? :)
<sSs> try changing cables on the hard drive, then check ther drives SMART logs to see if it can tell you what is wrong
<alexandros> this is strange, because when I tried ubuntu studio from the live cd everything looked to be perfect, but after I tried to install on my second hard drive (not the one that runs Kubuntu)..problems
<zequence> alexandros: The live DVD is just that, live. It will run even if you have no hard drive at all
<GridCube> then, asl sSs points, migh be a hard disk issue, if after that the hd install its being silly
<zequence> alexandros: Sounds very much like the harddrive you are isntalling to is breaking
<alexandros> zequence: thanks didnt know that :)
<GridCube> alexandros, you can also run some fsck on the disks
<zequence> alexandros: While booting to Kubuntu, use disk utility, or whatever it's called on KDE. Look for "smart". That deals with hard disk health
<alexandros> sSs: what are the "SMART" logs, where do I find them?
<zequence> alexandros: I mean, when on Kubuntu, not "botting into"..
<zequence> alexandros: There are tools for running hard disk tests. I think a gui disk utility app might be the easiest
<GridCube> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 447 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<alexandros> OK, this I understood, I 'll try later to boot in Kubuntu and use the disk utility..
<alexandros> in the case that I see any kind of errors, would that practically mean that this hard drive is "for the waste bin"?
<alexandros> or at least it would mean to not install operating systems there, I suppose...:)
<zequence> alexandros: Well, I would not use it for anything important anyway
<alexandros> well, I guess if there is no other feedback for the moment, I should start checking cables and testing the hard disk! Thanks a lot for the input, this is very helpful.
<alexandros> Most likely I 'll be back after those tests, See you!
<zequence> I started becoming nervous that my older hard drive was getting unreliable when I was working with a git repo
<zequence> Apparently, if there's even the slightest amount of corruption in a git repo, I mean, one 0 in the wrong place, it'll error
<alexandros> hm...should any new formatting of the disk do any good, or is it an irreversible situation?
<packetfrog> My dpkg/selinux/vmlinuz is trowing errors when installing unetbootin and others  tried purge  -f install    installl     http://pastebin.com/xaZie6yX   any ideas?
<sSs> a disk diagnostic will tell you if the drive is bad (but you still want to try a known good cable on it to rule that out)
<alexandros> sSs: thanks!
<sSs> IDE cables are notorious for going bad just from being bent. also the outer layer if insulation easily comes off
<alexandros> sSs: it is a SATA disk
<alexandros> :)
<sSs> also with IDE there is "cable creep" it can unplug itself over time just from warming up and cooling down. make sure its plugged in snugly
<sSs> k
<sSs> old SATA can also unplug itself from cable creep
<alexandros> Actually, I must say that I have changed a case some weeks ago, it sounds that could be possible that I messed up something in there (in the motherboard)...
<alexandros> anyway...
<sSs> a port could be bad. that you can test by using a diff plug
<alexandros> thanks sSs
<alexandros> I go testing :) see you after the tests ... and many thanks already!
<sSs> hopefully its something easy
<alexandros> I wish for it, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-24
<alexandros> Hi there again
<sSs> hi
<alexandros> I just did the hard disk test on Kubuntu
<alexandros> with GsmartControl (gui for smart)
<alexandros> the disk has no errors, exept for on "red" value in the "Soft read error rate" where I have a non zero value,
<sSs> the head is going bad
<alexandros> the head of the drive you mean..?
<alexandros> :)
<sSs> yeah. like in a VCR its the part the reads the tape
<sSs> or in this case, the metal disk
<alexandros> the message is : "there is no SMART warning yet, this could be an indication of future failures or potential data loss in bad sectors"
<sSs> dont store anything valuable on it. its going bad
<sSs> it'll still work for long term storage just make sure anything u have on it you have a backup of or dont care about (no longer usefull for running programs)
<alexandros> great! and now I have tested the second hard disk and eventhough the general health status is "passed" however there are a lot of "red" values
<alexandros> Warning: ATA error count 106 inconsistent with error log pointer 5
<sSs> thats okay. that just means the disk is operating differently than the agreed upon specifications (manufacturer decided to do things their own way)
<alexandros> however for this disk too there is positive "Soft Read Error Rate" ... and "Offline Uncorrectable" and "Reallocated Sector Count"...
<alexandros> the question would now be: shall I fresh install Ubuntu studion on the second (latter info) hard disk or  go for a new hard drive? :) How serious would the problems of the second disk are?
<sSs> reallocated secotr means bad sectors
<sSs> its hardware. software has nothing to do with it
<sSs> the good news is the motherboard and cable are fine
<alexandros> ok.
<alexandros> in general, do bad sectors mean a critical stability problem for the system? Which leads to the question: I stop using them for operating systems?
<sSs> definately buy new drives. failing head and disk (platter) is either scratched or has excessive wear
<alexandros> thanks, I see...
<alexandros> So, it means no really problems with ubuntu studio as such, rather the problem was hardware...
<sSs> yup
<alexandros> many thanks for all the help and guidance...
<sSs> your welcome
<alexandros> See you again! I am very happy to having received "real time" support from the community :)
<sSs> for free no less  :P
<alexandros> :))
<shai_halud> why on earth does ubuntu-studio come without krita!?
<cfhowlett> shai_halud, because it has alternatives.  feel free to install krita if you wish
<shai_halud> oh, i did
<shai_halud> just saying. it's so much AWSUM, it should just be there
<cfhowlett> different strokes ...
<smartboyhw> shai_halud, isn't krita a KDE app? We use Xfce now....
<cfhowlett> and there is that ...
<shai_halud> i know! and i lOVE it
<shai_halud> yeah, i suppose it is
 * smartboyhw knows it because he is the actual guy who packaged calligra (which includes krita) in Ubuntu archive
<shai_halud> it really is an awesome program
<cfhowlett> shai_halud, then use and enjoy.
<shai_halud> mhmm
<shai_halud> if i can get flashmx to install in ubuntu studio, i will be in hog heaven. anyone know if there is a linux equivalent?
<shai_halud> google doesn't seem to think so
<cfhowlett> shai_halud, the windows version will run in wine
<shai_halud> wheee
<shai_halud> whic is really great, seeing as how my windows partition took one for the team yesterday
<shai_halud> (so i could install ubuntu studio)
<shai_halud> (had to delete the"windows reserved" partition to avoid extended/logical partitions)
<shai_halud> yipeee! and flashmx is now installed!  this ubuntu studio install just keeps getting better and better as the day progresses
<sirriffsalot> How do I wget an exact package which I installed from synaptic? Having trouble deciding which is which in packages.ubuntu..
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys, I'm following this http://alsa.opensrc.org/Udev. But I cannod do this step "sudo echo -n K6 > /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7\:1.0/sound/card1/id" because of "Permission denied" from terminal..
<sSs> sudo su and try again?
<sirriffsalot> sSs: strange.. why would that work?
<sSs> i've found that sometimes i can only do things as root. sudo doesnt cut it
<sirriffsalot> sSs: strange.. going on then, thanks for that!:)
<shai_halud> any awesome music theorists present? i need a hand figuring out the time signatures of a peice i just composed
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: you  can't work out your own piece? o.O
<shai_halud> man... i know... but , ... no
<shai_halud> :)
<sSs> try #opensourcemusicians
<shai_halud> er :(
<shai_halud> ok
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: holy shit I wanna hear it!
<sirriffsalot> shai_halud: I'm a little like that at times hehe
<shai_halud> one sec
<shai_halud> http://filebin.net/y6zke1v105
<shai_halud> well, when i first wrote it, it was 6/8, but that was on guitar, and i changed it here
<shai_halud> dooted notes throw me off, and i think that's the situation here
<shai_halud>  i did better in GP$ an %, because you could change measures individually
<shai_halud>  in LMMS i haven't figured out how yet
<shai_halud> that was GP4 and 5
<shai_halud> also, i need to figure out how to do bends, something gp was AWSUM for
<shai_halud> lmms has way better presets though
<sSs> reminds me of Vectorman2
<shai_halud> sawesome
<shai_halud> i love those games
<chrisde> hello
<chrisde> I just installed ubuntustudio and had a question about font rendering, is this the right place to ask
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: absolutely ;D Go ahead
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: welcome to ubuntustudio! hope you'll like it. This is the place to talk about ubuntustudio, and ubuntuforums.org for any ubuntu-related things
<chrisde> I'm really impressed with it so far so i want to try to get it to work, but it hurts my eyes.  The font rendering is too contrasted, to sharp, or something.
<chrisde> Im on my windows 7 partition right now, and if I get up close the fonts are clear and anti-aliased
<chrisde> on ubuntustudio if I get up close I can see green or red fringing around the letters
<chrisde> i checked the font settings and anti-aliasing is checked
<chrisde> and I messed with the 'hinting' setting which made it somewhat better but then it was razor thin
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: hmm
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: have you just tried a different theme?
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: I recommend "NOX" if you haven't
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: which is default
<chrisde> theme?
<chrisde> I couldnt say
<chrisde> i think I say that setting, it was set to greybird?
<chrisde> saw*
<chrisde> I think I found it
<chrisde> http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/2009/04/17/ubuntu-font-hinting-you-a-cautionary-tale/
<chrisde> I need to disable sub-pixel rendering
<chrisde> im gonna switch over to ustudio, brb
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: sorry, don't expect quick replies all the time :) Doing many things
<sirriffsalot> chrisde: did you work it out?
<chrisde> back
<chrisde> well that was a fail
<chrisde> looks like I'll stick to using windows 7
<chrisde> issues: chome asked if it wanted to be default installer everytime.  fonts looked like shit even after I edited the font.conf file to get rid of sub-pixel sampling. nvidia driver works, but I would get bad tearing moving any windows. it reset itself to mirror mode whenever Id login, even after saving settings etc.
<chrisde> I havent tried to install maya yet, I did with ubuntu using a simple script but it wasnt solid
<shai_halud> oh christ
<chrisde> Im bummed
<shai_halud> for real dog
<chrisde> I was tired of centos and I used ubuntustudio several years ago...
<shai_halud> i thought it was new! ha
<shai_halud> but i guess it is up to 12
<shai_halud> i never heard of it til 2 days ago
<chrisde> haha yea
<chrisde> last one I used was 6 or something
<chrisde> its just the little things that irritate me.
<chrisde> makes me try linux, then i get frustrated and stick with tried and true
<chrisde> oh well, maybe some day I can ditch M$
<shai_halud> luckily i have had no such issues. linux user for about 12 yrs now, and i won't have a machine without it
<chrisde> a lot of what I do is difficult in linux
<chrisde> I always need photoshop and zbrush
<chrisde> and more complicated programs that are easy to install in windows require a lot of work for ubuntu
<chrisde> I'm not a fan of the whole ';package' repository dealio, I'd rather find a single download or something
<chrisde> what do you find in linux thats better than windows,
<chrisde> I'd still like to play around with it in my freetime and see if I can get it to a good state
<shai_halud> well, it forces you to learn commands/ it is more difficult to exploit (i have never once contracted a virus in linux)/ OSS is free/ the attidtude of OSS developers /
<shai_halud> even when i have windows, i still use linux programs
<chrisde> windows 7 is free too
<shai_halud> right
<chrisde> oops
<chrisde> most software for windows 7 is free too
<chrisde> that was odd
<chrisde> mac on the other had, geez, can find shit unless you're willing to pay 5-10
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-17
<studio-user788> who am i?
<cfhowlett_> studio-user788, who knows?
<cub> studio-user788, you are 50598519@gateway/web/freenode/ip.80.89.133.25
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<Beatbox> Beatbox001
<Beatbox> where i can  find a german support channel?
<retrolift> Hello guys ;)
<cub> hello retrolift
<retrolift> Hmm I have a question I'am rather newbie linux user but is there option to run VST plugins in Ardour or other DAW's?
<cub> LMMS I know people run VSTs in, but I have read that Ardour it is possible but they don't recommend it.
<cub> holstein, is probably the expert on this. :)
<retrolift> ok ty cub I will try to find out more on my own ;)
<cub> retrolift, is there a certain VST you want/need? Otherwise you could find similar plugins that work natively in linux. http://calf.sourceforge.net/ is nice.
<retrolift> generally NI Massive and sylenth1 are my priority to check
<cub> I think it's best to run a 32 bit Ubuntu Studio if you're going to run VSTs
<fibz_> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians as well
<studio-user877> Linux is awesome!! what other operation system can you, install from dvd and at the same time start a browser and chat with others!!!
<studio-user877> all from the dvd that you are installing the OS from!!! awesome sauce!
<studio-user877> I have been using Linux since Red Hat 3 (1 x 3.25 floppy ) if I recall correctly. It still amazes me sometimes....
<wereyoda> hello what is the easy way to get ssh working on ubuntu studio? there is client but it dont accept.
<wereyoda> client /server
<wereyoda> kind of user group problem
<wereyoda> is there only  idlers?
<Unit193> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<wereyoda> reinstall?
<Unit193> Normally you install that, and then you have ssh.  Did you cahnge any config?
<Unit193> If not, check logs and see what's up.
<wereyoda> i got ubuntu stu00000000000000dio ersion by luck and tthere was some con000000flict between ssh and openssh
<wereyoda> how check logs?
<Unit193> What conflict first?  But in /var/log/syslog and authlog, as well as trying  service ssh start  ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-18
<art_> why I cant play audio and video? Sound okay (hydrogen sounds), but music and movies just don't play: timer dosent change and nothing happen
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-19
<clinisbud> hi
<clinisbud> please i need some help to make audio work
<clinisbud> i have a msi gx720 and ubuntu studio 13.10 just installed and it only sounds from the subwoofer
<clinisbud> please any help
<clinisbud> would be appreciated
<boyan> hello dudes, may I ask you where are installed linux headers?
<boyan> in ubuntu software center they are installed but vmware dont see them
<boyan> and I dont know where they are to point
<zequence> boyan: What do you need them for?
<boyan> for virtual machine
<boyan> vmware
<boyan> I need the location of kernel headers 3.8.0-35-lowlatency
<zequence> boyan: You shouldn't need to specify location for headers.
<boyan> they are installed in software center I checked
<boyan> yes but vmware told me that it cant found them
<boyan> maybe they are installed on non-default path
<zequence> boyan: They're in /usr/src/
<zequence> do: ls /usr/src
<boyan> thank you
<boyan> now it tells me that it cant find c headres matching of my runing kernel
<zequence> boyan: Are you running that kernel? uname -a
<zequence> boyan: Also, to see all files for a package do: dpkg -L <packagename>
<boyan> yes
<zequence> in your case, something like: dpkg -L linux-headers-<version>
<crystalpc> hey bro i have some problems for updated my drivers
<zequence> crystalpc: Which release of Ubuntu Studio?
<crystalpc> i dont know, my friend install for me
<crystalpc> ubuntu studio 14.04
<zequence> crystalpc: It's the development version of Ubuntu Studio. Not ready for production
<zequence> There's a bug in the kernel currently
<zequence> Some drivers make the system freeze
<zequence> Which driver is it?
<crystalpc> i have some problems for install energyxt 2.6 and beta 2.7
<crystalpc> ok i have a audio interface firewire 410 maudio
<crystalpc> and mother board 78LMT-usb3
<crystalpc> gigabyte
<zequence> I was wondering about what driver it was you updated
<crystalpc> AMF fx 8530 4ghz
<crystalpc> ups 8350
<zequence> Also, what kind of problem are you having
<zequence> I don't need the specs of your machine, not yet anyway :)
<crystalpc> freeze sometimes the OS, and is very complicated install apps and updated some drivers
<crystalpc> when iput a usb memory the system crash and freeze
<crystalpc> yesterday ineed to updated but i have problems wih my usbmemory
<zequence> crystalpc: That's a bug in the kernel. We don't know exactly why yet
<zequence> linux-generic might work better right now (the standard Ubuntu kernel)
<crystalpc> ok i understand,
<zequence> Again, 14.04 is the development version. Not released yet, so not ready for production
<crystalpc> but i cant produce music because i cant install energyxt2.6
<crystalpc> and harrison mix bus for
<zequence> The bug is in both kernels, but most prominent in -lowlatency (the Ubuntu Studio kernel)
<crystalpc> arudor
<crystalpc> arduor
<zequence> You should use an older release. Try 13.10
<zequence> Or 12.04 (which is getting a bit old now)
<crystalpc> ihave the cd but i have more problems
<crystalpc> freezer and more slow system
<crystalpc> is nice but i need some estability for audio production.
<zequence> 13.10 should not have the same problems as 14.04. So I recommend to use that. Otherwise, wait a couple of months. 14.04 will be released in April
<zequence> Gotta go. Good luck :)
<crystalpc> jajajaja ok bro, is a nice system, theproblem is install apps, is more complicated
<crystalpc> i try to produce some music with arduor for somethig plusgins released www.magesy.me
<crystalpc> only sampes i need sythesis or synths
<agana> jjj
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-20
<Max__> Hi
<holstein> Max__: o/
<Max__> Wow amazing chat activity here ...
<holstein> Max__: its a slow channel, and a small group
<holstein> Max__: try #opensourcemusicians for activity about audio production
<Max__> holstein: but i dont want to discuss about making music now
<holstein> Max__: sure..
<Max__> holstein: do you know if ubuntu studio has alredy an german translation ,if not i will make one
<holstein> Max__: its ubuntu.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Max__> okay i see :D
<phaedral> Had to test the "click here" during install. Y'all continue to blow this tech-lawyer's mind. RL
<cub> The translations are not 100%, at least not if you choose Ubuntu Studio and Swedish
<holstein> cub: i bet.. you mean in the OS its self?
<cub> I don't remember exactly, some menus were not in Swedish
<holstein> cub: the menu's at the top of the applications?
<cub> and the installation some dialogs were a mix
<holstein> wonder if its just the audio apps..
<cub> holstein, yes the apps menus
<holstein> could be there just hasnt been much activity for those apps, i suppose, in swedish
<cub> I figured it depends on the translation of each app?
<holstein> cub: thats what im thinking.. but im not really sure
<cub> well, if you do audio you most likely will use English anyhow
<cub> I haven't used a Swedish on an OS since th e90s
<holstein> maybe cause the lak of translations forces you ;)
<roi> Hi need help new to ubuntu studio installed alongside ubuntu 13.10 and the grub of ubuntu studio falls into a shell
<roi> not strong with grub2 help needed
<holstein> should "just work"
<holstein> whats the issue?
<roi> Well I cleared 100G from the end of sda and install alongside now the Bios can boot unutu or ubuntu studio which load a grub shell (minimal bash like blha blha)
<roi> the regular ubuntu works from his grub and the new partiion looks installed
<cub> holstein, hehe no audio work in Swedish is mostly English or Swenglish any way
<holstein> roi: ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> roi: im not clear on what you are asking
<holstein> roi: you have installed 2 versions of ubuntu? and one is not booting?
<holstein> roi: what i suggest is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<roi> Sorry I got rthe eregular spin of ubntu 13.10 I wanted to install a small ubuntu studio for audio works alongside were I don't program and destroy the system
<roi> got the regular
<roi> So I downsize my main partition and let ununtu studio do an alongside install
<holstein> roi: ubuntustudio is larger, so im still not  sure what you are saying
<holstein> roi: you dont *need* to install both
<holstein> if you have ubuntu, you can add whatever you like to main ubuntu from the ubuntustudio applications
<holstein> the main repos are the same as the ones in ubuntustuduio
<holstein> if you have issues with one or the other booting, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<roi> yhee but ubuntu studio got a low latency kernel
<holstein> roi: the lowlatency kernel is in the repos
<roi> last update to the kernel and I started getting xruns on ardour
<holstein> roi: install it, and boot ubuntu using that kernel
<roi> so I wanted a seperate system
<holstein> roi: sure..
<roi> just for audio production
<holstein> and you can. but you dont need to
<roi> maybe your right but its cleaner
<holstein> roi: is one ubuntu booting and the other not?
<roi> and I do install servers and shit on it
<holstein> roi: please watch the language
<roi> sorry
<holstein> roi: do what you like.. tell me what is happening?
<holstein> one is booting and the other isnt?
<roi> Yhe the bios sees to boot option one labled ubuntu studio the other labled ubuntu
<roi> the ubuntu boot like always boots
<holstein> roi: ok
<roi> the new ubuntustudio option just goes to shell
<holstein> roi: what shell?
<roi> all the new EFI and grub2 are just biond me
<roi> grub minimal shell
<holstein> roi: dont assume that is the issue, please
<holstein> roi: please boot the ubuntu that *is* booting, and open a terminal and run "sudo update-grub"
<holstein> roi: test to see if the ubuntustudio is present, and let us know
<holstein> present and booting
<roi> ok thanx bay for now rebootingb (I'm on the usb drive)
<roi> Hi the update-grub found the kernel on the new partion
<roi> should I reboot and get a menu option ?
<roi> thanx holstein it worked
<holstein> roi: enjoy!
<roi> One last thing it's not sutio related but how can I edit grub menu boot entries strings ?
<echostorm209> I can't seem to get 14.04 lts to install from a unetbootin frugal install
<holstein> !grub | roi
<ubottu> roi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> roi: i urge you to think about how often you see that screen, and how big (small) a deal it is, and just leave it be for a while
<holstein> !14.04 | echostorm209
<ubottu> echostorm209: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<roi> Thanx for the help will carry on from here
<echostorm209> I have the daily build of studio 14.04 but it won't install like other Ubuntu releases
<holstein> echostorm209: 14.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> echostorm209: its not released yet, thus, not supported yet
<holstein> echostorm209: you can download and enjoy 13.10, or use 14.04 "at your own risk" and with your own support
<zequence> echostorm209: Does it boot at all?
<zequence> holstein: There's a bug in linux-lowlatency which makes it not boot for everyone
<zequence> Or, rather, in linux. But, becomes apparent in linux-lowlatency cause of how it's built (the config)
<zequence> We used to have a bug that made login impossible, but that seems to have been fixed (by me, I've tested, and it seems to work)
<zequence> Depending on hardware, booting our installer for 14.04 might not work
<zequence> holstein: If someone has problems with installing Ubuntu Studio 14.04, please ping me
<holstein> zequence: ok
<WeirdConnection> Hi! I just installed ubuntustudio 13.10  and checked the encrypt option. after reboot  im stuck in grub command line. can you tell me what to do to mount the encrypted drive?
<zequence> Too quick..
<zequence> WeirdConnection: You should be prompted at boot to give your encrypted key. Did you do that?
<zequence> Even before GRUB
<WeirdConnection> no, it just loads to grub cli
<WeirdConnection> i'll try to reboot again
<WeirdConnection> no luck
<WeirdConnection> should i change something in the boot menu?
<zequence> WeirdConnection: No. Sounds like something has went wrong
<zequence> WeirdConnection: The installer is in all respects the same as for Ubuntu
<WeirdConnection> im quite new to linux
<zequence> WeirdConnection: We don't really maintain or support any part of it (not until 14.04, when we'll have our own plugin in place)
<zequence> WeirdConnection: Let me check some channels
<WeirdConnection> thank you
<zequence> WeirdConnection: Try #ubuntu-installer
<WeirdConnection> thanks, good by!
<DoYouKnow> hi
<DoYouKnow> I am testing ubuntu studio... seems to work well. I am running into a slight problem, unrelated perhaps to choice of OS... my sound card vlf  loop antenna is picking up lots of lightning in the area and it's washing out the signal from the submarine communications stations NLK NAA and NML
<DoYouKnow> which I was monitoring due to curiosity :)
<DoYouKnow> they are used in SID monitoring
<DoYouKnow> which uses a sound card
<DoYouKnow> there's a bit of distortion from it.
<DoYouKnow> well, maybe not distortion, but signal summation
<DoYouKnow> there is one higher mode supported by windows 7 with my sound card that that supported by linux, but it's practically undocumented
<DoYouKnow> (on win7 with the manufacturer drivers)
<DoYouKnow> I'm working on getting more information
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-21
<DoYouKnow> ok, I think it's a false alarm about the win7 thing.. win7 dsp only goes up to 48 khz
<wip> anyone knows how to load a bank in zynaddsubfx at startup
<picksit> Hi, I am looking for a way to enable a "open as administrator" right click dialogue for thunar
<picksit> oops, I man nautilus
<picksit> mean*
<picksit> can anyone help me with that ?
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> i dont think you can do exactly what you are looking for there, but you can sudo.. sometimes you'll see "open root terminal here"
<holstein> i do think there might be an extention
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195420/how-to-open-directories-as-administrator
<fibz_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861721  says to sudo cp /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-gksu.so /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/
<picksit> I think I found a link to a solution. I am looking for the "open as administrator" in the context menu
<picksit> is that your link idea fibz_?
<picksit> Thanks I must reboot to see if it works
<fibz_> i havent seen that Open as admin checkbox setting in a while and not sure which version had it
<picksit> This added the "open as administrator" to the right click dialogue box in nautilus wget http://www.liberiangeek.net/blog/tools/libnautilus-gksu.so
<picksit> sudo cp libnautilus-gksu.so /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/
<picksit> that may have been the same link that fibz_ mentioned
<picksit> here's the address of that link liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-open-as-administrator-to-the-context-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<fibz_> picksit, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/enable-open-as-administrator-ubuntu-13-10-nautilus/
<picksit> looks like you have to copy and paste
<picksit> I have success fibz_ but I'll checkk your link
<fibz_> ah okay
<picksit> you ubuntu link adds a script
<picksit> your...
<picksit> I think Gmaq uses that in his AV linux
<picksit> at least in 6.01
<picksit> I am going to add wine now...thanks
<michael_> I was trying to install the jack libs and accidentally uninstalled all the audio apps in ubuntu studio
<DoYouKnow> what could  be the cause of this?
<holstein> michael_: you should be able to easily use the package manager of your choice, such as synaptic, and search "ubuntustudio" and install what you like
<holstein> DoYouKnow: ^
<holstein> DoYouKnow: i read that you uninstalled them...
<DoYouKnow> yeah, apt-get did it automatically after I told it to update-alternatives
<DoYouKnow> and I barely read it before I pressed enter
<holstein> DoYouKnow: its a great idea to read those, and ask
<holstein> DoYouKnow: you can easily add back what you need
<DoYouKnow> ok thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-22
<Patero-ng> what is studio
<Patero-ng> c
<footfetish> hi everyone. I have a qiestion here. I use ubuntustudio on my laptop. Is it possible to install the unity desktop? and choose which enviroment to go to at login? thanks
<holstein> footfetish: yes
<footfetish> hi everyone. I have a question here. I use ubuntustudio on my laptop. Is it possible to install the unity desktop? and choose which enviroment to go to at login? thanks
<footfetish> ok i guess i got the answer
<holstein> footfetish: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111400/can-i-install-unity-aside-with-xfce-and-switch-them-as-i-want
<holstein> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<Patero-ng> tell me what time is it in scotland
<NKStudio> Good morning!
<cfhowlett> NKStudio, umm - greetings.  8:28 PM here in Beijing but --- greetings!
<NKStudio> he Festige the ppa is updated to version Precise Pangolin. I use ubuntustudio 13:10 - Saucy - and I can not use festige. Does anyone have any solution or some other host to tell me??
<NKStudio> The Festige the ppa is updated to version Precise Pangolin. I use ubuntustudio 13:10 - Saucy - and I can not use festige. Does anyone have any solution or some other host to tell me??
<cfhowlett> NKStudio, as it's a ppa, it's not officially supported.  best you ask the ppa managers for help
<NKStudio> But you have to indicate some other host me?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-23
<THEYHIS> sup
<ScabbyMadman> Anyone know how I can adjust the bps when ripping songs with rhythmbox
<ScabbyMadman> ?
<ScabbyMadman> the settings box is greyed out on my system
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-16
<theo_> Oshawa
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-17
<studio-user848> ciao ma perche non mi va ububtu da chiavetta
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-18
<kidx> question with ubuntu studio can i seperate my audio
<holstein> seperate your audio? you mean, you have a video? and you want to "strip" the audio? or you have stereo audio file and you want to split right and left? or, you have a multitrack audio file and want to "mix" it?
<holstein> kidx: ^
<ObrienDave> holstein, too much english at one time ;P
<kidx> I wanan split mumble speperate from anything and have them seperate in obs
<kidx> seperate source
<kidx> thats all i wanan do is have channels
<holstein> kidx: you want to split mumble? from the client?
<ObrienDave> then you would need a multi-track source. trying to do that from a 2 channel stereo source is next to impossible
<holstein> kidx: you'll have to see how mumble sends things, but, you can use something as simple as pavucontrol to route audio like that
<holstein> !infor pavucontrol
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> that will get mumble seperated out.. whatever mumble does is what you can do with its audio.. if its in one channel, or 2, then, you ask mumble how you can seperate folks out like that
<hexis> hello
<hexis> i need some help
<ws_> ni hao
<ccaesar> algum brazuca aqui? / any brazilians here?
<holstein> ccaesar: not as far as i know.. check for a localized channel, or, try #opensourcemusicians
<ccaesar> tnx! :))
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Unit193> Awwwh.
<ccaesar> hey there people, how are ya? I'm having problems to install Ubuntu Studio, anybody can help me?
<Jmainguy> ccaesar: what issues are you having
<Jmainguy> your best bet is to ask, and then stick around until someone answers
<ccaesar> well, here it is: i made a boot disk on my pendrive - so I'm running from there right now - and when I try to install, he says that having a problem with GRUB
<ccaesar> and then it stops
<ccaesar> maybe I need to do another bootable pendrive?
<Jmainguy> ccaesar: sounds like it
<Jmainguy> dd if=theiso of=pendrive
<Jmainguy> replace theiso and pendrive with their actual values
<Jmainguy> of=/dev/sdb or something like that prolly
<ccaesar> I'm kinda new, so I don't get it HAHAHA sorry
<ccaesar> I'm trying to do the installation one more time
<Jmainguy> no worries
<Jmainguy> sure
<Jmainguy> dd is a scary command if your not used to it
<Jmainguy> so maybe dont use it afterall
<ccaesar> okidoki
<Jmainguy> you creating the pendrive on windows or linux
<ccaesar> Linux
<Jmainguy> k
<ccaesar> on ubuntu
<Jmainguy> ls /dev/sd*
<Jmainguy> see what shows up, then you can use fdisk to check the size of the drives it finds
<Jmainguy> what tutorial for creating the pendrive are you using
<ccaesar> I used the bootable disk creator on Ubuntu
<Jmainguy> ah cool
<Jmainguy> thats prolly a good way to do it
<ccaesar> here it is: he says that doesn't install grub on /target
<Jmainguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<Jmainguy> that answer with 100 upvotes is a good one
<Jmainguy> unetbootin, or try doing it via command line
<ccaesar> so tell me something: i already format my hd, so i just can start by pendrive... so I'll need another computer to create another bootable pendrive?
<Jmainguy> uh
<Jmainguy> if you have nothing to boot into, yeah
<ccaesar> ok man, thanks a lot!
<Jmainguy> if you can get a live disk working with your pendrive
<Jmainguy> you can create the iso after booting into the pendrive
<Jmainguy> sure, good luck man
<ccaesar> if I use another pendrive in another port I can do it, right?
<Jmainguy> yeah
<ccaesar> so I'll do that!
<Jmainguy> have on in there to boot
<ccaesar> thanks Jmainguy
<Jmainguy> plug other in after boot
<Jmainguy> otherwise it might get confused on which one to boot into
<ccaesar> yep
<ccaesar> well, I'll try and i came back to say if it works
<ccaesar> :))
<Jmainguy> =), gl
<ubuntu-studio> Anyone here uses Ubuntu Studio with Unity?
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-19
<belalobo> hello everyone! I just reebooted my laptop and the windows appeared in a strange way not showing the x to close them for example. any help on how to fix this please_ thanks
<exxxit> hi everyone. Upon booting my laotop this morning i noticed the windows do not show the X to close them. the grafical interface is a bit strange. any help on how to fix this please? thanks
<exxxit> laptop*
<exxxit> also I cannot change desktops
<exxxit> nor resize windows
<exxxit> Hello everyone! I was here earlier but had to leave. This morning upon booting my laptop I noticed I had no x on all windows to close them, cannot resize them either or change desktops. Can anyone please help me fix this? thanks
<holstein> exxxit: hello
<holstein> exxxit: sounds to me like, you may have tried to implement compiz? or something that broke your window decorations?
<exxxit> hello
<exxxit> no not at all been there before
<exxxit> no playing with compiz again
<holstein> 13:34 < exxxit> no not at all been there before
<holstein> so, they have *never* been there?
<holstein> regardless.. this is what i would do
<holstein> i would test with the guest account, and/or another user account.. if all is well there, i know the system is *not* broken, and i go to resetting my users configs for the desktop
<exxxit> ok i'll try looging in as another user
<exxxit> I'll be back in a sec
<holstein> try as the guest user, and see if all is well, and if so, consider just simply resetting your configs..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings for example, is how to reset the panel
<holstein> for me, i would simly move or rename  ~/.config/xfce4
<holstein> i would then, relog and make sure that all is well, and go from there with a default setup
<exxxit> hey I'm back
<exxxit> all is well when i log in as another user
<holstein> sure. so, you can move on to the other text i have posted above that explians what i would do to reset the "broken" configs
<holstein> exxxit: you know that its *not* an issue (very likely, at least) with the main system.. no need to "sudo" do *anything*, or remove, reinstall, break, add, any system packages or configs
<exxxit> so in the link you sent me there is an option to do it all in one line on the cli
<holstein> exxxit: sure
<exxxit> I think I can use that
<holstein> exxxit: do what you like
<holstein> exxxit: what *is* suggest is, *not* rm'ing anything
<holstein> no need to
<holstein> just simply move, or rename it
<exxxit> so I should just rename the folder xfce4?
<holstein> you can do that from a live CD, if you have no UI.. or the terminal.. literally any way you feel comfortable to reset the configs
<holstein> exxxit: you shoud read about, and understand what renaming that directory does
<holstein> exxxit: there is no "should".. just your broken config, and ways to resolve the issue
<exxxit> I'm a bit stuck my browser does not show properly
<holstein> exxxit: one easy way to reset that, and be able to revert is, just simply move or rename that config for xfce
<holstein> exxxit: as i said, you can do this from a live cd, or the terminal, or tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<exxxit> so I'll just rename it log out and them back in?
<holstein> exxxit: if thats the way you want to proceed, sure
<holstein> exxxit: that will make the system create a new fresh config for *all* of the xfce elements that are broken for you
<holstein> exxxit: and, you will still have the current settings in the renamed directory
<exxxit> ok and them I can calmly set it up again
<exxxit> okok I think I got it
<exxxit> I'll give it a try
<holstein> exxxit: i cant speak for your demeanor, during the process, but, yes..
<exxxit> do I have to do it on the TTY?
<holstein> you can either, find that, actually, this *doesnt* "Fix" anything, and you can easilly revert to exactly what you have now
<holstein> or, you will find it does fix the issue, andyou can put parts of the config back, or do what you like
<exxxit> ok
<holstein> if you do *exaxctly* the same, you can likely break it in the same way you did last time, so be aware
<exxxit> yes i understand
<exxxit> just one more question i have two folders one named xfce4 and xfce4-session
<exxxit> anything to do with that?
<exxxit> still not getting the x in the windows but the desktop seems to have reverted to the original state
<exxxit> half of ot
<exxxit> half of it
<exxxit> does that all in one line command take a long time to execute?
<exxxit> i get a : respawning too fast, stopped message
<holstein> 14:05 [freenode] -exxxit(~beka@109.49.148.222)- hi again the problme seems to be half fixed or so
<holstein> exxxit: what did you rename?
<exxxit> i renamed xfce4
<holstein> exxxit: you mean, ~/.config/fxce4 ?
<exxxit> yes
<holstein> exxxit: the path is important..
<exxxit> yes i deleted xfce4
<exxxit> not fxce4
<exxxit> in the ~/.config  folder
<exxxit> I tried renaming it
<exxxit> now I have just deleted it
<holstein> deleted? or renamed? becuase, i personally specifically suggested *not* deleting it
<exxxit> already done that ... :/ deleted
<exxxit> I deleted logged out and back in again
<holstein> sure.. so, you should get a default one..
<exxxit> yes I should
<holstein> and now, with no way to revert
<holstein> since, you did something on your own, which is fine.. im just making you aware that you cant revert now.. as i was leaving you a way to do so
<exxxit> but the desktop now seems like a mix of what I had and a freash install
<exxxit> and the coommand does not exit
<holstein> exxxit: i may move the *entire* ~/.config and see if that solved the problem
<holstein> exxxit: what command?
<exxxit> the long command on the link
<exxxit> xfce4-panel --quit ; pkill xfconfd ; rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml ; xfce4-panel;
<exxxit> i'm getting this: init: indicator-sound respawning too fast, stopped
<exxxit> with no exit
<holstein> exxxit: thats *Just* an example
<exxxit> hum..
<holstein> exxxit: thats specifically for the panel
<holstein> exxxit: not your problem at all
<exxxit> oh ok great
<exxxit> :p
<holstein> exxxit: i suggested the *entire* ~/.config/xfce4 directory
<holstein> which included that reset for the panel
<holstein> exxxit: i dont suggest that you need to kill and restart the panel
<holstein> exxxit: you just need to identify what is broken in your config, and let a new config respawn
<exxxit> I dont mind gwtting the fresh look again on the desktop
<exxxit> getting*
<holstein> exxxit: one *easy* and quick way to see if this is *even* the issue is, to simly move or rename the *entire* ~/.config
<exxxit> what should I delete?
<holstein> exxxit: *nothing*
<holstein> exxxit: i *never* said delete anything.. i actually specifically still suggest that you dont need to delete anything
<exxxit> so i should call the ~/.config folder something like ~/.config2? for ex?
<holstein> exxxit: you can simply move or rename the config directory
<holstein> exxxit: you can simpley move it.. out of where it is.. or rename it literally whatever you like
<exxxit> so I rename or mv the ~/.config directory log out and then back in?
<exxxit> thats it?
<holstein> exxxit: friend.. in order to get a new one to respawn, thats how
<exxxit> ok
<holstein> exxxit: im not suggesting this is a "fix" at all.. its a way to see if your issue is isolated in the ~/.config
<exxxit> ok I'll try now
<holstein> exxxit: its the way i would go about isolating that and testing.. and since i havent deleted anything, i can revert.. so there is no issue
<mauro> I was exxxit
<mauro> with the issue on xfce4
<mauro> I'm giving up
<mauro> This is time consuming and I dont even know how I got here
<holstein> mauro: cool.. let a volunteer know if they can assist.. and try #xubuntu if the channel is slow
<mauro> its frustrating
<holstein> yup.. it can be
<holstein> i say, plan having good backups, and ways to revert..
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-20
<studio-user133> thanks for this distribution
<studio-user133> but i think i need more powerfull pc 1100mb ddr p4 2,5ghz 64mb ati
<erbur> what are you doing with your studio ?
<Unit193> Yes, yes you do.
<lainaudio> hello, i need some help to finde the truth about flash player
<lainaudio> my friend have mint and can use it
<lainaudio> i already got apt flashplayer
<Boscop> hi
<holstein> o/
<Boscop> holstein: i put ubuntu studio on a bootable usb pen drive but my laptop can't boot it. it just shows a "_" on a black screen when booting from it, which then moves down a couple lines, then it falls back to booting from the default internal drive
<Boscop> why is that?
<holstein> Boscop: i can list why i think it might be, and you can run them down
<Boscop> ok
<holstein> first, dont assume that its an issue with ubuntustudio.. i *know* the 14.04 iso boots from usb like that, since, i have personally used it that way
<holstein> you can take the stick to another machine to test.. you can test the md5 sum of the iso downloaded
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> you can run an integrity check on the stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<Boscop> holstein: i downloaded the torrent so it checked it automatically
<holstein> what i usually do is just take the stick to a machine that i *know* works, and boots USB sticks.. i format the stick, fresh, and use unetbootin ,since i know that works, and how it works
<holstein> Boscop: sure, i understand, and you can go through these, and test as you please
<Boscop> i used rufus
<holstein> Boscop: that tests *only* the downloaded md5..
<holstein> the downloaded iso. not the stick, or your bios, or hardware.. etc..
<Boscop> holstein: how can i test it on the stick?
<Boscop> if i doN't have ubuntu
<Boscop> this menu doesn't appear
<holstein> Boscop: sure, i get that, but, you cant assume that its an issue with the ubuntustudio iso, either
<Boscop> holstein: so how can i test the stick if it doesn't boot?
<Boscop> holstein: maybe it's the wrong iso? ubuntustudio-14.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<Boscop> i don't have amd, but 64 bit
<holstein> Boscop: how i test it is, i take the stick to a machine that i *know* boots usb sticks
<holstein> from that test, i then can see the stick, either, boot on the hardware that i know supports usb boot, or it fails again, and i can work with the stick to make it work on the known good scenario
<Boscop> holstein: i know this laptop boots usb sticks because i used this stick to isntall windows 8
<holstein> if i dont have that luxury, then, i start at the beginning, and test
<Boscop> that's the only laptop i have
<holstein> sure, i understand that
<holstein> but, you want to check and see that the stick is good, and booting
<holstein> Boscop: have you tried creating the stick with unetbootin? or another tool?
<holstein> i would simply, format my stick, fresh, and remake it with a different tool..
<Boscop> holstein: ok, i'll try unetbootin, would you use 14.04.1 or 14.10?
<holstein> Boscop: personally, i use the LTS, but, either
<holstein> at this point, if i didnt want 14.04,  would just get 15.04.. but, thats just me, and 15.04 is not supported or released yet
<Boscop> but once the next LTS comes out, can't the system be updated to that?
<holstein> Boscop: depends
<Boscop> or can you only go from another LTS to a newer LTS?
<holstein> Boscop: there are lots of reasons your hardware may not support the next LTS, and an upgrade may not be possible, recommended, or "easy"
<holstein> Boscop: no
<holstein> Boscop: you can do what you like
<Boscop> so why not choose the newest?
<holstein> Boscop: you can go 14.04 to 14.10.. but, personaly , i dont do that..
<holstein> i maintaing "good" backups, and fresh install
<Boscop> no, it's a fresh install
<Boscop> so why should i not use 14.10?
<holstein> i have 2 partitions, i run LTS, on the other partition, i have the previous "known good" LTS
<holstein> Boscop: i never said you shouldnt use 14.10
<Boscop> holstein: why fresh install instead of update?
<holstein> waht im saying is, at this time, 15.04 is release in april. and 14.10 is EOL in july, so, if im personally choosing between 14.10 or 15.04, i would choose 15.04, even though its not released yet
<holstein> but, that is a risk, and i understand and accept that risk, personally, and understand its not officially supported yet
<Boscop> holstein: but it will continue to be updated until it's released, if i install it now?
<holstein> Boscop: for me, an "upgrade" like that.. from say, 14.10 to 15.04.. i get no live environment testing.. so, i dont konw if my hardware supports 15.04 til i "hit the button"
<holstein> then, when i hit the button, best case scenario, my machine sits there for about 6 hours, and downloads all it needs, and nothing breaks in the update
<holstein> otherwise, i *already* have all my backups in place, and a fresh install takes me about 20 minutes
<holstein> so, i personally, prefer to run the live iso for the next version, test my hardware with the new kernel and software, and install fresh. as i feel its safer, and takes less time.. safe/more predictable
<holstein> Boscop: you *can* install 14.10 right now, and upgrade to 15.04 when released. you can do what you like
<holstein> i prefer, and use the LTS's for audio production.. i want/need the stable/predictable environment over the newer package versions and features.. and i want to set the machine up once every 2 or so years, or less.. rather than every 6 months
<Boscop> holstein: in the past i used ubuntu and always updated, it became slower and slower with every release. can this be prevented with fresh installs?
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<Boscop> yeah, i'm also mainly gonna use it for audio production and live perf and need low latency and stability
<holstein> Boscop: it *will* updatel. there is no issue with the upgrades.. they work
<holstein> they just work in a fashion that i prefer using fresh installs. i find it takes less time, and is "better" for me
<Boscop> holstein: how do you organize your files so you can easily do fresh installs. separate home partition?
<holstein> Boscop: manually
<holstein> Boscop: seperate home is not a backup
<holstein> *all* hard drives fail, so, i just plan for that, and im ready for anything
<Boscop> holstein: will the ubuntu studio installer ask for drive encryption or separate home partition?
<holstein> Boscop: i dont do encryption with audio procuction
<holstein> the overhead is unwanted
<holstein> otherwise, you can implent whatever you need, since its the same as ubuntu and xubuntu
<holstein> you can use the mini iso to get a base install setup as you please, and add what you want
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> or, you can install main ubuntu, and just add what you are wanting to using from ubuntustudio..
<Boscop> holstein: but i want the low latency kernel
<holstein> Boscop: sure, its in the repos
<holstein> Boscop: you can add that to *any* stock, official ubuntu flavor, such as main ubuntu
<Boscop> how?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<Boscop> that's it?
<holstein> or, search the package manager of your choice, for lowlatency
<holstein> or, synaptic..
<holstein> ect..
<holstein> however you install software
<Boscop> i don't have to recompile the kernel?
<holstein> Boscop: no
<Boscop> ah
<holstein> Boscop: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> Boscop: the flavors are bound to use stock packages from the repos.. *all* the software in ubuntustudio is in the main repos
<holstein> that kernel, as well as *all* kernels all the flavors ship with, or have availabe, are available to *all* flavors
<holstein> if you want something from kubuntu, you install it in lubuntu, for example.. you dont need to add a source. the sources are the official ubuntu sources. they are *all* ubuntu
<Boscop> holstein: will the latency be as low as asio on windows?
<holstein> Boscop: ?
<holstein> Boscop: nothing about linux is preventing anyting related to your latency performing better.. or worse, for that matter
<Boscop> holstein: audio latency. how low can it go?
<holstein> the issue is, the variables
<holstein> you have hardware that specifically promised you windows support
<holstein> so, you cant expect "magic" from linux
<holstein> also, do you really need low latency?
<Boscop> holstein: yes
<holstein> most folks just chase that word around, like a buzz word
<holstein> there are only 2 cases in which you need it. and if you do, you do
<Boscop> i need low latency for live improvisational audio performance
<holstein> you need it for live effects processing, and for realtime instruments
<Boscop> yes
<holstein> depending, you may not need it for "live audio performances".. depends
<Boscop> i also have several inputs that need to be processed in real-time
<holstein> but, i dont need to get into that.. either you do, or you dont
<holstein> and thats for you to decide
<holstein> but, linux is not magic.. software wont make your hardware any "better"
<Boscop> i have good hardware
<holstein> what have i personally found? that i can get lower latency with some hardware, and not with other hardware
<holstein> Boscop: sure.. you 'll note i *never* said anything about quality of hardware
<holstein> Boscop: what im talking about is linux support
<holstein> either is supports linux well, or not
<holstein> you are free to try it live and see
<Boscop> is there an ubuntu installer that installs a minimal system but the installer itself isn't minimal and allows drive encryption, separate home partition etc?
<Boscop> only install what you need
<holstein> Boscop: sure, i linked it.. and i'll link it again
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> but, encryption will likely increase latency, or can
<Boscop> the lubuntu minimal was very basic
<holstein> you need to conider not using encryption, but, a stock, simple setup
<Boscop> holstein: why?
<holstein> Boscop: it has overhead..
<Boscop> it's all in ram
<holstein> and, you dont need it
<holstein> encryption doesnt faciliate what you are trying to do, and you dont need it
<Boscop> i need it for other reasons
<holstein> i would dual boot, if you *must* have encryption for some reason.. otherwise, it has factual overhead..
<Boscop> but once the drive is decrypted it shouldn't cause any overhead, right?
<holstein> i would have the encryption on another install of linux and another stock parition for audio production
<Boscop> because all the runtime data is in ram
<holstein> Boscop: AFAIK< no
<holstein> Boscop: thats why im saying that
<holstein> Boscop: and thats what i have read, and always done, and experienced
<holstein> Boscop: you can setup what you like, and are welcome to
<Boscop> where does the overhead come from then?
<holstein> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=disk+encryption
<holstein> Boscop: im not an expert on disk encryption
<holstein> Boscop: im just a guy with 1.2ms latency
<Boscop> is there something like Latency Monitor where i can see how many msec all the drivers take at most to execute?
<holstein> Boscop: if you want faster latency,  do stock, without encryption.. and encrypt *another* install for your needs
<Boscop> ok
<holstein> Boscop: noo
<holstein> Boscop: AFAIK, no.. but, anyone can make that tool.. like the manufacturer of your audio hardwqare
<Boscop> so how will i know which drivers slow it down?
<holstein> there are many benchmarking tools
<holstein> Boscop: linux is modular
<holstein> Boscop: it has the drivers it needs..
<Boscop> yes but wifi drivers might slow things down
<holstein> what do i do? i physically remove hardware i dont need for the audio production environment
<holstein> Boscop: do they?
<holstein> Boscop: check and see.. i find that is not the case
<Boscop> check how?
<holstein> Boscop: i find that, encryption slowed me down and not wifi drivers
<Boscop> how can i measure how long the drivers take?
<holstein> Boscop: , but, you can ask in *any* general linux channel or forum
<holstein> Boscop: this is specific to ubuntustudio.. not kernel module loading
<holstein> Boscop: but, its not like windows.. where software and drivers and services cann "bog" the system down
<holstein> its different than that
<holstein> i suggest using the system, testing your latency, and address what you need, as needed
<Boscop> so if i use the low latency kernel they won't interfere?
<holstein> you can always simply disable the wifi chip in the bios, or turn it off
<holstein> Boscop: im not able to promise you that, friend
<holstein> Boscop: i can say, just turn the thing off, if you feel its interfering. by that physicaly first hand, acutal test, you'll see
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<holstein> Boscop: you can blacklist the kernel module from the setup.. or disble the chip in the bios
<holstein> Boscop: the linux kernel is different than windows
<Boscop> ok
<Boscop> i tried with minimalCD and unetbootin, same result
<Boscop> it doesn't boot
<holstein> what did work?
<Boscop> only cursor blinking and then falls back to booting windows
<holstein> just windows 8?
<Boscop> holstein: installing windows worked
<holstein> are you sure the hardwqare supports booting the stick you are making? and linux?
<Boscop> yes
<holstein> Boscop: how?
<Boscop> i used the same stick
<Boscop> and why wouldn't it support linux?
<holstein> Boscop: sure, with the windows installer, though... thats not linux, or a test that provides data that the hardware supporst linux.. do you have data like that?
<Boscop> i just bought the laptop
<holstein> Boscop: ?
<holstein> Boscop: becuase, its not promised to..
<holstein> Boscop: its a windows laptop.. it doenst say it supports linux.. if it did, it would and can
<Boscop> it's  i7-4720HQ
<holstein> nothing about linux is preventing that.. but, there are things the hardware can have in place that can block linux, or it can just not supprot it
<holstein> Boscop: sure.. and, did they say they support linux?
<Boscop> no, but who says that?
<holstein> Boscop: have you ever ran linux on it? has it booted linux live iso's?
<Boscop> no
<holstein> Boscop: ideally, the creator of the hardware would
<Boscop> it came without OS
<holstein> since, *all* of linux is open for them to support, if they choose.. but, they likely didnt promise you that
<holstein> Boscop: all im saying is, if that machine *cant* ever boot linux.. nothing is broken.. they never promise you it would
<Boscop> but how rare is that?
<holstein> Boscop: ?
<Boscop> is my hw too new?
<holstein> the age is irrelevant
<holstein> *anyone* can support linux.. anytime
<holstein> its completely open
<Boscop> i didn't know there was HW that didn't support linux
<holstein> its common for hardware to not support linux
<Boscop> :(
<Boscop> so what should i do now?
<holstein> Boscop: theres lots of hardware that doesnts support things
<Boscop> how can i find out?
<holstein> Boscop: try installing, for example, iOS on that ;) you'd quickly see that its not supporting iOS
<holstein> Boscop: i find out *before* purchase.. or i buy with linux preloaded, and with a promise of linux support
<Boscop> did they actively try to prevent linux from running on it?
<holstein> but, you may just have to "Fiddle" withe the bios
<holstein> Boscop: i dont know, friend.. i didnt make the hardware
<Boscop> does it mean it won't even run in virtualbox?
<holstein> Boscop: again, i dont know.. but, you dont do audio production virtualized
<Boscop> i mean if the HW doesn't run linux, does it mean they did something to actively prevent that?
<holstein> anyways, you dont know that this is the case..
<holstein> Boscop: i dont know. but, they are welcome to actively support linux.. many vendors do
<Boscop> if the HW currently doesn'T support linux, can there still be a hack/workaround that makes linux run on it? like with the BIOS?
<holstein> Boscop: think of it this way.. a team of experts were hired, and likely worked years to make sure windows shipped and ran flawlessly on that hardware.. not with linux.. when you want to run linux, or *any* thing they didt promise support for, you take that reponsibility on
<holstein> Boscop: im *not* saying your hardware doesnt support linux.. im saying, thats a possible reason why you are having issues
<holstein> Boscop: could be the bios is not allowing it.. could be safe boot.. or something the vendor did to lock it to windows
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> Boscop: the best "hack/workaround" would be, the vendor supports linux.. they are welcome to.. its all open
<Boscop> it's a clevo laptop
<holstein> sure
<holstein> doenst matter.. *all* hardwarew vendors are free and welcome to support linux
<holstein> nothing here is preventing that.. nothing with the linux kernel. all the source is open and freely available
<Boscop> i know
<holstein> if they didnt take advanatage of that, and promise you support, then, it may not work as well for you
<fratto> Sorry, can I ask a ( maybe ) silly question? Did you fisrt tried to boot Ubuntu Studio or any other Ubuntu linux from a pendrive ?   ( http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ )
<holstein> yeah, i would try a few different stick making programs ^
<holstein> wont hurt
<holstein> i would read around in my bios, and see if i have "safe boot" or uefi options i can disable
<Boscop> holstein: UEFI boot is disabled (i didn't change it)
<holstein> sure.. and again, that may or may not be the issue
<Boscop> should i try with it enabled?
<fratto> Boscop: See if this video tutorial can help:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzUKCApxfRw
<holstein> i just like to stick to the facts.. folks *do* boot that live iso.. i boot it. the 14.04 one has booted for me often.. from USB
<holstein> Boscop: uefi is not something that facilitates the booting of USB sticks
<holstein> Boscop: are you formatting the stick?
<Boscop> i formatted it as fat32 before i used unetbootin
<fratto> In the video, they boot fron a DVD to install linux in UEFI Mode...
<Boscop> what's the advantage of turning on UEFI boot?
<holstein> just that.. having uefi
<Boscop> what for?
<holstein> it wont faciliate booting linux or usb sticks
<holstein> Boscop: for uefi
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Boscop> will it influence how the os runs?
<holstein> Boscop: it can
<holstein> Boscop: it can make them *not* run.. or break things.. or faciliate the implementation of things..
<holstein> i would get *any* other PC.. nexts door.. at a friends house.. at the store.. and see that stick boot on it
<holstein> then, you are not asking so many questions at once.. now, you dont have any known-good variables
<holstein> they are *all* just variables.. the bios, the usb stick.. the iso.. you say, you dont want to check the md5 sums, since the torrent client "did it for you"..
<holstein> could be any " link in the chain"
<holstein> what i do is just keep moving, and keep trying things.. since, its new hardware to me, as i see it is to you, and i dont know what is what, and how it works
<holstein> im recently got a "new" laptop from my sister, that have UEFI, and that was causing issues with my live usb stick booting.. but i was able to work around it, in a way  that was acceptable
<holstein> but, i was looking into this *before* purchasing it from her. since, i wanted to know that it supported linux before i ended up stuck with it, and a harder job than i want
<holstein> its up to me to support linux on that hardware.. since dell didnt promise they would
<holstein> could be, you are booting a GPT stick, and the bios, or linux doenst "like" that
<holstein> could be its msdos, and it should be GPT.. or the iso is corrupt, or the stick is bad..
<holstein> or, it kernel panics before showing the grub screen.. or the GPU doesnt support linux
<holstein> Boscop: good luck, and might i suggest, just stepping back to the main ubuntu iso, and #ubuntu since there will be more users there, and a larger user base
<holstein> Boscop: you may acutally find someone running ubuntu on that hardware that way, that can help you
<holstein> we dont do anything specific here with ubuntustudio that will break anything, once you sort out your hardware issue there, assuming its a hardware issue..
<holstein> i think going upstream to a larger community is the shortest path to you getting linux booting live on your hardware.. cheers!
<Boscop> ok
<Boscop> thanks a lot for all the help :)
<Smeths> Hello
<holstein> o/
<clara_> hey
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-21
<FKorstyZZ> Welcome
<FKorstyZZ> Halo
<dpakkia> ciao
<dpakkia> hallo
<dpakkia> hello
<eriberto> someone speake spanish
<eriberto> The thing is i m instaling ubunto studio 14. en my pcis a little slow
<eriberto> now, what can i do
<Bernhard_L> Hello you. Problem with hysdrogen.
<Bernhard_L> CAnnot completely mute instruments.
<Bernhard_L> Why is it?
<holstein> i will need more information
<holstein> i assume you mean the hydrogen drum machine?
<holstein> the virtual drum machine?
<holstein> and how are you listening to what exactly? and how/why are you muting what where?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: ^
<Bernhard_L> I try to capture i.e. the snare with Ardour. And not the whole drumline.
<holstein> sure
<Bernhard_L> To give it a seperate flange.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: in hydrogen, you can seperate the outputs.. a channel per instrument
<holstein> i would do it that way, and route what you like where you like
<Bernhard_L> And if i hit the solo button, then the other instruments are only lowered a littel.
<holstein> rather than, a stereo sum and muting in hydrogen
<holstein> Bernhard_L: sure. please use seperate outputs per instrument, and route them as you please to ardour
<Bernhard_L> Yes muting in hydrogen does not work.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: i understand that, friend
<Bernhard_L> How can a
<holstein> Bernhard_L: please, *dont* use mute like that
<Bernhard_L> holstein, how can I do this?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: in the menu, in hydrogen, as i state above, you will see how to give *each* instrument a seperate output channel
<holstein> Bernhard_L: you can then route the snare, seperate, as you please. and want
<holstein> without the need for mute
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I gonna look.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, wow, great.
<holstein> thats a "better" way to input into ardour, anyway
<holstein> arguably..
<holstein> its preferable, since, you can "render" the same from ardour that would be rendered with the stereo output from hydrogen, but, you have more granular control over the mix, before its rendered from ardour
<Bernhard_L> holstein, thank you.
<rich_> Problem with Reaper crashing after the completion of a render.  I am new to reaper in linux. Is there an easy fix?
<rich_> error not just in render. error reads, can be caused by a problem or a deficiency in Wine.
<ObrienDave> you might ask in #winehq
<rich_> yes, reading there as well as reapers wiki as I monitor here.
<studio-user712> hello?
<rich_> .
<studio-user712> I'm new in ubuntu-studio
<studio-user712> and I like it so much
<rich_> welcome, jump in the water is fine.  but deep.
<studio-user712> is this like a chat of the ubuntu- studio-users?
<rich_> a lot like that if you want it to be.
<rich_> life is abstract.
<studio-user712> :)
<rich_> don't mind my silence studio-user712 . I am working in the other monitor.
<studio-user712> ok
<ObrienDave> it is more of a support channel rather than idle chat
<studio-user712> well, I thing I have no quests
<rich_> Does that mean we are screwing with someones pretty log file ObrienDave ?
<rich_> I like studio and it's defaults.  Kind of surprised that it was written with xfce as the desktop and not kde.
<ObrienDave> xfce is 'lighter' than kde
<rich_> yes but audio, video, photography, and publishing people all have powerful desktops
<Jmainguy> I run xfce on mine
<Jmainguy> its a pentium 4, 3.0ghz
<Jmainguy> if I have chromium open it crawls
<rich_> I am still setting up studio here.  what is Ubuntu's gui answer to inxi ? I forgot.
<Jmainguy> but if I just have patchage and some guitar effects it gets by
<Jmainguy> I really should upgrade the box
<rich_> build your own putter is again the way to go. component prices have come down in relation to built boxes.
<rich_> The answer to my question is "hardinfo"
<rich_> just a i5-4690 here Jmainguy quad core 3.5 gig
<Jmainguy> nice
<Jmainguy> yeah I am thinking of buying an adapter for my work laptop
<Jmainguy> and just running ubuntu studio in dual boot for when I want to do music stuff
<rich_> with a pro ssd drive to make it fast. spinners for archives.
<Jmainguy> I got a emu 1616m box I need to plug into the puter
<rich_> I run two distro's on the ssd drive and a spinner for windows.
<rich_> that emu is a lot like my rme multiface, right?
<holstein> i dont want to track audio to an ssd
<holstein> its not specifically helpful, since, i dont need the increase in performance and speed for that work flow
<Jmainguy> yeah, its awesine for audio
<holstein> accessing samples would ne noticable
<Jmainguy> and I can plug my guitar into it, and have ubuntu studio act as a guitar pedal
<rich_> I agree on keeping the audio on spinners until you get to a critical number of tracks. I seldom run more than 4.
<holstein> if you need more speed, you need more speed
<holstein> i dont
<holstein> but, the price is more comparable, as well
<rich_> It is so nice about hard drive prices. I can finally quit burning dvd's
<holstein> i still burn sessions to bluray
<holstein> its nice to have them in a different location.. the 3 2 1 rule
<holstein> putting them on another hard drive doesnt protect from everything
<rich_> I stopped all dvd burning and went to a linux lvm based nas.
<holstein> if i need a DVD, i burn one
<holstein> a "Nas" doesnt address everything a simple DVD can
<holstein> if you want/need something offsite
<Jmainguy> remote server
<holstein> remote server can..
<rich_> linux partitioned as lvm allows for a mirror to a second drive without even playing the raid game.
<holstein> sure
<Jmainguy> use owncloud, and it manages backing up to your own external cloud
<holstein> none of which do anything offsite
<Jmainguy> you can do software raid without lvm as well
<Jmainguy> but yeah, backing up to an external server is my personal preference
<holstein> if its "sensitive", it may not be preferred.. depends
<Jmainguy> if you control the external server
<rich_> want offsite? a quad core raspberry pi burning 3 watts is a perfect cloud. www.peetbog.com  I use ssh to access it.
<holstein> certainly fine for audio sessions.. but, they are large.. and if you pay for transfer, then it can add up
<Jmainguy> yeah, I use a cheap dedi with hetzner
<holstein> rich_: if i need offsite, i use offsite
<Jmainguy> 10tb of traffic a month included, 6tb, 32 gig of ram, all for about $40 usd
<holstein> im just saying, using a nas, or raid, facilitates what it facilitates.. its not a "backup" if the facility burns down
<holstein> Jmainguy: yeah, thats not bad
<Jmainguy> or burglars
<rich_> offsite to me means locked and fireproof. not a second address.
<holstein> yup ^
<holstein> rich_: sure.. offsite to you, should mean, just that
<Jmainguy> offsite is definitly a second address
<holstein> rich_: its also not "Fireproof"..
<Jmainguy> backing up to another computer in your house is a step in the right direction though for sure
<holstein> rich_: its not advertised to be.. you'll mirror at another location, and hope both dont burn at  same time.. or get stolen
<Jmainguy> thats the idea, its unlikley both die in the same day
<holstein> yup
<Jmainguy> it is of course a possibility
<Jmainguy> but lower
<holstein> likely "good enough"..
<holstein> its enough of a possibility to not assume its "bullet proof".. knowing facts, and not expecting magic is important
<rich_> I need to keep moving more secure.  I sure am better than when I was tossing dvd's around the studio.
<Jmainguy> yeah for sure
<holstein> something that specificall facilitates security is key
<holstein> it *can* be safer to "toss a DVD around the studio" than put them up somewhere not secure
<rich_> It is nice that burglers will go for the tablets and screens and not worry about desktops and media these days.  oh and number one they go for guns.
<Jmainguy> true
<holstein> sure, but, again, thats an assumption
<Jmainguy> yup
<holstein> you cant base a level of security on an assumption
<Jmainguy> eh
<Jmainguy> all of security relies on assumptions I would argue
<holstein> "security through obscurity" as they say, is no security at all
<rich_> I am pretty sure that all burglers will first go looking under the stairs to the basement.
<holstein> though, its something to put in the loop, when possible.. to not be "low hanging fruit"
<Jmainguy> yup
<holstein> rich_: sure.. but, thats the issue.. "pretty sure"
<holstein> rich_: you cant assume that, and if you do, you can be wrong. and there will be *nothing* to do to address the issue, if you were wrong, which is plausible
<Jmainguy> everyone has different needs for stuff as well
<holstein> yup
<rich_> yea,
<holstein> its always a balance
<rich_> time to finish the wifi link to my rental house garage I guess.
<Jmainguy> =)
<rich_> well back to fighting the grimm reaper in red wine sauce. catch you all later.
<Jmainguy> take care man
<Guest6649> Hi...I'm a TOTAL newbie - so forgive me.  I'm trying to resolve issues with Jack disabling audio in other applications, and also with Jack NOT recording audio in Ardour.
<OvenWerks> Guest6649: Jack is supposed to disable audio in other programs. The Pulse->jack bridge will send audio to jack, but the jack sink needs to made default.
<Guest6649> So are you saying Jack can only be used with one application at a time?
<OvenWerks> Guest6649: not at all. Just all the applications have to use jack as their output.
<OvenWerks> The default audio server is pulse, which mixes all the outputs into one output.
<Guest6649> So does that mean that when I watch YouTube, I have to configure Jack to run with my internet browser?
<OvenWerks> When Jack starts it steals the audio device from pulse and so pulse can't do that.
<Guest6649> Can I disable Pulse?
<OvenWerks> There is included the pulse->jack brideg which lets pulse see jack as it's output device.
<Guest6649> Where do I find that bridge...and how do I configure it?
<OvenWerks> So instead of setting the audio device in pulse for output use jacksink
<OvenWerks> Assuming you started jack using qjackctl, you should find in the connections panel that pulse is already there
<Guest6649> I'm opening Ardour...and I presume Jack starts automatically
<Guest6649> Is that NOT true?
<OvenWerks> At the systray where the little audio icon is (looks like a speaker) if you click that the menu has sound settings. That is where you set pulse to point at jack.
<OvenWerks> There are two versions of jack  :(  Jackd and jackdbus. The one that acts right with pulse is jackdbus. The one Ardour starts is jackd.
<Guest6649> How do I envoke jackdbus?
<OvenWerks> The first problem is now that you have started jackd, it needs to be stopped as closing Adour will leave it running. killall -9 jackd shold work fine.
<Guest6649> There are NO inputs mentioning anything about Pulse in that speaker configuration panel.  As for your subsequent advice...I DID kill Jack...and that worked...for a while
<Guest6649> Now I'm NOT getting any audio from YouTube
<OvenWerks> normally the best thing is to start jack before you start any jack using application. If you use qjackctl, it uses jackdbus by default.
<Guest6649> That I understand
<Guest6649> I will try that again.  However...
<OvenWerks> Most jack aware programs will start jackd for you if there is not one running.
<Guest6649> The main problem is, when I start jack - then open Ardour, I get no audio input in the recording window
<OvenWerks> What are you using for audio input?
<OvenWerks> Are you trying to record a mic?
<Guest6649> Mic in from the laptop...and I also have a Mackie Mixer which I can use
<Guest6649> Is Linux disabling my laptop microphone?
<Guest6649> I have a Dell Studio 1737
<OvenWerks> Ok, I am not real good at axplaining this one... but anyway: The level may be set in the ALSA mixer part of things
<OvenWerks> I think the mic level is low by default.
<OvenWerks> Normally pulse sets the mic off if no application s using it.
<OvenWerks> The best place to look is in alsamixer in a terminal.
<Guest6649> Levels are all set to 100% in the "speaker sound" button on top
<OvenWerks> Yes but this is inputs
<Guest6649> As for "terminal"...you might as well be speaking "Greek".  I no nothing about Linux commands - as I'm a total newbie...sorry
<Guest6649> Yes I checked "inputs".  All looks normal there.
<OvenWerks> Inputs in sound settings?
<Guest6649> Give me Adobe Audition, Sound Forge...etc...I can work those fine.  I'm trying to ditch my Windows machines and try Linux; but I see Linux still has problems with using audio.
<Guest6649> Yes...Inputs in "sound settings".
<Guest6649> Do you have any experience with "A/V" Linux?
<OvenWerks> No I don't
<Guest6649> I don't think it has anything to do with Ubuntu
<OvenWerks> It will use a lot of the same applications for audio.
<db> Hi
<Guest6649> I really want to like Ubuntu; but for what I do (mainly studio work), I need something reliable and user friendly
<OvenWerks> There is a learning curve for sure.
<Guest6649> I DO very much appreciate your help though.
<db_> bigupmusic
<Guest6649> Learning curve is an UNDERSTATEMENT! L.O.L.
<OvenWerks> I started all analog so the thought patern is much the same.
<Guest6649> Ha! Ha!  I cut my teeth on reel to reel & slicing tape myself, having come from a background in radio
<OvenWerks> The idea of having wires going from one place to the next and changing wiring from take to take is not new. So it didn't seem that hard when I started I guess.
<OvenWerks> In radio, the general layout of wiring is fixed. Unless you are engineering staff. This is sort of like setting up the wiring in the first place.
<OvenWerks> Often the best place to start is with a fresh session. (logout and in) then start qjackctl. It may need to be set to the audio device you are using if there is more than one (it sounds like you are using the internal so it should be ok)
<OvenWerks> There is a start jack button in the topleft of the qjackctl window that actually starts jack.
<OvenWerks> In the display window you should see a yellow "Active" word when it is running.
<OvenWerks> There is a connections button that opens a connections pannel where you should see pulseaudio and system on each side
<OvenWerks> There are probably some lines crossing eachother that join the two sides together.
<OvenWerks> Then start Ardour and because jackdbus is already running it will not try to start jack for you.
<OvenWerks> It will use the one already running.
<OvenWerks> In Ardour you need to create an audio track
<OvenWerks> Noramally a first track will auto connect to the first available input track on the device (left normally) but this can be set either from qjackctl or from the ardout track itself (which is recomended)
<OvenWerks> am i making sense?
<Guest6649> Sorry, I got interrupted by a phone call.  Thank you so much for all your advice.  I will try some of it shortly.  What you said makes perfect sense.  I'll keep you posted.  Hope to talk to you again soon.
<OvenWerks> ok
<Guest6649> P.S. Where are you located?  I'm down here in South Florida.
<OvenWerks> Vancouver Island in Canada
<Guest6649> Cool!  Hope to talk to you again soon.  Thanks again for your help!  Cheers!
<OvenWerks> bye
<bigupmusic> HI
<OvenWerks> o/
<bigupmusic> just started with ubuntustudio...it's awesome
<OvenWerks> glad you like it.
<bigupmusic> yeah! greetings from Kiel, Germany ... BigUpMusic.com Headquarters ... :D
<OvenWerks> Greetings from Canada west coast
<Patero-ng> british columbia
<Patero-ng> my uncle lives in montreal since 2007
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-22
<Boscop> holstein: will it also slow down the system (increase latency) if i only encrypt the home directory/partition?
<holstein> Boscop: i dont
<holstein> Boscop: i do professional audio production. i dont need encryption for that
<holstein> i need an ultimately tuned, audio centric installation.. which, ubuntustudio does a good job of facilitating for us out of the box
<holstein> if i want encyption, or security, i dual boot, as i said, and faciliate my needs on that *different* installation
<holstein> Boscop: nothing is preventing you from encrypting *whatever* you like. but, encryption is not facilitating audio production, so, consider *not* using it
<holstein> you can encrypt specific things, and not the entire /home or system parition.. for example
<holstein> or, use main ubuntu with encyption as you please, and add whatever applications you want
<holstein> you *dont* need ecryption to make a live stage production machine for realtime effects, so, consider *not* using it in that application
<HarryHaaren> +1, using encryption for live-audio production isn't advised.
<Jmainguy> well
<Jmainguy> your saying encrypting the entire disk using luks, is bad for live audio
<Jmainguy> adds lag?
<HarryHaaren> Jmainguy, just adds unnecessary step of decryption (CPU overhead) and another point of possible failure, Simplicity is key in a live-performance setup - complex tends to break / change, and leave you wishing for simple.
<yorwos> is there any easy way to make any application jack aware ?
<HarryHaaren> yorwos, really depends on the app itself - which one are you thinking of? And are you a programmer?
<yorwos> no im not , im just playing a game ygopro and wondered if i could use jack to lower its volume
<yorwos> oh i can from control panel
<yorwos> pulse
<yorwos> ty bb
<HarryHaaren> right.. no JACK isn't a good candidate for volume control xD
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-22
<derp_commander> anyone home?
<Tyrooone> Yo.
<Tyrooone> Anyone up?
<derp_commander> just me
<Tyrooone> Oh goddamnit.
<Tyrooone> Welp, you ever compiled a vst that used a juce makefile?
<Chunder_Cafe> anyone out there?
<OvenWerks> Off and on...
<Chunder_Cafe> I've downloaded and managed to get Studio 15 running but have lots of crashes. have you had similar experiences?
<OvenWerks> Studio 15?
<Chunder_Cafe> Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<OvenWerks> What kind of crashes, what were you doing at the time?
 * OvenWerks is running ubuntustudio 14.04
<Chunder_Cafe> repartitioning a spare drive, firefox keeps stopping and restarting, programs halting mid setup...
<OvenWerks> No I haven't had that.
<Chunder_Cafe> xchat seems to be working ok
<OvenWerks> :) it is a pretty simple app I think.
<Chunder_Cafe> moved from Lubuntu which was very stable but awful to install and wanted to try somthing that was put together with a bit of thought rather than installing things to tryout and ditch if I didn't like them.
<OvenWerks> Any of the ISOs I have tried and installed have not had crashes. But I have not used anything besides 14.04 and 16.04 for more than a few minutes. I have been using 16.04 (xubuntu) on my wife's machine with no problems too.
<OvenWerks> I don't know if that is possible (to avoid trying things and then not using them)
<Chunder_Cafe> I'd wipe it off and reinstall but for the time it took for me to get it up and running
<OvenWerks> what kind of work do you do on the computer?
<OvenWerks> (audio, video, graphics?)
<Chunder_Cafe> general office work, play around with graphics and audio, like blender
<OvenWerks> Not that it should matter, I have installed the Studio apps on Lubuntu, kubuntu, Xubuntu ok.
<OvenWerks> office stuff should just work. There is not real difference from one flavour to the next there
<OvenWerks> Blender is beyond me :)  I have tried to use it for video editing (not being an artist) but found the learning curve to high.
<OvenWerks> I use Audio mostly, and it has worked well.
<OvenWerks> I record Audio like a tape machine in a linear fashion on Ardour.
<OvenWerks> I am not one for loops, I don't seem to work that way.
<Chunder_Cafe> Starting the reinstall of Lubuntu was what i was doing when gparted crashed in the middle of setting up the spare disk drive.  Blender is good for me though still learning as the program is vast, would like to get proficient in using python with it and running scripts to produce drawings.
<OvenWerks> There has been some really nice stuff come from blender. I have watched videos of people setting up animations on it just out of interest.
<Chunder_Cafe> As my partner has removed the record player from the living space I too would like to put my vinyl on to computer
<OvenWerks> I started doing that, but have found it is easier to just download it... less scratches.
<Chunder_Cafe> Yes they have 4 films already produced and another on the way
<Chunder_Cafe> I've had some good results on a windows machine with Woodstock albums
<OvenWerks> Anyway, WIfe came home I need to go now.
<OvenWerks> Talk to you later.
<Chunder_Cafe> No Probs
<sancho_panza> hi everybody!
<sancho_panza> how can i list my devices connected with alsa on my terminal?
<sancho_panza> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OvenWerks> sancho_panza: arecord -l   will list inputs.  aplay -l will list outputs
<OvenWerks> or are you asking something else?
<OvenWerks> amidi -l shows midi devices.
<OvenWerks> a more generic script:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> will aslo tell you if a device is being used by something and what application that is.
<sancho_panza> someone has experience with alsa ad external usb audio?
<sancho_panza> i need to switch my defauld sound card (motherboard one) to my external usb one (new default), how can i?
<OvenWerks> sancho_panza: for use with which application? for desktop stuff use pavucontrol. You can switch the internal audio right off or just click on the green button for the usb device in Output Devcies or Input Devices.
<sancho_panza> i don't have pulseaudio installed
<sancho_panza> i'm creating asoundrc
<OvenWerks> sancho_panza: I am less good at that. I have not use "default" as a device, always the device I want to use.
<sancho_panza> k ty
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-23
<Guest22825> Hi, I have a question about the command "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Guest22825> If I want to stay with the exact the same kernel number that come with the 14.04.4
<pilne> unless it is studio specific i might be able to help
<Guest22825> I will never use such command correct?
<pilne> well dist-upgrade also updates packages that require changes/removal of other packages, not just the kernel
<pilne> this might be a better way to manage locking the kernel version, but might also restrict you to using synaptic for package management: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3379/is-there-a-way-to-disable-kernel-updates
<Guest22825> I have just installed 14.04.4 yesterday, and right now my kernel number is 4.2, and I don't know how to avoid it :)
<pilne> not sure why you would?
<Guest22825> Here is my situation, I try my best not to use any ppa.
<Guest22825> But there is this super important ppa that I added in order to install the most recent flashplayer from google.
<pilne> ok
<Guest22825> That ppa is "http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu".
<Guest22825> Here is the sequece of my command.
<Guest22825> "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer"
<derp_commander> coming to you from the world's latest installation of Ubuntu Studio :-)
<Guest22825> "sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin"
<Guest22825> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8"
<Guest22825> "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest22825> "sudo apt-get install freshplayerplugin"
<derp_commander> I've heard it's better aptitude as an end user, because aptitude does conflict resolution
<Guest22825> "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<derp_commander> apt-get is the low-level system command
<Guest22825> "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install"
<derp_commander> *better to use aptitude
<Guest22825> Can you explain what aptitude is?
<pilne> if i'm not mistaken, apt has been "updated" to be as good as aptitude in the recent past
<pilne> i don't even see pepperflash in that repository
<derp_commander> pilne: the apt command is a little more user-friendly than aptitude, but like *Nix in general, it's still very selective of who its friends are ;-P
<pilne> hah, so very true
<pilne> now that i've finally gotten comfortable with virtualenv for python, and stack for haskell, i'm not quite sure i'm a programmer at heart (i'm glad it is just a hobby) but i constantly have drum patterns and bass lines going through my head, so... why not try this stuff out (:
<pilne> i see a "freshplayerplugin"
<derp_commander> apt/apt-get versus aptitude is somewhat of a personal preference, and aptitude no longer comes installed by default on ubuntu, but I tend to prefer it (even if it's more to type :-P)
<Guest22825> I see
<pilne> i do use both, i usually use aptitude if apt is giving me the runaround
<pilne> but i tend to go for apt first
<pilne> and frig i need a new mouse.... even compressed air has not remedied my dying left mouse button >.<
<pilne> and really, i'm not a fan of pinning a kernel version... so i've never really researched it
<Guest22825> Now, beside the commands I gave you. I ended it with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Guest22825> I should not end my command with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" right?
<pilne> i'm really not sure why you wouldn't exactly?
<Guest22825> Because of "dist-upgrade", too many update came with it.
<Guest22825> I think that is how I got my kernel number updated.
<pilne> unless the updates "break" something, why would it be too many? if you want to just get the updates that are packages already installed without massive changes, just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest22825> I shouldn't because, I should be able to install my flash player without dist-upgrade.
<pilne> if the flash player installed, there is no need to run upgrade or dist-upgrade to use it afaik
<pilne> also, if that ppa has anything newer of what you have installed, it will use those to update your local copies by default
<Guest22825> I always think I need to run three command everyday "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade", and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Guest22825> How do I know if I need those newer ones or not?
<pilne> i run the first two, and only run dist-upgrade if i get the "packages have been held back" message. In general newer software is better software unless you are living on the bleeding edge (IMHO).
<Guest22825> What if I never want the newer ones?
<pilne> why on earth wouldn't you want potential bugfixes and improvements???
<Guest22825> Because I am afraid it would break something else.
<Guest22825> I see. I might be able to trust what might come with this ppa, then?
<Guest22825> I always wonder what this ppa may do....
<pilne> i've never used that one, but i have used webupd8 stuff in general without any issues. ppa's are always a bit of a risk due to the fact they are community maintained and not as rigorously tested as "cannon" repos.
<Guest22825> I see.
<Guest22825> One more question about kernel update. If 14.04.4 comes with kernel 3.19, why the os would update the kernel to 4.2 later?
<Guest22825> I think I should lock my os. By looking at the link you gave, I can lock my kernel :)
<Guest22825> Should I lock anything else from update, however?
<krytarik> !hwe | Guest22825
<ubottu> Guest22825: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Guest22825> I see.
<Guest22825> I saw Ubuntu Studio 14.04.4, which was released yesterday, and I keep thinking it is not ready for kernel 4.2
<Guest22825> Because it came with kernel 3.19.
<Guest22825> Now, I learn something.
<Guest22825> Thank you.
<Guest22825> Now, one more question, please.
<Guest22825> I heard from someone over the internet, that he/she would lock his/her kernel.
<Guest22825> Because he/she thinks the OS would be more stable.
<Guest22825> What else that person may lock?
<Guest22825> I also heard that he/she would use super minimum ppa.
<sakrecoer_> Guest22825: if by "locking" you mean "securing", you should probably ask in #ubuntu.
<sakrecoer_> The percs of having a production-machine _off-line_ : you don't need security updates. i know 2stations are not given to all, but sometimes we forget internet still has an offplugg. :)
<Guest22825> I see.
<Guest22825> Thank you.
<Guest22825> See you.
<derp_commander> reporting to you LIVE from the tallest building in Tokyo :-P
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-24
<Guest54076> Hi, I have a quick question. According to the news here, do you think Nvidia would do the same for their older hardware -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nvidia-releases-new-blobs-too-little-too-late
<Guest54076> Let's say super old video card...
<erick_> Hi, I have one question. Do you think Nvidia would do the same for their older hardware one day?
<erick_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nvidia-releases-new-blobs-too-little-too-late
<erick_> or it would be for that particular hardware and newer only?
<cfhowlett> how would we know eric_?  we don't work for nvidia
<erick_> Because you guys know much more than me.
<cfhowlett> you know as much about this as we do.
<erick_> I am guessing you guys can predict something :)
<cfhowlett> you give us far too much credit
<cfhowlett> better to ask nvidia directly
<erick_> How do I do that? Is there an IRC channel?
<erick_> I found it. there is one here at freenode #nvidia
<erick_> I will go check it out. Bye.
<somacomadreams> Hello everyone, long time Ubuntu user but new to studio. Any good guides out there I should check out to get aquainted?
<Persistant> Hey everyone, had an install problem. Using a System 76 Galago Ultra and it has an m.SSD and a 1TB HDD so there was bootloader confusion.
<Persistant> The prompt to change the bootloader location at the end did not work.
<Persistant> It kept trying to install it to sda instead of sdb, I suppose I could let it install it on the HDD and not the m.SDD.
<Persistant> But I enjoy the speed of the OS when it is installed on the SSD, it's just so responsive.
<Persistant> Anyway, no rush, have an alert set so I'll be around trying to get my podcast mic to work. I'd like to set it up in studio though. It can handle 192 Kbs so I'm excited.
<Persistant> I advocate against the drug war as a former heroin addict, if anyone would like to be interviewed or help, let me know. All are welcome.
<zequence> Persistant: The boot loader in itself is not the main problem. It just boots up the system, and then whatever system files you have - those will be read from whatever disk they are on
<zequence> Persistant: Did you do a manual partitioning? If no, are you sure the system was installed onto SSD? It may have been installed to the HDD
<zequence> I would do a manual partitioning. In the partitioner you can also choose the location for the boot loader
<zequence> If it's a UEFI system, then make sure you have a partition for EFI. There should already be one, which you can just reuse.
<nathanaea> so many secret magic keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu
<charles_h> Hello, I'm upgrading my ubuntu studio distro (i think to wolverine, but I wasn't really paying attention) and it's now got a window open asking me which CA-certificcates i would like to trust. They all start with 'mozilla'. Does anyone have advice?
<len__> zequence, yeah it opens up xchat for sure.
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-25
<celesteh> Hi, I'm trying to compile SuperCollider and cmake needs the path to qt. I am not guessing right at all. any advice?
<OvenWerks> celesteh: have you installed the libqt4-dev or the qt5 equiv?
<OvenWerks> celesteh: I would not suggest using qt5 unless your qt5 is at least version 5.5.
<OvenWerks> but if that is required that is ok.
<zequence> celesteh: You need to export the path as an environment variable probably
<zequence> celesteh: Also, #lad is a perfect channel for asking about this kind of stuff
<celesteh> The latest version of supercollider requires qt5, which I seem to have installed.  This is my output: http://pastebin.com/bcYu2psb
<OvenWerks> celesteh: do you have qtbase5-dev qttools5-dev-tools and libqt5x11extras5-dev installed?
<celesteh> That was it. Thank you
<celesteh> I thought I did, but I was missing a couple of those
<OvenWerks> celesteh: I actually got that list from the qjackctl package :)
<celesteh> (y) !
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-26
<rafaelm03> Hey
<rafaelm03> Quick question, I'm new to Ubuntu Studio, just wondering if you can open .psd using the similar program on the Ubuntu Studio?
<rafaelm03> Thanks for the help
<OvenWerks> gimp... if you stuck around...
<lucas__> hey guys just starting out in ubuntu studio.  i want to use it for at home music production.  any thoughts/experiences?
<OvenWerks> lucas__: what is your favourite style of making music? (tracker, tape machine like, etc)
<lucas__> well what i would like to do is use a little midi controller i have (alesis q25) and maybe then record some acoustic guitar with a mic
<lucas__> keep in mind i am a complete noob ha
<OvenWerks> lucas__: Are you thinking in linear terms or cyclical (or both)?
<lucas__> i would assume linear
<OvenWerks> lucas__: some programs lend themselves to "looping" more than others.
<lucas__> just want to be able to lay some ideas down and tinker
<OvenWerks> Ardour is more tape machine like
<lucas__> ardour would probably better for multi-track?
<OvenWerks> Which version of ubuntustudio are you using?
<OvenWerks> Ardour is great for even one track, but can be used for hundreds too.
<lucas__> let me check...
<lucas__> i just updated today
<OvenWerks> So probably 15.10 with ardour 4.1
<lucas__> shoot actually no, i am showing 14.04
<lucas__> .1
<OvenWerks> so ardour 3.5 then.
<lucas__> yup, thats the one
<lucas__> can you record from a midi controller right into ardour?
<lucas__> and then lay down a track via a microphone?
<OvenWerks> lucas__: will you be recording your keyboard as audio or midi? (both will work.
<lucas__> audio i think...
<OvenWerks> So you are connecting the kb via audio or USB?
<lucas__> it will be USB
<OvenWerks> Thayt is more likely to be midi then.
<lucas__> i have always had trouble getting the alesis to work with ubuntu, so i had put this on the backburner
<lucas__> yes, i think you are right
<OvenWerks> to use ardour 3.5 you need to first be running jack
<OvenWerks> generally using qjackctl to start it
<lucas__> yeah, thats where I get lost - jack is basically a tool to make the devices talk to what program they are going to input into then?
<OvenWerks> it is an audio back end that allows various connections from app to app to be made in a syncronous fashion... msotly just think you need it and forget why.
<lucas__> ok gotcha
<OvenWerks> What are you using for an audio interface?
<lucas__> its a tascam us-1800
<OvenWerks> wow! ok.
<OvenWerks> is it plugged in now?
<lucas__> unfort no - its at our rehersal space right now
<lucas__> would you recomend a smaller one with less inputs for just tinkering around at home?
<OvenWerks> ok, so for now you are going to just record keyboard?
<lucas__> exactly
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> for actual audio in, the internal audio intefaces are not that great. The mic in is normally quite noisy and doesn't connect well to any reasonable mic anyway. The Line in is ok if you have some kind of preamp or mixer.
<OvenWerks> but if you can get sound in at least you can learn about recording.
<lucas__> yeah that would be great
<OvenWerks> So anyway, what we are going to do is use you midi in and a softsynth for audio out
<OvenWerks> is your keyboard plugged in?
<lucas__> ok sounds good
<lucas__> brb - pizza is here!
<lucas__> ok back - yes keyboard is plugged into usb
<OvenWerks> so can you use the terminal at all? it should be top of the menu (little square box)
<OvenWerks> type in amidi -l
<lucas__> yes, i have the terminal open
<OvenWerks> the -l is a small L
<lucas__> ok - output is
<lucas__> Dir Device    Name
<lucas__> IO  hw:1,0,0  Q25 MIDI 1
<OvenWerks> so the q25 is your keyboard good
<OvenWerks> jack_control status gives?
<lucas__> thru terminal?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> should be stopped
<lucas__> how would i know?
<lucas__> jack_control exit"
<OvenWerks> jack_control status
<lucas__> yes, it is stopped
<OvenWerks> should printout stopped
<OvenWerks> so open qjackctl
<lucas__> ok open
<OvenWerks> we should probably look at setup to make sure.
<lucas__> k
<OvenWerks> on the right side there is "Interface"
<lucas__> of the jack gui?
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-27
<OvenWerks> to the right of that there is a v and a >
<OvenWerks> click on the > and you should get a list that includes HDA probably.
<OvenWerks> hw:PCH on mine
<lucas__> its set to default
<lucas__> should i change to hw:q25
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> click on the > beside the box for a list
<lucas__> ok
<lucas__> that box is open
<lucas__> we are on output device correct?
<OvenWerks> Assuming an Intel board the audio is probably some kind of HDA, but in my case that is hw:PCH, click on thethat
<OvenWerks> no it is best to leave inout and ouytput device set to (default)
<OvenWerks> just use Interface above that which sets both the same
<lucas__> k
<lucas__> for interface options i have hw:sb and hw:sb, 0
<OvenWerks> The first will do.
<lucas__> ok - switched
<OvenWerks> The rest of the defaults are probably fine so click OK
<lucas__> ok done, now restart jack?
<OvenWerks> The start button is on the top left :)
<lucas__> haha there it is!
<lucas__> ok jack is restarted
<lucas__> interface is set at hw:sb
<OvenWerks> ok one more small step from the command line (terminal)
<lucas__> k
<OvenWerks> a2j_control ehw start
<lucas__> k done
<lucas__> output
<lucas__> a2j_control ehw start
<lucas__> whoops
<lucas__> --- enable export of hardware ports
<lucas__> --- start
<OvenWerks> (after it is running at least once this can be added to qjackctl config)
<OvenWerks> yes that looks good.
<OvenWerks> in qjackctl there is a connect button
<lucas__> i see it
<OvenWerks> it opens a window that shows audio and midi
<lucas__> connections are open
<OvenWerks> if you click the MIDI tab you should see a2j
<lucas__> yup, i see it
<OvenWerks> if you click on expand at the bottom you should see your kb
<lucas__> yup, there it is
<OvenWerks> Cool, now we can start ardour.
<lucas__> sweeet
<lucas__> ardour up and running
<OvenWerks> track->addtrack
<OvenWerks> change the type to midi
<OvenWerks>  and ok
<OvenWerks> now you need to do two things
<lucas__> k...
<lucas__> track added
<OvenWerks> connect your keyboard and select a softsynth
<lucas__> is that a sep. app from the start menu or is that in ardour?
<OvenWerks> View->show editor mixer
<lucas__> k open
<OvenWerks> it probably show master, you want to switch it to midi
<OvenWerks> alt/down arrow will switch it
<lucas__> i have a track above that says master and one below that says midi 1
<OvenWerks> I mean in the mixer strip
<lucas__> k
<lucas__> in the mixer strip it is showing midi 1
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> does it have master on top of that
<OvenWerks> Sorry, trying to rememebr what it looks like :)
<lucas__> no, does it need to?  i can change with the alt command you told me
<OvenWerks> no
<lucas__> your doing this from memory?  your a rockstar
<lucas__> ok the mixer strip does not say master above midi 1
<OvenWerks> it should have the top part with the X in the corner then MIDI 1 right under and the box/button under that may be blank
<OvenWerks> click on that box under MIDI 1
<lucas__> ok - that one saus a2j
<lucas__> says*
<OvenWerks> It should show two lines one for through and one for your kb.
<OvenWerks> (pick your kb of course)
<lucas__> ok i think i got it
<lucas__> a green dot?
<lucas__> no way to send screen shots on IRC i assume ha
<OvenWerks> let me look.
<OvenWerks> Ya
<lucas__> ok - i have green dots on both midi thu and the q25 keyboard
<OvenWerks> going down you should see a dark area with reasonable synth and fader
<lucas__> ok i see them
<OvenWerks> If you play the kb do you get any activity?
<lucas__> yeah!
<OvenWerks> Sound too?
<OvenWerks> Should be pianoish
<lucas__> yup i am getting both :)
<OvenWerks> OK, what you are hearing is reasonable synth which is a very basic synth with just the one sound
<OvenWerks> It is there just so that there is some sound.
<lucas__> ok cool, i am getting input though that is great
<OvenWerks> It is the box just above Fader
<OvenWerks> you can replace that with another plugin that has more options :)
<lucas__> nice.  so i can have a ton of different sounds hypothetically
<OvenWerks> The calf Fluid synth would work for example (If its there 14.04 is two years old now)
<OvenWerks> There are quite a few.
<lucas__> i think what i will do is update the os to the latest version so i am on top of the game
<OvenWerks> End of april 16.04 will be coming out.
<lucas__> very cool
<lucas__> i really appreciate the help
<lucas__> some of the keys arent working consistently but this is a good start
<OvenWerks> I do use 14.04 here but as I do some work on Ardour I self build latest from the ardour site.
<OvenWerks> So I have ardour 4.7.*
<lucas__> so once i get my mixer back, i can add instruments via a microphone into ardour i assume?
<OvenWerks> With audio tracks
<lucas__> cool
<OvenWerks> You would plug in your other audio interface and setup qjackctl to use that
<lucas__> ok.  damn I wish i had that here now, i could play around with this all night
<lucas__> this is gonna be a fun hobby :)
<OvenWerks> Enjoy, if you have more questions, ask. you may have to wait a while for someone to answer as lots of us just leave IRC on if we are here or not
<OvenWerks> so your answer may come soon or later.
<lucas__> ok man sounds good.  again, thank you and have a good weekend!  Im sure ill be on here asking more questions as I delv deeper down the rabbit hole
<OvenWerks> lucas__: Not finding anything nice about the tascam us1800 and Linux.
<lucas__> hmmm..
<lucas__> that aint good ha
<lucas__> any suggestions on a small interface?
<OvenWerks> The thing that tipped me off is that OSx needs drivers.
<lucas__> yeah, my buddy uses pro logic when we record live
<lucas__> im sure he had to d/l some drivers to make it work
<lucas__> i need to find just a small 2 or 4 input interface for dinking around at home
<lucas__> ill have to do some research
<OvenWerks> Ya, anything that just work with OSx should work with linux.
<OvenWerks> They are called "class compliant"
<OvenWerks> I notice the Tascam site says this is discontinued.
<lucas__> ok sounds good.  shouldnt be too had to fine
<lucas__> find
<lucas__> im pretty exited that i am able to revice an older tower and do some basic stuff at home without having to spend an arm and a leg
<lucas__> fun little project
<lucas__> ill prob throw some more ram at this pc to get it as a fun idea pad
<OvenWerks> If it has an actual sound card in it the line in might be ok with some small mixer or preamp. But two input mic/line/instrument USB interfaces are pretty easy to find.
<lucas__> that would probably be the route i would take.  then i would have everything I need in the one box
<lucas__> what do  you use?
<OvenWerks> I have an older m-audio delta66
<OvenWerks> It requires a PCI slot :)
<OvenWerks> I use a 199* Mackie CR1604 mixer for mic preamps. From back when Mackie had nice pre
<lucas__> very cool
<OvenWerks> There aren't pci interfaces any more though you may find some 1010LT around. PCIe interfaces cost too much, so USB is it
<OvenWerks> focusrite and presonus seem to be what people get.
<lucas__> yeah, i mean for what i want to do i think that is the way to go
<lucas__> presonus i was actually looking at
<lucas__> failing that, I have one of my dads old sony reel to reels.  but its literally 75 lbs haha
<OvenWerks> I use this for my wife's machine: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/615405-REG/ART_USBDUALPREPS_USB_Dual_Pre.html
<lucas__> oh man that may be perfect
<lucas__> with phantom power
<lucas__> nice
<OvenWerks> It sounds pretty good so long as the gain is kept below the last notch
<lucas__> and the price is right - very cool
<OvenWerks> The last notch seems to add a lot of noise.
<OvenWerks> with anything that costs less there are things to watch out for. We run with a little less gain and it sounds good. Can always boost the level in the DAW anyway.
<lucas__> yeah, as long as you can boost it in post then it should be all good
<OvenWerks> I got one of these when they were still around: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/art-usb-dual-tube-pre
<OvenWerks> It sounds nicer (and cost more) even at higher gain.
<pilne> is there still a market for basic all tube preamps?
<lucas__> i like the tubes.  something about them that i feel cant be reproduced.
<pilne> hrm... i've always liked them too, but unless they are kept in a studio nobody seems to really want to use them
<OvenWerks> The one they replaced it with is a single channel.
<lucas__> i kinda like the color of this one.  any thoughts?
<lucas__> http://bit.ly/1T25IyT
<OvenWerks> Don't know from experience
<OvenWerks> I normally take a laptop to the music store and test them before I buy
<lucas__> do you run linux on all your machines?
<OvenWerks> since about 1995
<OvenWerks> I have used DRdos, OS/2 and then Linux
<lucas__> im learning as i go, grew up on windows machines mostly but learning the ins and outs of open source and command line is a great brain builder
<OvenWerks> I started MIDI on an Atari ST. One of the best computers for sequencing at the time.
<pilne> what do y'all do when you encounter a midi controller with windoze propritary software?
<OvenWerks> pilne: look at the OSx spec. If it doesn't need a driver it is not a problem.
<OvenWerks> pilne: there is lots of equipment out there it is not that hard to just pass over something that will not work.
<pilne> i mean, like... the alphasphere's control software, that controller has really caught my eye as a mostly-failed drummer and habitual tapper
<OvenWerks> pilne: the SW might not work, but in the end it is a MIDI controler and MIDI is MIDI. There are some interesting things that can be with PD and midi for example.
<OvenWerks> but the alphasphere would likely work ok with hydrogen, drumgizmo, etc.
<pilne> i'd just have to put a bit more brain-grease into getting it to switch pad profiles or something?
<OvenWerks> Not sure. maybe a midirouter in between
<pilne> and must say, ubuntu studio makes for a nice daily driver distro too, but that might be because i can pull all my normal ubuntu tricks over lol
<pilne> cool
<OvenWerks> pilne: studio is built on xubuntu for a lot of things
<OvenWerks> Studio has a lowlatency kernel and some other system tweaks as well as lots of software.
<pilne> the kmi controllers are also looking tempting (qunexus and queno)
<OvenWerks> USB,MIDI OSC or CV.
<pilne> for the moment usb until i get the desktop built with the tax refund
<OvenWerks> Lots of choices. It doesn't say how it does OSC, so I assume over USB as well.
<OvenWerks> OSC is normally network.
<pilne> cool, i have tons to learn about digital music, i'm getting into it mostly to be able to create the compositions i hear in my head without having to find 2 or more similarly crazy "musicians" (i don't consier myself a musician... but i try! lol)
<OvenWerks> I think music is a natural part of being human... even for the tone deaf.
<pilne> it could arguably be a more universal language than numbers due to the wide variety of emotions it can express
<OvenWerks> anyway, I need to go do some life  :)  Back later
<pilne> adios
<lucas__> hasta luego - thanks again for the help.  ill be back im sure for more input :)
<Ghaleon> Hello all.
<Ghaleon> I don't know what the fuck I'm doing.  sorry.
<Ghaleon> trying to get a rocksmith cable to work with guitarix
<Ghaleon> I've tried the following tutorial with no luc.k
<Ghaleon> http://www.timelordz.com/blog/2011/12/from-rocksmith-to-free-guitar-effects-and-home-studio-recording/
<Ghaleon> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Ghaleon> Hello all.
<Ghaleon> I am new to ubuntu studio and linux in general
<Ghaleon> I am having problems connecting my rocksmith player to guitarix.   do any of you have the time to help me?
<Ghaleon> anyone here?
<Ghaleon> if I'm asking this question in the wrong place, please tell me
<claudio> pyton
<claudio> python
<golos81> Hi Guest
<ChromeSi1ver> hi all
<ChromeSi1ver> just installed ubuntu studio 14.04.4 andJACK audio server is not starting
<ChromeSi1ver> using qjackctl
<ChromeSi1ver> on my ThinkPad W510
<ChromeSi1ver> any ideas why?
<claudio> pip
<claudio> python2.7
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-28
<pilne> if one is generally comfortable in ubuntu, is there any reason to not use the non-lts releases?
<krytarik> pilne: Other than obviously having to upgrade more often, not really.
<pilne> very cool, tyvm
<kourck> anyone around that can help do a little bit of troubleshooting with guitarix and jack?
<studio-user101> hi
<studio-user101> installation is terribly slow
<studio-user944-o> hello there... testing installation on USB semi SSD 130Mbit SanDisc Ultra Fit for performance test
<njh_> am I allowed to ask a std ubuntu audio question here, or do I need to install ubuntustudio first?
<njh_> I have 15.10, and mainstream apps like totam vlc and rhythmbox work fine, but audacity stutters and dies
<OvenWerks> njh_: whatever you ask is fine
<OvenWerks> ubuntu is ubuntu :)
<njh_> but can you help me?
<OvenWerks> Having said that, I have not spent much time on 15.10. Audacity is not one my high use applications as I do most of my recording editing with Ardour or mhwaveedit.
<njh_> normally I use jack
<njh_> but it's annoying
<OvenWerks> jack and audicity do not get along that well
<njh_> so I was hoping to use it with pulseaudio
<njh_> well, I was using audacity as a proxy for portaudio
<njh_> which gets the same error
<OvenWerks> any time I have used audacity I end up using it with PA.
<njh_> (portaudio, not pulseaudio)
<OvenWerks> yes audacity uses portaudio to talk to whatever.
<OvenWerks> it does that so it can work on win/OSx/pulse/alsa/jack
<njh_> yeah
<njh_> so I'm writing a realtime synth
<njh_> and I'm just trying to find a non-painful way to write lowlatency audio in off the shelf ubuntu
<OvenWerks> ok, not with audacity though
<njh_> portaudio seems like a good start.  but this underrun problem has got me stumpped
<njh_> and as I can reproduce it in audacity, I know it's not my program
<OvenWerks> have you tried asking on #LAD at all?
<njh_> I did not know LAD
<njh_> that's here on freenode?
<OvenWerks> "Linux Audio Developers"
<OvenWerks> yes
<njh_> fantastic, I shall wander over
<OvenWerks> some of the people who put LV2 together are there as well as the authors of some other synth building blocks
<njh_> nice
<njh_> fwiw, I have ubuntustudio on the device I'm building this for
<njh_> (which is a braswell picoitx)
<OvenWerks> ALSA/Pulse are pretty common no matter what the linux platform.
<njh_> but it's small and lacks a monitor
<njh_> hence why I wanted something I could use on a 'normal' computer
<njh_> and I'm not willing to install US over my laptop
<OvenWerks> njh_: can you ssh -Y into the picoitx? (I realize you probably don't want install any x libs anyway.
<njh_> -Y?
<njh_> I've never had -X work
<njh_> and yeah, I don't really need X
<njh_> if you are interested, it's the brains of a wurltzer 'casemod' I'm doing for a friend
<njh_> that is, he got a wurlitzer console without any guts, and I'm building a synth you can play
<njh_> all the electronics is done, keys work, tabs flip.
<njh_> so now I'm doing the synth part
<OvenWerks> cool
<OvenWerks> Have you ever looked at aeolus?
<OvenWerks> or is that not quite the sound you were looking for?
<njh_> sure, I'm a contributor
<njh_> It's a great sound, but it's a little long in the tooth now
<njh_> and fons seems to have disappeared
<OvenWerks> he shows up once in a while, but has felt ill treated by some of the developers.
<njh_> and it doesn't do reeds well
<njh_> yeah, I saw tha
<njh_> well if I ever find a way to contact him I'd love to tell him I appreciate his masterpiece
<OvenWerks> I grew up in church that had pipes, but it has been a long time since I have heard the real thing. That was 1st Baptist in Calgary AB Canada. Im on Vancouver Island these days.
<njh_> yeah, that's a long walk
<njh_> I also have a project to add some 32' stops to the local cathedral organ
<njh_> which is contingent on getting the wurlitzer finished
<njh_> synthetic 32' stops mind
<njh_> there's not enough room in the loft to fit real ones
<njh_> but someone installed 10 subwoofers in there at some point, so I figure I'll just drive those
<OvenWerks> My parents have what used to be an old Wurlter console with two manuals. My dad was putting his own version of (all hardware) sound moduals in.
<OvenWerks> ya 32foot is pretty big. Where I saw was 16s
<njh_> yeah
<njh_> it has several 16's
<njh_> flue and reed
<OvenWerks> 16 was adequate to shack the place already.
<njh_> :)
<OvenWerks> *shake
<njh_> well the organist (who also gives me lessons) feels that we need to go deeper
<OvenWerks> Yeah, that was part of my reason for buying a 5 string bass too
<njh_> drop D!
<OvenWerks> funny thing is a bass boost that boosts an octave higher actually makes it sound deeper.
<njh_> yeah, that's because of the way the ear works
<OvenWerks> Ya mostly the D, but I do all the way down to the B once in while.
<njh_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combination_tone
<njh_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_fundamental
<njh_> our ear breaks sound into combs of harmonics
<njh_> then infers the base note
<njh_> you can trick this by creating a sequence that implies the fundamental
<njh_> that's why tiny little laptop speakers can sound like they have bass
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-21
<lazz[m]> !join #ubuntustudio
<studio-user255> how about illustrator compatiblity
<cfhowlett> vague
<studio-user255> does it good in commercial print work
<cfhowlett> "it"???
<studio-user255> what its  cons & pros
<studio-user255> give me reason to use it
<cfhowlett> IT?  what is IT?  what are you talking about?
<studio-user255> ubuntu studeo
<cfhowlett> do you have ubuntu installed?
<studio-user255> yes
<cfhowlett> install the packages you want to test.  test. and decide for yourself whether they work for you.
<studio-user255> thanks
<MaynardWaters> Hi guys! Wanted to give some great feedback. I did a fresh ubuntu install then followed the wiki to install studio on top
<MaynardWaters> I was able to plug in my new Beringher UMC404 and is opened up in audacity
<MaynardWaters> I'm still working on Ardour, but wanted to say that I was really impressed and let you guys know that I think you are awesome
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: you may want to run ubuntustudio-controls at least once to give your audio programs access to memory locking and rt priveledges.
<OvenWerks> Glad it is working right out of the box for you
<OvenWerks> (maybe the wiki had you do that already)
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-22
<MaynardWaters> I have a feeling it did, but not 100% sure
<MaynardWaters> it did make me a little nervous that the wiki had a note that that process was under revision
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: adding new functionallity only, what is there works fine.
<MaynardWaters> fyi this is what i followed
<MaynardWaters> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> basically just took the sudo apt-get update .... under install packages
<MaynardWaters> I have not done the install linux-rt
<MaynardWaters> it says that that is no longer accurate
<MaynardWaters> I think I need to study ardour more before I'm able to use it
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: That page looks good
<DirtyEar> Hi
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-23
<studio-user797> Hi there, I want to install Ubuntu Studio on a small usb drive (32gb) and run in persistent mode. Is it possible to uninstall packages that I do not need to save hard drive space? Is the software that comes with the os stored in casper file or elsewhere on persistent? Thanks, Jack
<studio-user848> 7join
<tsimonq2> sakrecoer: Ubuntu Studio still needs Beta 1 testing
<Rosco2> tsimonq2, I am in the middle to testing. Have done full install. Need to go offline and do a live install now.
<Rosco2> Will probably have to go with only amd64 tested. I don't have time for 32 bit.
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<Rosco2> tsimonq2, Doesn't look like there will be any more testing tonight
<Rosco2> Have marked things ready based only on amd64
<Rosco2> Release notes here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta1/UbuntuStudio
<Rosco2> Just needs links to the released images checked
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: so long as 32bit xubuntu boots ours should be fine
<Rosco2> once release happens
<Rosco2> thanks Len
<Rosco2> It's time to get a beer and watch the footy
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-25
<studio-user033> Hello has anyone been able to create a USB bootable version of Ubuntu Studio 16.04 or 16.10 with persistence?
<sirriffsalothp> studio-user033: with persistence?
<sirriffsalothp> studio-user033: use unetbootin, that should do it easily for you
<studio-user033> Thanks sirriffsalothp I'll give that a try.  I think possibly I have the *volume* name wrong in my persistence file -- "casper" vs "casper-rw". Much appreciated.
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-26
<robbi> robbi
<sirmacik> hey guys, thank you for this awesome an I mean really *awesome* work on Ubuntu Studio! I've read you struggle with small team, can I help? I can do tests, write scripts, test packages. Not full time but on regular basis.
<sirmacik>  
<OvenWerks> sirmacik: absolutely you can help
<OvenWerks> sirmacik: http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<studio-user851> Hello
<studio-user851> Всем привет! Есть русские ? Помошь нужна
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user851> Can I use soundcard Lexicon Alpha on Ubuntu Studio ?
<cfhowlett> ask #linuxaudio
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-19
<Bonifacio> Hello, I have a booting problem with Studio 16.04.03
<cfhowlett> details??
<Bonifacio> I used a double monitor setup for quite a while (HDMI + VGA), and now I just want to use one of them (HDMI), the thing is that without both monitors plugged, I can't seem to boot normaly; It'll get stuck after some fsck, after GRUB. I can boot in recovery mode, then hitting 'resume' option.
<Bonifacio> I've tried every tutorial on reseting the xorg server, to no avail, and I've asked in the forums and got ignored.
<cfhowlett> dual monitors is a common cause of issues.  bring this to #ubuntu for more eyes or boot only a single monitor then activate #2.
<Bonifacio> Yeah, I've tried in #ubuntu, and got ignored too.
<Bonifacio> So, just plug the VGA after session started, and then what?
<cfhowlett> I think you have to have only a single monitor at boot for this to work.
<cfhowlett> then plug #2 and it should automagically initiate.
<cfhowlett> ***should***
<Bonifacio> ok, worth giving it a shot.
<Bonifacio> Thaks.
<DannyRock> Hello!
<DannyRock> I've got Ubuntu 17.10 installed, have done for some time now.  I'd like to convert it to Ubuntu Studio - is there an updated migration process that has been documented?
<DannyRock> I do not want to uninstall my current system as i have a lot of things which i would loose
<boubou_> Salut ! Je venais juste vous rendre visite :)
<boubou_> J'ai vu qu'il existait un chan IRC dans l'installateur d'Ubuntu Gnome.
<boubou_> Ubuntu Studio * ...
<studio-user666> hui
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-21
<studio-user046> hello
<studio-user046> just upgraded using the DVD to 17.10 and audio does not work.
<studio-user046> the pulseaudio control tool shows no sound cards
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-22
<Yohanan> hi i need a bit of help
<Yohanan> is there any driver for my interface? steinberg ur 22mk2
<yohanan> any drivers for ur22 mk2
<yohanan> ?
<yohanan> any drivers for steinberg ur22 mk2?
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-24
<studio-user871> hello ;) im new around here , and i was asking , for how long to run linux in a vm until i get rid of windows for good ?
<OvenWerks> studio-user871: not many people here, you may find more help in #ubuntu or #xubuntu (for xfce specific stu7ff)
<studio-user871> ok , thank you :)
<OvenWerks> personally I run everything hard metal here. Never virtual.
<studio-user871> well in thinking to do that as well , but i tried linux already and i know it's different than windows
<studio-user871> and for the moment i want to take it easy
<OvenWerks> No worrys, I am not giving advice so much as saying I have no idea how VMs work.
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-25
<studio-user327> who help me ?
<studio-user327> I have problem to opengl vmware
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-18
<studiobot> <CharlieFeRo> Guitar win amp plugins Poluin vst to Carla or reaper for linux
<studiobot> <CharlieFeRo> www.mediafire.com/file/cn32o91la67cshj/Poulin.zip
<studiobot> <CharlieFeRo> Guitar cabinet  impulse responses
<studiobot> <CharlieFeRo> enjoy
<studiobot> rauldipeas was added by: rauldipeas
<Charlie_> Hello! I have a computer with an i7 processor and 32 gb ram and I can't run my Presonus 16.0.2 (firewire) board with an acceptable latency. As much as I disconnect pulseaudio jack -with ubuntu controls- and choose 256 bufer 3 periods, the real latency I get when listening is much higher than 5 milliseconds... Will there be an online manual to specifically configure firewire interfaces? I remember, some years ago, that simply c
<Charlie-Martinez> Hello! I have a computer with an i7 processor and 32 gb ram and I can't run my Presonus 16.0.2 (firewire) board with an acceptable latency. As much as I disconnect pulseaudio jack -with ubuntu controls- and choose 256 bufer 3 periods, the real latency I get when listening is much higher than 5 milliseconds... Will there be an online manual to specifically configure firewire interfaces? I remember, some years ago, that 
<Charlie-Martinez> I remember, some years ago, that simply connecting my old M-Audio Delta to a Pentium 4 the latency was minimal and everything worked. It's sad to think that I might have to go back to Windows... Greetings!
<studiobot> kohiusar was added by: kohiusar
<Eickmeyer> studiobot is going down for a couple minutes. Stand by...
<Eickmeyer> studiobot is back.
<OvenWerks> does studiobot still have everything as written by "studiobot"? It makes it really hard answer someone.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, yes. If you want to highlight someone talking on telegram, you have to @ and then manually type their name.
<Eickmeyer> You can still ping me as usual, though, since it highlights my chat client.
<OvenWerks> Have you seen the matrix bridge in #ardour?
<Eickmeyer> I haven't.
<OvenWerks>  It works correctly
<Eickmeyer> I'm not sure Telegram has the API to do something like that.
<Eickmeyer> But I don't know.
<OvenWerks> The matrix bridge has all it's people with just a (m) after their name
<OvenWerks> I personally would invite Telegram users to just use irc...
<Eickmeyer> That means it's creating an IRC instance for each person in the matrix channel.
<OvenWerks> no, it means it acts as an irc server
<Eickmeyer> Interesting.
<OvenWerks> (at least that is my take)
<Eickmeyer> IRC isn't nearly as accessible or user-friendly as Telegram, and while IRC is nice and ubiquitous, people are heading to clients like Telegram. In my experience in community management, you go to the people. That's the motivation.
<OvenWerks> but from IRC telegram people are not accessable
<OvenWerks> or as accessable
<Eickmeyer> Well, you could join Telegram...
<OvenWerks> gee thanks...
<Eickmeyer> I honestly don't have another solution. :(
<OvenWerks> I could much easier fade away
<OvenWerks> Anyway, postest finished
<OvenWerks> can't spell... potest
<OvenWerks> protest?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> It's all good. I understand your frustration.
<Eickmeyer> By the way, I've had a lot of chatter from sakrecoer and eylul- in #ubuntustudio-offtopic if you're interested.
<Eickmeyer> They're both on Telegram.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I hope you don't fade away. You're too important to this project right now, and I know we couldn't do it without you. :(
<hangar18> hey guys. coming in from the cold for a bit and hanging out with you.
<Eickmeyer> Good to see you, hangar18!
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: likewise, my friend! Let me ask a question of you. I know the package installer for US is coming soon and I'm super stoked to get the tools onto my DAW that runs Kubuntu. Will there be a standalone download for the installer? Like say all I want is the audio production package. Will there be an installer just for that or a general one that let's you choose from all of the packages?
<hangar18> ei
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: Yes. ubuntustudio-installer. You can get the latest version in ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: ok, cool. so i can actually do this now?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: just add the ppa and good to go?
<Eickmeyer> Add the ppa and install ubuntustudio-installer.
<Eickmeyer> Then run it.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: through sudo install ubuntustudio-installer?
<Eickmeyer> sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer, after the PPA is added.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: sweet! and how about the low-latency headers? will the installer automatically switch what i've got now to that and that remains the default header going forward?
<OvenWerks> eh, maybe not :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: maybe there should be an option to remove generic
<Eickmeyer> You might have to install the headers manually, but you can definitely get the kernel and grub entries.
<hangar18> OvenWerks: so i'll need to choose what header i want to use upon boot up?
<Eickmeyer> hangar18: That's not a header. That's the kernel.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: oh. my knowledge is murky. lol
<OvenWerks> yes... there is a file that can be added to make the lowlatency kernel to be default.
<Eickmeyer> If you install linux-lowlatency and ubuntustudio-lowlatency-settings it will default to the lowlatency kernel on boot.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: cool! that's what i'd want anyway. *hurriedly writes this down*
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: does that package have /etc/grub.d/
<OvenWerks> 09_lowlatency ?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: yes.
<OvenWerks> That would work.
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: this makes my monday morning blues feel like metal again! hehe
 * Eickmeyer shreds some riffs
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: *shreds with you on my downtuned seven string*
<hangar18> let me pull up the offtopic channel so that kind of comment can go there
<Eickmeyer> lol
<Hashii> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keh0HfkjZ9U
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, nope-ing right out of that one. ^
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer: spammer?
<carbonzero> i'm not clicking that link. no way no how.
<carbonzero> I say that if a video's that important for others to watch, just mention it and give us a title. don't come in and drop a link on us. jeez.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> it's a pretty cool SID-induced chiptune but yeah, some indications on the nature of a link is a good idea :)
<studiobot> waltff was added by: waltff
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-19
<studiobot> Rodrigo_PU1JFX was added by: Rodrigo_PU1JFX
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Welcome to all the new people. I want to mention that this is a support channel. If you're here, it's to receive support or help others. We have a separate social channel linked at https://ubuntustudio.org/community.
<tavonmarkov> Greetings. New to this. Installed Ubuntu Studio. Having difficulty establishing a User Account to login at boot. Can anyone help?
<Eickmeyer> tavonmarkov: The user account should have been handled at installation.
<Eickmeyer> Whatever username and password you set during install is the one to use.
<tavonmarkov> User account is established. I am currently logged in under this user. How do I configure it to login AT boot automatically
<Eickmeyer> That's something that was an option when you installed.
<tavonmarkov> Typical Ubuntu installation has a switch to allow this
<tavonmarkov> So, once you make this selection at installation, you cannot change it?
<Eickmeyer> Not necessarily. Now you have to use the terminal. Follow the third answer down: https://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<tavonmarkov> Thank you. I was wondering if thats what I had to do. I was curious as to why the function was not available under the Users and Groups panel
<Eickmeyer> Xfce doesn't have this option. That's not something developed here.
<tavonmarkov> going to try this and I will return. thank you again
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<JackFrost> Pretty sure lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings has that..
<Eickmeyer> JackFrost: Now you tell me. >.<
 * Eickmeyer hardly uses Xfce
<JackFrost> Not 100% sure on that.
<Eickmeyer> JackFrost: The link I used mentions Xubuntu 18.04, so apparently it's not very intuitive.
<OvenWerks>  system->users and groups-> Password: Asked at login     Change...
<JackFrost> Ah, nice OvenWerks.
 * Eickmeyer needs to boot into Xfce more often
 * OvenWerks doesn't know why it is not in settings
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that does seem peculiar.
<JackFrost> 'Users and Groups' is indeed in the settings manager for me.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: that may be something to look at with using installer over another flavour... that their settings manager has at least as much as ours...
<OvenWerks> if we include something in two places that is ok, not showing something at all is not ok
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Support for that should be up to whatever they install over.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: not reaLLy, our menu is quite invasive in some things
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but our menu doesn't change the location of other flavor's settings.
<OvenWerks> It explicitly blocks things that are only supposed to be in the settings manager
<Eickmeyer> Right, but that only works on Xfce.
<OvenWerks> so things they choose not to have in their settings manager may not show.
<OvenWerks> It is standard XDG
<Eickmeyer> Gnome and Plasma don't follow that since their settings manager are stand-alone programs.
<OvenWerks> For example, LADI control centre is in settings in Studio and probably vanishes in kubuntu
<OvenWerks> So is xfce
<OvenWerks>  standalone
<OvenWerks>  and kubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but Xfce makes its settings exposed to the rest of the system. Plasma (Kubuntu) and Gnome Shell (Ubuntu) do not.
 * OvenWerks is not really woriied about LADI to be honest, it has not really been maintained.
<Eickmeyer> LXQt and MATE are like Xfce in that regard, but they have totally different .desktop files.
<OvenWerks> Yes, that is true, though I think things can be added.
<Eickmeyer> Different application names.
<OvenWerks> right, the main ting is we should probably remove the settings/Audio division and make sure those are available in the main menu
<Eickmeyer> Probably not a bad idea.
<Eickmeyer> (we really should be discussing this in -devel)
<OvenWerks> (or remove LADI... I think kxstudio is going to as well (or has)
<studiobot> CharlieFeRo was removed by: CharlieFeRo
<studiobot> Bayu Setiawan was added by: Bayu Setiawan
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Hello guys
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> My name is Bayu, from Indonesia
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Nice to meet you all
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> o/
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Bayu Setiawan [Nice to meet you all], Hi Bayu ! Please take a moment to read the pinned message.
<studiobot> MB was added by: MB
<studiobot> rauldipeas was removed by: rauldipeas
<studiobot> <gennargiu> Hi boys......I can not drive the volume of the firewire sound card or the pulseaudio sound card on the keyboard in ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> Does it work on xubuntu by chance? This should be a DE thing. The keyboard volume up/down keys should only affect pulse
<OvenWerks> but if pulse is bridged to jack then it would affect anything from desktop to jack
<OvenWerks> Does scrolling the mouse on top of the systray sound icon change volume?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> unfortunately not, I also put the parameters in the keyboard panel to see if they worked, but they do not go
<studiobot> <gennargiu> i used maudio firewire solo konnekt at hp elite 8200 sff via driver ffado
<studiobot> <gennargiu> before when I used the cadence package of kxstudio the volume for pulseaudio worked, while the one that regulates the mixer ffado the same did not work and I always had to use the mouse to raise or lower the audio volume output
<studiobot> <gennargiu> if I use the mouse it works
<OvenWerks> I don't have a keyboard with volume controls.... mine is so old it has the big din connector and a switch for at/xt
<OvenWerks> But it has real switches...
 * OvenWerks is also not on xfce just now.
<Eickmeyer> @gennargiu: I'm in Xfce now, and I'm having the same problem. Definitely an Xfce-specific bug, I remember reading about it somewhere.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> solvable quickly?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu [solvable quickly?], Sadly, no. The Xubuntu people might have more knowledge on the subject, but that would require you joining their IRC channel since they don't have a Telegram bridge. Unfortunately, it's not an Ubuntu Studio-specific thing, so it isn't a bug that falls under our umbrella.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> but changing enviroment the problem could be solved? or should I not touch anything?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> cinammon,mate etc etc
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu [but changing enviroment the problem could be solved? or should I not touch anyth …], I'm trying to find the article. Hang on..
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu Try this in a terminal: killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed … Worked for me.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> now I try and let you know
<studiobot> <gennargiu> gennarogiugliano@gennarogiugliano-HP-Compaq-8200-Elite-SFF-PC:~$ killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed … gennarogiugliano@gennarogiugliano-HP-Compaq-8200-Elite-SFF-PC:~$  … (xfce4-volumed:5443): WARNING: 23:16:43.324: Binding 'XF86AudioRaiseVolume' failed! … (xfce4-volumed:5443): WARNING: 23:16:43.327: Binding 'XF86AudioLowerVolume
<studiobot> ' failed!
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Okay, yeah, that problem is definitely over my head.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Can you make heads or tails of that error message?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu Try some of the answers in here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/137421/volume-keys-are-working-in-unity-but-not-in-xfce4 … Also, Google is your friend for things like this.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> 👍
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Please undertand there are very few of us working on Ubuntu Studio, and none of us are paid to do it. So, if we don't have the answer, it might be somewhere else. All I'm doing is searching on Google.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-20
<studiobot> AlexPedreros was added by: AlexPedreros
<studio-user407> join
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> I've some problem with system speed, but i think it might be strange, sometimes i booted ubuntu studio for 1st time i got slow system, slow opening menu, slow opening folder, slow opening file and very slow opening app.  The problem is gone after several restart, but sometime it will come again.  Anyone does have similar problem
<studiobot>  like me? … Spec : core i3 2100, 4gb ram ddr3 1330mhz, ssd sandisk plus 120gb, ubuntu studio 18.10
<studio-user869> Am currently running US 16.04 LTS and am trying to upgrade. When I launch SoftwareUpdater and click on "Upgrade", nothing happens. I've looked for the sudo apt.. way to do this, but am not finding it specific to Ubuntu Studio upgrades. I did try "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" though only very minor changes occurred. What should I try next?
<tarzeau> i always use sed -i s,OLDDISTRO,bionic,g /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<tarzeau> and keep running upgrade; until dpkg -l |grep -v ^ii shows almost nothing
<tarzeau> works for me since 15+ years
<studio-user869> Ok, so that is 3 commands, starting with  "sed -i s,OLDDISTRO,bionic,g /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<studio-user869> And the "apt-get update", etc?
<tarzeau> replace OLDDISTRO for whatever you have now in that file
<tarzeau> probably xenial
<tarzeau> all as root, yes
<studio-user869> Is there any reason I can't (or shouldn't) upgrade directly to 18.10?
<tarzeau> no, you can also put the codename of 18.10
<tarzeau> i'm running 19.04 (unreleased), so my codename is disco
<studio-user869> Thank you very much, I will give this a try now
<tarzeau> ubuntu-distro-info -af
<tarzeau> good luck
<tarzeau> what music software do you use mainly? what country from?
<studio-user869> Rosegarden, Musescore, Ardour
<studio-user869> US
<studio-user869> And you?
<studio-user869> you used "bionic", though the distro-info shows LTS "Bionic Beaver". Will "bionic" by itself work or do I need to include the entire string?
<tarzeau> i have no idea of music, i just like to listen to music
<tarzeau> my favourite music players are also trackers: hivelytracker, protracker, fasttracker2, cheesecutter
<tarzeau> ubuntustudio doesn't want to ship them
<tarzeau> bionic is the right thing to use
<tarzeau> ubuntu-distro-info -ac
<studio-user869> Ah, I see
<studio-user869> thanks
<studio-user831> I've started an upgrade of US 16.04 to 18.10, though ran into "no space left on disk" and it terminated with an error. I no longer can launch Thunar or Nemo to free up space as I get a "symbol lookup error" for each. Not finding much in the way of Ubuntu Studio specific advice in this area in regular Ubuntu forums. Is there a way for me to recover from this?
<studio-user831> And yes, df shows my drive has 0% available
<Eickmeyer> studio-user831: Join #ubuntu and see if anyone in there can help. That channel handles all Ubuntu flavors, and this one is definitely not an Ubuntu Studio-specific issue.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio _is_ Ubuntu, anything you found on the Ubuntu forums should help.
<Eickmeyer> Unless you've added the KXStudio repos, which can mess things up pretty badly.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user831: Also, upgrading from 16.04 directly to a non-LTS is generally considered a bad idea. You may have to completely reinstall.
<studio-user831> Hmm, ok, I was advised here that upgrading to 18.10 would not be an issue. I'll shift over to the other forum, thanks
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: That was bad advice. Please try to stick with the standard "sudo do-release-upgrade" method. Manually switching the sources.list can be bad practice, and in the case of that user, it screwed up his system. Please stick to official Ubuntu methods if you're going to help.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/hSWYOzj.jpg
<studiobot> <gennargiu> I could not solve the problem of associating the audio output to the keyboard keys to adjust the volumes, I was also interested in having this possibility for the firewire sound card only through the ffado mixer, but I can only do it via the mouse
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/xeFdnyi.jpg
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> That the audio mixer in Xfce goes to whatever the default device is set to for PulseAudio, if that's what you mean.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> the funny thing is that the xfce mixer does not appear in the xfce editor
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/ZMTgu2E.jpg
<OvenWerks> It is not an xfce volume control it is a pulseaudio control and works through pavucontrol
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Try installing xfce-pulseaudio-plugin.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/rvwGatR.jpg
<studiobot> <gennargiu> it's a installed
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Okay, next step is to add it to the panel.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> in editor xfce ?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> ah, ok at the panel
<studiobot> <gennargiu> erich but already there is the icon of the audio settings in the upper right of the ubuntu studio panel
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/7uBwx6i.jpg
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yeah, I'm stumped.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> the problem is that the volume or pulse audio or ffado mixer works only through the use of the mouse
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> This is probably true. Unless you have an external volume control or those other links I gave you helped, then what you're asking for might not be possible. Not all hardware is supported.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any ideas on this one? I'm completely stumped.
<Eickmeyer> Or anyone else in the channel?
<Eickmeyer> @gennargiu I'm going to just throw this your way.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> I do not have any external drives to control the volume except the firewire maudio firewire sound card only
<OvenWerks> build actkbd and find out what the keyboard is actually putting out?
<Eickmeyer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<OvenWerks> controlling firewire using faddo with keyboard will not likely happen except when pulse is bridged to jack
<OvenWerks> compare with the same version of xubuntu
<OvenWerks> if it doesn't work in xubuntu, it won't work studio either...
<OvenWerks> I was hoping the keyboard settings might show the shortcuts
<studiobot> <gennargiu> first with cadence it worked, at least the management of the volumes of pulseaudio, those of ffado mixer I always had to manually adjust them
<OvenWerks> Hmm, are you expecting to actually adjust the alsa controls or just the pulse level?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/9tvQoxb.jpg
<OvenWerks> when jack owns the device pulse doesn't know about its controls and only controls the pulse level to jack
<studiobot> <gennargiu> only the mute key that works is detected on the keyboard
<studiobot> <gennargiu> I understood
<OvenWerks> If you stop jack with ubuntustudio-controls does it start to work?
<OvenWerks> (for your internal audio)
 * OvenWerks notes that his wifes keyboard does still control the level.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> if i stop jack audio on ubuntu control,pulse audio is ok but keyboards volume don't recognized
<OvenWerks> Good the problem is not -controls related.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> 👍
<OvenWerks> Another question... if you create another user, does the keyboard v control work for them?
<Eickmeyer> For me, in order to get my keyboard volume controls to work in xfce, I have to execute "killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed" from the terminal.
<OvenWerks> so does ok so does ps x |grep xfce4-vol*
<OvenWerks> show anything?
<OvenWerks> IE is it started on the affected system?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> when I used debian stretch with the kxstudio repository the volume adjustment keys, at least for pulse audio, worked, for the ffado mixer instead I always had to manually use the mouse except when I tried as distribution i gnu linux based on debian unstable where also the ffado mixer was regularly associated with the volume keys of
<studiobot> the keyboard to be adjusted
<OvenWerks> gennargiu is xfce4-volumed installed (and running) on your system?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> I do not have another user ... I'm just me as a user
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> That's not what he was asking.
<OvenWerks> gennargiu: I understand that. However, if you create another user temporarily and login to that user dose the KB vol controls work there?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/sWFFZqH.jpg
<OvenWerks> gennargiu: good and the output of ps x |grep xfce4-vol*
<studiobot> <gennargiu> I must then try to create a new user and see if I have the same problems
<studiobot> <gennargiu> gennarogiugliano@gennarogiugliano-HP-Compaq-8200-Elite-SFF-PC:~$ ps x |grep xfce4-vol* …  1609 ?        Ssl    0:00 xfce4-volumed … 11576 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto xfce4-vol* … gennarogiugliano@gennarogiugliano-HP-Compaq-8200-Elite-SFF-PC:~$
<OvenWerks> so it _is_ running then
<studiobot> <gennargiu> 👍
<Eickmeyer> (that was a thumbs up, doesn't show in all fonts)
<OvenWerks> irssi shows it
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Nice. Quassel doesn't.
<OvenWerks> gennargiu: in settings->keyboard->Layout ... which keyboard is selected?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> generic 105-pc
<studiobot> <gennargiu> italien
<studiobot> <gennargiu> sh -c "pactl set-sink-mute 0 false ; pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 -1%" (Lower volume)
<OvenWerks> my wifes KB is set to generic 105 and still works...
<studiobot> <gennargiu> h -c "pactl set-sink-mute 0 false ; pactl set-sink-volume 0 +1%" (raise volume)
<studiobot> <gennargiu> comand associate at volume - and + of my keybard
<OvenWerks> OK, those get errors on my system
<OvenWerks> Failed to get sink information: No such entity
<OvenWerks> I wonder what the scroll wheel uses
<studiobot> <gennargiu> no, for manual  regolation volume ffado or pulseaudio i used mouse
<OvenWerks> pactl set-sink-volume jack_out +1%
<OvenWerks> works for me
<studiobot> <gennargiu> now I try to give the commands you wrote in the keyboard mapping
<OvenWerks> pactl set-sink-volume @DEFAULT_SINK@ +1%
<OvenWerks> would be better
<studiobot> <gennargiu> and to lower the volume the string to put which is?
<OvenWerks> (and does work)
<OvenWerks> use -1%
<studiobot> <gennargiu> ok
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: pactl --help  gives this info
<Eickmeyer> Good to know!
 * Eickmeyer has made a resolution to use Xfce more
<OvenWerks> That is not xfce dependant, it is a part of the pulseaudio package
<Eickmeyer> True, but at least I can be more familiarized.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> i must restar computer or only stop and restart jack audio server ?
<OvenWerks> if it doesn't just work... probably logout and in
<studiobot> <gennargiu> ok
<OvenWerks> because you have only changed the kb mapping not audio setup
<studiobot> <gennargiu> then after the commands entered now the volume keys of the keyboard work and the volume can be adjusted in input and output. The only thing that does not work is the display of the functions both from the mixer volume of the audio pulse and from the ffado mixer
<OvenWerks> I am not sure which display that is. ffado is not something I can comment on as I do not have a fw device
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/AgeiXNH.jpg
<studiobot> <gennargiu> now regolation volume after insert comand in key map is ok,many thanks for help me......only problem is only visual volume but in the mixer photo is ok functionality
<studiobot> <gennargiu> ffado now is konnect at pulseaudio jack sync and after comand key map the regolation out a in audio is ok......only visual mixer i have a regolate manual for out and in audio maudio firewire solo 😊
 * Eickmeyer is off to fix son's windowshade
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-21
<tarzeau> Eickmeyer: do-release-upgrade is not debian, it's ubuntu
<tarzeau> Eickmeyer: i disagree it was bad advice, but no problem i'll refrain giving tips in here
<tarzeau> i'm using the debian way also on our ubuntus, with success
<tarzeau> since before 10.04 if not before
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @Bayu Setiawan [I've some problem with system speed, but i think it might be strange, sometimes …], Anyone?
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Hello guys, can ubuntu studio use mic and line in together in qjackctl?
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/jxSy62J.jpg Only one jack allowed,
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/9jU4ik2.jpg Only one input allowed, i plan to get mic and line in work together
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: This is an official Ubuntu support channel, we do things the Ubuntu way. If the Debian way worked for you since 10.04, that's fine, but that's not the official way of doing thing for Ubuntu.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Bayu Setiawan [Hello guys, can ubuntu studio use mic and line in together in qjackctl?], Without knowing anything about your system's audio, there's no way to tell. Using moe than one input is possible in Ubuntu Studio using Ubuntu Studio Controls, but not on everything. For instance, I have to choose whether to use mic or line
<studiobot>  input on mine, not both.
<studiobot> Duke was added by: Duke
<studiobot> <Duke> Can I install Ubuntu Studio ppa in Ubuntu Studio 18.10?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Can I install Ubuntu Studio ppa in Ubuntu Studio 18.10?], If by ppa you mean the backports PPA? Yes, but in July it will cease to exist for 18.10, so we hope you upgrade to 19.04 before then.
<studiobot> <Duke> I do plan to upgrade to 19.04. I won't do anything, then.  Thanks.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> No problem
<studiobot> EthanTestsLife was added by: EthanTestsLife
<studiobot> <EthanTestsLife> Curious, has Ubuntu Studio made any effort towards moving from Xfce to KDE?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> We havd abandoned that idea. Please visit ubuntustudio.org for more information on that.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-22
<studiobot> DaveWho was added by: DaveWho
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer, EthanTestsLife: in a way we have... any flavour + ubuntustudio-installer will at some time yeild the same result.
<tarzeau> Eickmeyer: ok , i can stay here anyways i guess?
<studio-user578> Hi, i found 2 things curious in the latest (18.10) ubuntu studio. first is most fn (hot keys) are not working on my asus. this is a recurring theme in linux land i guess but i its easily solved by adding the xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin to the panel and add the correspondent commands to its (pactl). is there a reason why this plugin was not shipped in the first place? second, when the screen blanks out after an user idle peri
<studio-user578> sound still plays though
<sakrecoer> studio-user578: probably when the screen blanks out, it's just the power saver of the screen, not hibernation you can find those settings in the power manager inside system settings
<sakrecoer> for the FN keys, i don't know. It has always worked for me so far...
<sakrecoer> eventually the "window" button or whatever it is called can be a pita.
<sakrecoer> and the mac "edit/apple" button is also tricky AFAIR, but last time i had to deal with that one was 2010...
<studio-user578> sakrecoer: yeah, my bet is the powersaver too.  Thats not the real problem, it can powersave :) as long as the music keep on playing, but the screen doesn't turn on again.... thats kind of the problem.
<studio-user578> and for the fn keys, this laptop is from 2013... :P so that might explain it.. still though, the official ubuntu didn't had this problem... but then again, long live ubuntu studio ;)
<studio-user578> and the windows key doesn't work with these function keys or hot keys either...
<studio-user578> just saying ;P since its so easy to fix. and xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin is a better choice, i don't know... thought like give it a try here... these small things make a world of difference for new users...
<studio-user578> and well xfce4 in general, for a media distro like this, is the best choice in my opinion.
<studiobot> EthanTestsLife was removed by: EthanTestsLife
<studio-user578> something else: does anyone know why firefox youtube stops playing when I enable jackaudio via the qjackctl?
<studio-user159> sorry was thrown out... when testing for another jack/firefox setup, but that didn't work either
<tempest> Hi nice to meet you all and thanks for reading this question. I'm quite new to the Linux operating system and I was just wondering how different this distro is to standard Ubuntu? I think it might be a little bit easier for me to find a book on how to use the standard system than this one and if it's all transferable information that would be fantastic. I've been trying to study the studio wiki but it feels a little bit incomplete in
<tempest>  places, thanks again
<studio-user159> so, when i start jackaudio via the qjackctl firefox doesn't play any movies. not from youtube, not vimeo. when I clock stop in qjackctl it immediatly starts playing, which is kinda wierd.
<studio-user159> @tempest: check youtube. they have fantastic videos about starting with ubuntu for novice and advanced users.
<studio-user159> should take you no longer then a day to start playing and a week to go into the next level: the terminal
<tempest> Well I'm studying a book for beginners at the moment and it's only covered the terminal so far. It's been fun learning but really I'd much rather be learning how to get my guitar hooked up to this :)
<tempest> I'm a little bit unfocused at the moment I think, it's all so new and theres so much to learn
<studio-user159> check youtube again and search for demonic sweaters. he has some good info on this stuff
<tempest> thanks I'll subscribe to them :)
<studio-user159> also : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNvGUqOS1GiApBy78FKzlEw
<OvenWerks> studio-user159: If you use qjackctl to start jack, you will probably have to manually change pulse audio's default output to jack_sink.
<OvenWerks> using ubuntustudio-controls might be better
<studiobot> Fred Garvey was added by: Fred Garvey
<OvenWerks> (If you have the new version of ubuntustudio-controls)
<studiobot> <Fred Garvey> Hey Everyone,  had a conversation with PreSonus trying to understand why they don't commit to support for UbuntuStudio 19.x and ongoing. I was told to submit a product request and that it is up to Ubuntu Studio to release drives that are Class Compliant that will work with audio interfaces such as Quantum.  Has anyone had conversa
<studiobot> tions with PreSonus product development team?
<OvenWerks> tempest: for desktop kinds of things, anything that is written about xubuntu also applies to studio. Ubuntustudio is built on top of xubuntu
<studio-user159> ovenwerks: thnx, i will first update all packages (installed some kxstudio stuff and whatever in the meantime) i then get back to you, if you dont mind :)
<OvenWerks> kxstudio stuff mill also break some things... IE cadence will reconfigure some system services in a way that makes qjackctl and or ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> s/makes/breaks/
<studio-user159> ow ok.. will look at that too...
<OvenWerks> However, if you will only ever use one audio device cadence will work fine.
<studio-user159> however the suite looks pretty awesome, but can non-sequencer and stuff work without kxstudio ... do you happen to know that?
<studio-user159> aha
<studio-user159> ok thanks
<OvenWerks> to use internal audio for output and a USB mic input, ubuntustudio-controls is better
<studio-user159> kool
<OvenWerks> all of kxstudio besides cadence should be ok.
<studio-user159> hydrogen 2:0.9.7-2kxstudio1.1 fails the upgrade process though...
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio already has hydrogen.
<OvenWerks> Right now, anything that studio already has that is also in kxstudio could be left at the studio version
<studio-user159> aha therefor it fails. ok, i hope i didn't damage the system beyond reasonable repear already.
<studiobot> <DaveWho> @<tempest> one possible solution for you is to install the Gnome desktop alongside the xfce desktop, then you log out and log in using the Gnome destkop.  I find it a little more user friendly than xfjce
<OvenWerks> If you have a problem with a aprticular package disable the kxstudio ppa and force reinstall that application.
<studiobot> <DaveWho> That way you get the great Ubuntu Studio features and apps, but with the Gnome destktop
<studio-user159> ok i changed the default pulseaudio output device to jack master
<OvenWerks> DaveWho I find exactly the opposite
<studiobot> <DaveWho> @OvenWerks, it's all down to individual tastes, I guess 😉
<OvenWerks> The xfce desktop is based on the gnome2 style and is a good desktop to get actual work done. I guess gnome is good for single application use though.
<OvenWerks> It is possible to use the gnome desktop with more than one application for sure, but not as easy
 * OvenWerks runs two monitors with four desktops... often as many as 10 windows per desktop
<OvenWerks> more than half of those are terminals
<OvenWerks> Oh, speaking of terminals, the gnome terminal just now has a problem with permisions. Even though the desktop has real time permissions a gnome terminal will not (thanks to systemd I am told) so when using gnome for Audio work, use the xterm rather than the gnome one (or install the xfce version)
<studiobot> <DaveWho> @OvenWerts, yeah I do run a lot of apps simultaneously mpself.... often with Win 7 running in VintualBox, too.... The Gnome Extensions repository has so many extensions you can add on to make life easier..... Plus I prefer the Gnome file manager to Thunar..... But, like I said, it's down to individual taste.... Ubuntu Studio was my fi
<studiobot> rst experience of Xfce, and I have to say that Xfce is very highly configurable.... It's another great desktop on another great Linux distrib.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @DaveWho [@<tempest> one possible solution for you is to install the Gnome desktop alongsi …], Or, as we recently designed, install whatever flavor of Ubuntu you like, add the Ubuntu Studio backports PPA, install ubuntustudio-installer, and run it to get up and running with Ubuntu Studio on whatever desktop you like! :)
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Personally, I find Ubuntu Studio with Gnome is MY perfect environment... And when I installed Gnome alongside Xfce, I got a perfect vanilla Gnome... I was no happy.... none of the changes that Canonical made to Gnome in the vanilla Ubuntu distrib
<studiobot> <DaveWho> @Eickmeyer , yes I read about that.... But installing Studo and then adding the Gnome desktop works great.... I'm so happy with it
<studiobot> <DaveWho> A bit thanks to the Studio developers for their great work 😊
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @DaveWho [@Eickmeyer , yes I read about that.... But installing Studo and then adding the …], I've done that too in the past. :)
<studiobot> <DaveWho> For any newbies interested in Gnome on Studio: … sudo apt install tasksel … sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop … sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell
<studio-user159> ovenwerks: it works :) thanks!! my hydrogen broke so i disabled the ppa for kxstudio and then my software updater went psycho, but i can fix that ..
<OvenWerks> studio-user159: Just a hint, I would not use the gnome software  application but rather install synaptic for that chore.
<studio-user159> using apt would do fine to i guess?
<OvenWerks> yes apt is a great tool
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Even Gnome Software is working great for me.... but Synaptic is a great tool too for troubleshooting  … Apt works perfectly, yes
<OvenWerks> There is a KDE tool that is good too.
<Eickmeyer> Muon
<Eickmeyer> Muon, imo, is much better than Synaptic. Maintained better.
<OvenWerks> ganome software works for most people most of the time... but it does not A) warn you if it is going to remove packages so it can install something new and it does not pass thorugh queries from packages being installed
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Yes, it's true that apt and Synaptic are safer from that viewpoint
<studiobot> <DaveWho> I will try KDE on my other laptop.... I've heard so much good about it as well
<OvenWerks> I like KDE.
<studiobot> <DaveWho> I *love* my Linux.... Take it from my cold dead hands 😊
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Try it once and you'll never go back to Windows 😊
<OvenWerks> windows is that demo OS some computers come with... the one you replace so you can actually use your computer...
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Yeah 😉 .... I only wish I could manage to nuke Win 10 on my Asus T100TA semi-tablet.... I can't even get a live distrib USB stick to boot on it.... sad....
<studiobot> <DaveWho> I wouldn't buy another Asus computer.... Dell support for Linux is really great, and everything works.... Plus you can install Ubuntu from day 1 instead of Windoze
<OvenWerks> I have had good success with ASUS mother boards, but have never gotten a prebuilt with one.
<studiobot> <DaveWho> Question: I have installed Ubuntu Studio on an Asus G750JM and the webcam and bluetooth are not working. I guess I'm going to need to find kernel modules for those particular devices and then.... recompile the kernel? Of course, the most-detailed Asus spec I can find for this laptop don't actually say what the model of webcam is or an
<studiobot> y specific info about the bluetooth.... Does anyone have any previous experience or ideas about this model, or the subject of kernel hardware modules in general?
<OvenWerks> DaveWho: This would be a great question to ask in #xubuntu or even on #ubuntu (both IRC)
<OvenWerks> The kernel for Studio is the same as the generic kernel so far as available kernel modules and compatablility. It has only one extra build switch set that allow pre-empt
<OvenWerks> Even on the generic kernel it is possible to provide a commandline parameter in grub to flip the same switch.
<studiobot> <DaveWho> @OvenWerks I'll try that, thanks for the advice 😉
<studiobot> AlexPedreros was removed by: AlexPedreros
<studiobot> ibeeeng was removed by: ibeeeng
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-23
<studio-user192> hola
<studiobot> <DaveWho> hi
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Welcome to all the new people. I want to mention that this is a support channel. If you're here, it's to receive support or help others. We have a separate social channel linked at https://ubuntustudio.org/community.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @Eickmeyer [Without knowing anything about your system's audio, there's no way to tell. Usin …], In alsamixer i can hear audio from both mic and line source, but i cant record them together in OBS.  So i decided to use external usb soundcard for multiple input to work in qjackctl then able to use in OBS.  But I have one prob
<studiobot> lem when using usb soundcard, it always make buzzing sound from this thing.  Can I remove this buzzing sound?
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Like one of my recording here you can clearly hear buzzing sound in the background caused by mic in usb external soundcard. https://youtu.be/x3xh841Tvgg
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Bayu Setiawan [In alsamixer i can hear audio from both mic and line source, but i cant record t …], What you’re trying to do is not possible with qjackctl. Use Ubuntu Studio Controls to configure your sound as it will let you use multiple audio devices at the same time. qjackctl will not.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @Eickmeyer [What you’re trying to do is not possible with qjackctl. Use Ubuntu Studio Contro …], Yes, for this time i think it will not possible using multiple input jack from one soundcard.  I mean, we can hear multiple sound but we cant use it in any recording application, just one source allowed from the same soundcard, a
<studiobot> m i right? … Or any method to get this things work?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Bayu Setiawan [Yes, for this time i think it will not possible using multiple input jack from o …], If you’re trying to do multiple inputs & outputs on the same audio device, what you need is what’s called an audio interface. Standard consumer sound cards are not made to do this.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Basically, it’s a hardware limitation.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Ok, thanks for your advice mr @Eickmeyer
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> You’re welcome.
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> I will ask again if any problem occured
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Ok
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Finally, i figured out how to use mic and line in together for recording, little bit a tricky but worth to try.  It bassically using loop sound to transfer output sound from front headphone to front mic via Aux cable.  Then use that captured sound to use for recording in any application/program
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/by5RBDZ.jpg
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Picture above is jack im using for raw audio source from device and also monitoring.  Mic, headphone, and line in jack.  First audio come through those jack
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/OFugqhb.jpg
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> In front panel, connect headphone and mic jack via aux cable so the output from line and mic can be heard and captured in front mic
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/YPJkU0z.jpg
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/H1RSteK.jpg Set front mic as input device, so your app/program can use the data from it flawlessly
<sakrecoer> Bayu Setiawan: couldn't you also connect the pulse sink to whatever recording software you use in jack? :)
<studiobot> VitaliyMiroprav was added by: VitaliyMiroprav
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-24
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @sakrecoer [<sakrecoer> Bayu Setiawan: couldn't you also connect the pulse sink to whatever …], Pulse sink cant use the scenario i wanted
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> Btw, I had a problem starting apache server
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> It always failed when i try to start,
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/psmpXR2.jpg Can anyone solve it?
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> @Bayu Setiawan [<reply to image>], You are running something else on port 80
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> That's what it shows
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106561/finding-the-pid-of-the-process-using-a-specific-port
<studiobot> <Bayu Setiawan> @tsimonq2 [You are running something else on port 80], Yes, i have solved this problem with configuring port of each program differently, thank you for your response 🙏🙏🙏
<studio-user004> hi, I added backports PPA, but my terminal tells men that the
<studio-user004> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-ppa/backports/ubuntu bionic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F596CF7036BBAA6D E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-ppa/backports/ubuntu bionic InRelease' is not signed. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Eickmeyer> https://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<Toot> Can someone help me figure out how to make my wifi adapter work? I don't know how to do much..
<studiobot> <Duke> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 18.10. In Ardour 5.12, when I close a project then try to open another one, I get an error message that says "unable to create port: failed constructor. Click the Close button and try again". The only way for me to open another project is to close then reopen Ardour.   If I archive those files, then open them on
<studiobot>  a virtual machine running Ubuntu 18.10 (on another computer), I don't have a problem. If I create a new file with only two mono tracks and the master (no signal, no plugins), Ardour still crashes. If I start Ardour with a line command, I get “Failed to register port “Click/audio_out 1". Any thoughts?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [I'm running Ubuntu Studio 18.10. In Ardour 5.12, when I close a project then try …], Was Jack running when you created the project?
<studiobot> <Duke> Yes for the project(s) that started the problem. The small project with just two mono tracks was created using ALSA as the audio system.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> We might have to defer to OvenWerks. I will say this: there is no fundamental difference between Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu as far as that is concerned. Ubuntu Studio _is_ Ubuntu, not a separate distro. If you got it working in a stock install in a virtual machine, that points to a problem with your config files.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> While we wait for OvenWerks, you might have to check in the Ardour IRC Chatroom at irc.freenode.net, #ardour.
<studiobot> <Duke> I'm already on the IRC Chatroom. I'd like to solve this if possible so I don't see the same problem when I upgrade to 19.04.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I understand, but I don't have the answer, nor have I ever experienced a problem like what you're describing. We are all volunteers, nobody here is paid to work on Ubuntu or Studio, and we are not required to know the answer. So it might be a matter of waiting. OvenWerks is better equipped to answer a question like this, but it migh
<studiobot> t be a while as he's likely afk.
<studiobot> <Duke> I understand. The chatroom suggested that I contact you. I thought it was an Ardour problem not an Ubuntu Studio problem. I know you guys are volunteers. If I knew programming, I would volunteer to help too. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> We don't program Ardour here, nor do we do any patching of upstream Ardour, nor do we modify any configuration of default Ardour. The package we get is directly from Debian, which is directly from the source code published by Ardour.
<studiobot> <Duke> Erich, I meant any help with Ubuntu Studio in general, not Ardour specifically. I'm on the mailing list and I've been following what is going on. I don't know how to do just about anything (except testing) that is discussed.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Duke [Erich, I meant any help with Ubuntu Studio in general, not Ardour specifically. …], Oh, sure! What would you like to help with?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> BTW, I don't program either.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> As I like to day, I couldn't code my way out of a paper bag. :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> *say
<studiobot> <Duke> Anything you think I can do. I'm willing to try anything, since I do have some experience with Ubuntu, line commands, beta testing (in my previous job).
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Well, testing is always appreciated. How familiar with Ubuntu Studio are you? Like, would you be willing to work on documentation?
<studiobot> <Duke> I've been using ot since 14.04, mostly for music production. Recently I've begun to work with GIMP as well as video production, though I'm by no means an expert on either of these. What in particular is in need of documentation? I can certainly collect info from the internet and compile it in a readable form.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> The newest versions of Ubuntu Studio Controls aren't in the wiki, for instance. We'd like to see places where qjackctl is mentioned and replace it with Ubuntu Studio Controls with either Patchage or, soon, Carla as routers. We're also working on replacing Jack Rack with Carla, and I've been working closely with the upstream develope
<studiobot> r of that for packaging.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Browse around https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio, and see what you can find. If you find any parts about configuring stuff (such as real-time audio access or the audio group), those things should be edited since Ubuntu Studio Controls does that. So, browse around, and make some notes. I'm going to be working on some of t
<studiobot> hat this week.
<studiobot> <Duke> Ok. Will do.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-17
<Kaffeeknecht> good morning
<elf_che> Hello, people!
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-18
<AppAraat[m]> o/
<vlt> \o
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-19
<peter22222> hi folks... anybody familiar with Swami?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/swami
<tomreyn> some debian users are possibly familiar with swami: https://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=swami&show_installed=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1
<tomreyn> i'd tell you for ubuntu if those stats were public
<peter22222> tomreyn oerheks there s a bug in swami for ubuntu and arch since 18.04 (segfault). 20.04 beta has a newer version, no segfault but keyboard not working... thought someone migt jave a workaround
<peter22222> tomreyn oerheks there s a bug in swami for ubuntu and arch since 18.04 (segfault). 20.04 beta has a newer version, no segfault but keyboard not working... thought someone migt jave a workaround
<peter22222> but on 20.04 not working any more
<jaystraw> hey ya'll. I've been using ubuntu studio for 4 years easy. now I have a motu 828mkII interface, and I can't find it anywhere: lspci lists my firewire controller, lspci gives me nothing, I installed jack2-firewire and a bunch of ffado packages, and rebooted, and I got nothing
<jaystraw> google has told me my chances are...not great
<oerheks> indeed, that is what i find too >> https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/MOTU_828#Driver_Reference
<jaystraw> I'mma try to compile that. I'll report back. the only reason I came on here asking for an answer is I thought it worked like two years ago (it's my drummer's interface, long story) then it didn't. gimme that gitlub
<jaystraw> well, to anyone reading this: that link contains another link acknowledging how crappy MOTU has been to linux. but some good folks have done the leg work. I'mma see if it still works
<tomreyn> peter2252: check for existing bug reports or file one, if there isn't one. notre this package is community maintained, though.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-20
<Test> .
<Guest21400> enybody speak polish?
<Guest21400> I have ubuntu studio. Where is wine? i dont know install wine. I cant see reposytory wine
<Hello> .
<mikilinux> hi guys :)
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-21
<hondje> Hello. I am using Studio 19.10 and I cant reboot or poweroff except by using the magic sysrq
<hondje> If I monitor logs as I shutdown, it eventually hangs and will report:
<hondje> rcu: INFO: rcu_promptt self-detected stall on cpu
<hondje> I rtfm'd https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/RCU/stallwarn.txt but I'm completely unsure what to look at other than the realtime kernel provided by the distro
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-22
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have UbuntuStudio 19.10 and my mixer is the Behringer XR18 X-Air. I just update the software, then restart, and now there is no sound out of my mixer, any help?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Make sure Jack is running and that the XR18 is the master device.
<Eickmeyer> And that your playback is properly routed.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer Hi. THanks for answer. I used to use jack just to record, but to listen to music with YouTube I never start jack
<DirtyEar> I think I always use pulseaudio or something like that
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: When using a professional audio device such as the XR18, that's a very bad idea.
<Eickmeyer> I'd never use pulseaudio.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: What do you recommended?
<Eickmeyer> If you want to do that, you need to make sure the device is selected as your pulse output. Check pavucontrol.
<DirtyEar> I am very novice with linux
<Eickmeyer> Using Ubuntu Studio Controls, you can click on Pulse Control, which should open that.
<DirtyEar> Ok, but when I turn on jack, does not sound anything from youtube
<Eickmeyer> That's because you don't have pulse routed to a channel on your mixer.
<Eickmeyer> You'd need to have a pulse bridge.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise pulseaudio is going to select a ton of channels to route to.
<Eickmeyer> I had that happen during a live performance once accidentally (on an X32), it did not go well.
<Eickmeyer> I made it a rule to always use Jack when connecting to something that had more than two channels.
<DirtyEar> I want to follow your advice. May you help to me to configure it in that way?
<DirtyEar> I cannot see StudioUbuntu Controls
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> How have you been starting Jack?
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I run qjackctl and all ins and outs I configure from here
<Eickmeyer> We don't support using qjackctl anymore.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls was created to make it easier.
<Eickmeyer> It's nearly impossible to get pulse and jack running at the same time. With Ubuntu Studio Controls, Pulseaudio shows up as a device recognized by Jack.
<Eickmeyer> It does it automatically.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer Ok I am trying to install it
<Eickmeyer> What version are you using?
<Eickmeyer> Of Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<DirtyEar> UbuntuStudio 19.10
<Eickmeyer> Then it should already be installed.
<DirtyEar> I found a configuration button but not the Ubuntustudio controls
<Eickmeyer> How did you install Ubuntu Studio 19.10?
<DirtyEar> With and USB
<DirtyEar> With an USB
<Eickmeyer> Ok, so clean install?
<DirtyEar> I lost my pc and I have to buy this one. I put all my saved money on it and it has w10 already install
<Eickmeyer> BTW, it's three words: Ubuntu Studio Controls (Ubuntu Studio is two words).
<Eickmeyer> That doesn't answer my question.
<Eickmeyer> Actually, it kinda does.
<DirtyEar> Yes clean, I guess
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls should be in the Whisker (start) menu.
<Eickmeyer> Like, one of the first things.
<Eickmeyer> If it's not, then you did something during install.
<DirtyEar> I have 2 hard disks and I Installed ubuntu in the same I have ubuntuStudio
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that's fine.
<Eickmeyer> During install, did you un-check any of the items? Like, did you uncheck any of the art, photography, or video packages?
<DirtyEar> I already installed Ubuntu Studio Controls
<Eickmeyer> Still, I need to know if you unchecked anything. Your entire installation might have issues.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer: I do not remember to click on something, but I have beed trying a lot of things in order to install some plugins like roomy and others. Maybe I delete it
<Eickmeyer> Read the second bullet point here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio#Known_Problems
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, that same problem has been known to uninstall theming and the entire desktop configuration.
<DirtyEar> I have the Ubuntu Studio Controls open, and it has a bos where it put USB devide that should be master and says No Usb Master and there ir no options to choose there
<Eickmeyer> Your installation might be incomplete.
<Eickmeyer> You need to stop Jack before running Ubuntu Studio Controls so that it can start it. You also need to log out/in.
<DirtyEar> But I was working normal, then only thing I did was to upgrade my Ubuntu
<DirtyEar> Update
<Eickmeyer> Ok, but you can't run pulse and jack at the same time without this.
<Eickmeyer> You wanted me to walk you through that.
<DirtyEar> Yes. I really need help
<Eickmeyer> I'm trying to do that, but we don't support using qjackctl for anything anymore, haven't since 19.04 released.
<Eickmeyer> So, stop Jack with qjackctl. Open Ubuntu Studio Controls. click "Fix Realtime Permissions". Log-out, log-in.
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: so does the x32 show up with arecrod -l or aplay -l
<Eickmeyer> You don't need that. At all.
<Eickmeyer> Ohhhhh... Sorry, failed to see that was OvenWerks.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: DirtyEar is very novice and wouldn't know what that does.
<Eickmeyer> And it's an XR18, but same architecture as an X32.
<OvenWerks> If it doesn't show up in the uSB master slot, I wonder if ALSA has picked it up at all
<Eickmeyer> If it doesn't, then it's not plugged-in. Behringer X-series consoles run Linux, and I've never had an issue with it being detcted.
<Eickmeyer> That or the USB port is blown.
<DirtyEar> Eickmeyer : https://ibb.co/R0jJ2W9 this is what I see. I did not founf anything like "Fix Realmtime permissions"
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | DirtyEar: This guide is your friend
<ubottu> DirtyEar: This guide is your friend: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: in a terminal type aplay -l |pastebinit
<Eickmeyer> I only did that for the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<OvenWerks> paste the url that that leaves
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Thanks form helping me. I just wnat to know what I have to type this?
<OvenWerks> you can't open a terminal window? xterm ?
<OvenWerks> under system in the menu
<DirtyEar> This is what I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNGtT6KtG3/
<OvenWerks> linux has not detected your device
<DirtyEar> I need to reboot my pc after installed Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<OvenWerks> unplug the xr18 wait about 10 sec and plug it back in
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: What can I do in order to be detected?
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Ok
<OvenWerks> then do dmesg |tail |pasebinit
<OvenWerks> (in the xterm)
<DirtyEar> This is what I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yf2VBBhNTw/
<OvenWerks> That does not show a USB device being plugged in
<OvenWerks> Does the xr18 have to be powered up before plugging in?
<OvenWerks> (I would assume so)
<DirtyEar> I will try again
<DirtyEar> I will restar my pc and be back
<OvenWerks> Is the USB cable properly plugged in to the xr18?
<DirtyEar> Hi I'm back. Yes, the cable or wire is conected
<OvenWerks> And the xr18 is turned on..
<DirtyEar> I was listening to music, update the pc. Then turn it off and then I turn on and anything sound
<DirtyEar> Yes turned on
<DirtyEar> Now the Ubuntu Studio Controls shows me the mixer
<DirtyEar> This is what I get
<OvenWerks> So (hopefully)temorary HW problem.
<DirtyEar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzfKrYpR2N/
<DirtyEar> Music is back!! |m|
<OvenWerks> cool.
<DirtyEar> It sound normally.
<DirtyEar> Now I am interested in UbuntuStudio Controls
<tux-cool> hi I have a problem: jack will not start
<OvenWerks> ya normall when  USB object is plugged in demsg shows something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X32RJysBJb/
<OvenWerks> When you get nothing, that means it is not detecting a USB device at all.
<OvenWerks> I am glad it is now working for you.
<tux-cool> hi I have a problem: jack will not start
<OvenWerks> Ok
<OvenWerks> need more information
<DirtyEar> ovenwerks I will try to remember this. Saved it! THanks
<DirtyEar> I want to know how can I use UbuntuStudio Controls in order to have jack running and be able to listen to music in youtube?
<tux-cool> OvenWerks: here is the log of qjackctl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Drpz3Js8Xn/
<Eickmeyer[m]> !patience | tux-cool
<ubottu> tux-cool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tux-cool> OvenWerks: here is the log of qjackctl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Drpz3Js8Xn/
<OvenWerks> tux-cool: can you paste the url from aplay -l |pastebinit
<tux-cool> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nk7VbjybtG/
<OvenWerks> Are you sure you wish to use the HDMI? you may have to increase your buffer size to 4096 or so to make that work
<OvenWerks> hdmi often requires very high latency to work
<tux-cool> I'm trying to use my front  headphones jack
<OvenWerks> hw:0 or default will not do that
<tux-cool> how do I change the defult
<OvenWerks> you probably want either hw:0 or hw:Generic_1
<OvenWerks> Have you tried using ubuntustudio_controls?
<tux-cool> no
<OvenWerks> It is the suggested method of starting jack in ubuntustudio
<tux-cool> ok
<tux-cool> I'll try
<DirtyEar> Is there any way to be working on a session in Ardour and be able to listen to music from youtube for example?
<OvenWerks> should be
<OvenWerks> I do all the time. :)
<DirtyEar> Can I do it thorugh Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<DirtyEar> How you can do that?
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: yes, I don't remeber which version of controls you have... hang on.
<DirtyEar> Ok. Thanks
<tux-cool> OvenWerks | it dose not do any thing after I set the defult pulseaudio divice to my headphone jack
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: in controls in the Audio setup tab: you should see ports to use  as pulse audio output.
<tux-cool> hear is the log of qjackctl : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XSpt4BMG6W/
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: these should be set to the outputs you like to use on the xr18 (
<OvenWerks> the default is 1-2 but the xr18 might be 17-18 or some such
<OvenWerks> under that tab there are two more to set the number of pulse audio bridges for both input and out put
<OvenWerks> tux-cool: I thought you were using jack, why are you setting up your haedphone in pulse?
<tux-cool> becouse you told me to
<OvenWerks> no
<tux-cool> thean what suald I do
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Yes I can see "Ports to use on Default PulseAudio output" and says 1 and 2. When I click on it shows: 1 and 2 , 3 and 4  until  9 and 10 and do not connected output
<OvenWerks> Your setup of qjackctl shows you are using hdmi, if you want to use the headphones with jack then your device in jack needs to be the device that has head phones
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: huh, I guess we figured 10 ought to be lots :(
<tux-cool> thanks It worked
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: you can use Carla or patchage to connect the pulse bridge where you need it.
<DirtyEar> I do not know Carla
<DirtyEar> I already have installed that software but I do not know how to use it
<OvenWerks> DirtyEar: it seems controls needs to be fixed to have the options up to 32
<OvenWerks> try patchage then
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: With patchage can I routing in order to listen Ardour and youtube?
<OvenWerks> Should be able to.
<DirtyEar> Is there any configuration I have to do in Ardour?
<OvenWerks> Might have to set it to use jack if you were not before
<DirtyEar> How can I now that?
<DirtyEar> know
<OvenWerks> in Ardour in window->Audio/MIDI Setup change the ALSA to Jack
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Like this https://ibb.co/M1P3MHn
<OvenWerks> If jack is already running it should look more like: http://i.imgur.com/3ZxyqyM.png
<OvenWerks> except the bottom button would ask if you want to connect
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I need to cook my son some supper...
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: It could means that I need to run Jack first?
 * OvenWerks wanders off to do so.
<OvenWerks> Ya.
<DirtyEar> OvenWerks: Go ahead. Thanks for your help
<DirtyEar> Have a great tiem!
<DirtyEar> time!!
<StevenJayCohen> When 20.04 comes out and I migrate from 19.10, will I be able to do the update and have the updater just respect the packages that I have chosen? Or will the update install everything again?
<JackFrost> The upgrader likes to ensure the desktop metapackage is installed, if you removed something that also uninstalled that, it's best to re-install the desktop metapackage with --no-install-recommends, then during the upgrade note anything new that'll be installed.  You can minimize what's installed, but unless you use a more manual upgrade sometimes you get a little extra.
<StevenJayCohen> JackFrost: Perfect! That's just what I needed to know! Thank you!
<JackFrost> Note also, you should have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal (IIRC?  I can't remember the metas right now) installed.
<StevenJayCohen> JackFrost: ubuntustudio-desktop that package?
<JackFrost> StevenJayCohen: I'd imagine so, but haven't looked at the specifics of the upgrader.
<StevenJayCohen> JackFrost: I just checked, I have all 3 of those still intact :)
<JackFrost> StevenJayCohen: Then it's unlikely a bunch of crap will come back, but I'd still check the details of the upgrade.
<StevenJayCohen> JackFrost: Will do! I had just been reading up a bit on it and thought I'd pop in here and ask. I'd love to see a list of the new packages. Is there one that you know of?
<Eickmeyer[m]> The upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 should have minimal impact.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer[m]: Thanks, I only just got everything set up the way I like it on my machines for 19.10. So, it was a natural next question :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> We're recommending all new installations be 19.10 at this time for that reason. We even removed 18.04 from the website to encourage that.
<JackFrost> StevenJayCohen: Nope.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer[m]: That was why I installed 19.10. I had tested my studio computer using 19.10 on a USB key and got 1/2 the latency on a fully tweaked Win10 machine. That was enough to sell me. But, its been years since Linux was a daily OS for me. I was an early Fedora and SUSE user. So, new to Ububtu.
